# Come vi siete accorti se vi tradiva?



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

Ciao a tutti sono nuovo , e se sono qua e perche ultimamente ho il sospetto che il mio ragazzo mi tradisce , unico indizio e che facciano sesso davvero poche volte , e prima non era mai cosi , lui era un ragazzo molto passionale , adesso anche quelle poche volte che lo facciamo mi sembra che sia tutto freddo molto impostato, in poche parole prima aveva un linguaggio molto forte e spinto nel mentre e nel pre  adesso bho io non capisco lo vedo e lo sento molto distante , anche sessualmente io cerco di rendere sempre tutto molto vivo , senza mai essere monotona , ma lui sembra non reagire !E questo è il mio primo segnale , senza contare che oltretutto non mi nota più , o non scherza più intimamente come prima ,poco tempo fa se sarei passata con solo un asciugamano a coprirmi dopo essermi fatta la doccia lui mi sarebbe saltato subito addosso , adesso invece posso passarci anche nuda e niente lui non reagisce! oltretutto adesso mi viene in mente un fatto che poi ha scatenato tutta questa situazione una sera mentre eravamo in una situazione molto intima il suo amico la sotto se me andato , e credetemi se vi dico che ho fatto di tutto per farlo rialzare ma niente !Sono 9 anni che stiamo insieme,ed io non ostante tutto quello che ci siamo fatti passare sopratutto da parte sua lo amo ancora , e ancora mi prende così tanto nel lato sessuale ,lui non e mai stato un santo , anzi me ne ha fatte passare davvero tante che io poi a conseguenza mi sono vendicata !Ma adesso mi sento ad un punto morto, non so perche ma penso che la nostra storia forse sia arrivata al caffè,anche se io mi ostino a non far sì che cio succeda!Ma mi chiedo se fosse davvero così , perché non ha i coglioni di fare l'uomo è di ammetterlo e lasciarmi , perché si aspettano sempre che il lavoro sporco lo facciamo noi!???


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo , e se sono qua e perche ultimamente ho il sospetto che il mio ragazzo mi tradisce , unico indizio e che facciano sesso davvero poche volte , e prima non era mai cosi , lui era un ragazzo molto passionale , adesso anche quelle poche volte che lo facciamo mi sembra che sia tutto freddo molto impostato, in poche parole prima aveva un linguaggio molto forte e spinto nel mentre e nel pre  adesso bho io non capisco lo vedo e lo sento molto distante , anche sessualmente io cerco di rendere sempre tutto molto vivo , senza mai essere monotona , ma lui sembra non reagire !E questo è il mio primo segnale , senza contare che oltretutto non mi nota più , o non scherza più intimamente come prima ,poco tempo fa se sarei passata con solo un asciugamano a coprirmi dopo essermi fatta la doccia lui mi sarebbe saltato subito addosso , adesso invece posso passarci anche nuda e niente lui non reagisce! oltretutto adesso mi viene in mente un fatto che poi ha scatenato tutta questa situazione una sera mentre eravamo in una situazione molto intima il suo amico la sotto se me andato , e credetemi se vi dico che ho fatto di tutto per farlo rialzare ma niente !Sono 9 anni che stiamo insieme,ed io non ostante tutto quello che ci siamo fatti passare sopratutto da parte sua lo amo ancora , e ancora mi prende così tanto nel lato sessuale ,lui non e mai stato un santo , anzi me ne ha fatte passare davvero tante che io poi a conseguenza mi sono vendicata !Ma adesso mi sento ad un punto morto, non so perche ma penso che la nostra storia forse sia arrivata al caffè,anche se io mi ostino a non far sì che cio succeda!Ma mi chiedo se fosse davvero così , perché non ha i coglioni di fare l'uomo è di ammetterlo e lasciarmi , perché si aspettano sempre che il lavoro sporco lo facciamo noi!???


Intanto potresti provare a parlarci,intanto.
E poi cosa intendi per:non è stato un santo?
E tu cosa intendi per:io di conseguenza mi son venidicata?
Se è quello che penso io...che cazzo ci siete stati a fare 9 anni insieme...se lui nn era santo e tu te sei vendicata?potevi lasciarlo tu...invece di vendicarti....o magari te piaceva tanto vendicarti...vero?


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo , e se sono qua e perche ultimamente ho il sospetto che il mio ragazzo mi tradisce , unico indizio e che facciano sesso davvero poche volte , e prima non era mai cosi , lui era un ragazzo molto passionale , adesso anche quelle poche volte che lo facciamo mi sembra che sia tutto freddo molto impostato, in poche parole prima aveva un linguaggio molto forte e spinto nel mentre e nel pre  adesso bho io non capisco lo vedo e lo sento molto distante , anche sessualmente io cerco di rendere sempre tutto molto vivo , senza mai essere monotona , ma lui sembra non reagire !E questo è il mio primo segnale , senza contare che oltretutto non mi nota più , o non scherza più intimamente come prima ,poco tempo fa se sarei passata con solo un asciugamano a coprirmi dopo essermi fatta la doccia lui mi sarebbe saltato subito addosso , adesso invece posso passarci anche nuda e niente lui non reagisce! oltretutto adesso mi viene in mente un fatto che poi ha scatenato tutta questa situazione una sera mentre eravamo in una situazione molto intima il suo amico la sotto se me andato , e credetemi se vi dico che ho fatto di tutto per farlo rialzare ma niente !Sono 9 anni che stiamo insieme,ed io non ostante tutto quello che ci siamo fatti passare sopratutto da parte sua lo amo ancora , e ancora mi prende così tanto nel lato sessuale ,lui non e mai stato un santo , anzi me ne ha fatte passare davvero tante che io poi a conseguenza mi sono vendicata !Ma adesso mi sento ad un punto morto, non so perche ma penso che la nostra storia forse sia arrivata al caffè,anche se io mi ostino a non far sì che cio succeda!Ma mi chiedo se fosse davvero così , perché non ha i coglioni di fare l'uomo è di ammetterlo e lasciarmi , *perché si aspettano sempre che il lavoro sporco lo facciamo noi!??*?


gli uomini sono pigri di natura... bisogna rassegnarsi, e rimboccarsi le maniche


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Giugno 2016)

A suo tempo sono stata "fortunata " aveva dimenticato facebook aperto sul mio computer. Avevamo la stessa immagine del profilo. Solo dopo mi sono accorta che io certi messaggi alle ragazze non li mandavo


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2016)

Mah, io mi sono accorto che mi tradiva perché facevamo più sesso.
E più spesso.
Quindi?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo , e se sono qua e perche ultimamente ho il sospetto che il mio ragazzo mi tradisce , unico indizio e che facciano sesso davvero poche volte , e prima non era mai cosi , lui era un ragazzo molto passionale , adesso anche quelle poche volte che lo facciamo mi sembra che sia tutto freddo molto impostato, in poche parole prima aveva un linguaggio molto forte e spinto nel mentre e nel pre  adesso bho io non capisco lo vedo e lo sento molto distante , anche sessualmente io cerco di rendere sempre tutto molto vivo , senza mai essere monotona , ma lui sembra non reagire !E questo è il mio primo segnale , senza contare che oltretutto non mi nota più , o non scherza più intimamente come prima ,poco tempo fa se sarei passata con solo un asciugamano a coprirmi dopo essermi fatta la doccia lui mi sarebbe saltato subito addosso , adesso invece posso passarci anche nuda e niente lui non reagisce! oltretutto adesso mi viene in mente un fatto che poi ha scatenato tutta questa situazione una sera mentre eravamo in una situazione molto intima il suo amico la sotto se me andato , e credetemi se vi dico che ho fatto di tutto per farlo rialzare ma niente !Sono 9 anni che stiamo insieme,ed io non ostante tutto quello che ci siamo fatti passare sopratutto da parte sua lo amo ancora , e ancora mi prende così tanto nel lato sessuale ,lui non e mai stato un santo , anzi me ne ha fatte passare davvero tante che io poi a conseguenza mi sono vendicata !Ma adesso mi sento ad un punto morto, non so perche ma penso che la nostra storia forse sia arrivata al caffè,anche se io mi ostino a non far sì che cio succeda!Ma mi chiedo se fosse davvero così , perché non ha i coglioni di fare l'uomo è di ammetterlo e lasciarmi , perché si aspettano sempre che il lavoro sporco lo facciamo noi!???


Sarò breve

Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

*.....*

Con non è stato un santo ,Intendo che a volte   lui a fatto delle cazzate , cazzate che io non ho mai avuto possibilità di conferma , tipo ho beccato dei messaggi di fb , cioè non e che ci fosse scritto molto , più che altro lui che le chiedeva il numero e lei che molto elegantemente se lo scollava ,oppure le ho beccato altri messaggi su dei giochi , io non so perché ma lui molte volte sembra voler scappare dalla realtà , o dalla vita di coppia , 5 anni fa mi lasciò anche , in vacanza oltretutto!Dicendo che pensava di non amarmi più ,ed io dopo infinite suppliche e mille messaggi nella speranza di trovare un perché visti che fino al giorno o prima mi diceva di amarmi ,arrivai alla conclusione che mi stavo solo umiliando e quindi non le scrissi più lasciandolo nella sua convinzione ,per poi dopo 3 giorni scrivermi lui dicendomi che le mancavo e che era stato un momento, ma anche se io gli per gli le dissi OK da qul giorno più tutte le sue cazzate messe insieme non riuscì più a darle quella fiducia che avevi prima!Ma cmq sono andata avanti !Ed il sesso ,almeno quello non e mai andato male , anzi era la cosa che non mancava mai o che stavano litigato un mese o che ci parlavamo,il sesso era l'unico tasseo che non si scomponeva mai!Adesso bho so o in confusione , e non capisco!Certo che ci ho parlato , svariate volte , facendole anche capire che a sto punto meglio lasciarci che andare avanti così ,ma lui dice che e solo un periodo e che ha tanti pensieri , ma per me e solo una scusa , adesso finalmente dopo mesi lavora , ed è sei mesi che ha un nuovo lavoro ,lo stipendio lo prende tutti i mesi,quindi che pensieri ha ??Per vendicarmi intendo che ho iniziato a trascurarlo uscendo tutte le sere e facendo molto la sciolta ,facendole credere che io non avevo bisogno di lui per essere felice che stavo bene anche sola,mi vestivo molto provocante facendole credere anche che mj vedessi con un altro, quando alla fine uscivo con le mie amiche logorandomi tutta la sera ,lui trascurava me ed io ho iniziato a trascurare lui fino a che siamo arrivati un giorno che praticamente condividevano solo il letto per dormire !e questo ha fatto che allontarci ancora di più!


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

Ma va , che dici il mio vendicarmi non è stato tradirlo ,anche perche diciamolo chiaramente se ci dobbiamo cornificare a vicenda tanto vale !Non sono mai stata per il tradimento , e pensò che piuttosto che tradire mollami!Tanto alla fine se si tradisce e perche qualcosa manca , e allora o me lo dici che ti manca qualcosa o vaiiii !Quando ti tradiva favevate più sesso ???

Ma poi io vorrei capire !!perché tradite ???Cioè quando arrivate a tradire la propria donna (parlo per i maschi perche vorrei capire se magari vi manca qualcosa che a sua volta lo trovate in un altra donna).I motivi ???E a sua volta perché non prendete una decisione?o a destra o a sinistra??? Perche entrambe due le situazioni!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Con non è stato un santo ,Intendo che a volte   lui a fatto delle cazzate , cazzate che io non ho mai avuto possibilità di conferma , tipo ho beccato dei messaggi di fb , cioè non e che ci fosse scritto molto , più che altro lui che le chiedeva il numero e lei che molto elegantemente se lo scollava ,oppure le ho beccato altri messaggi su dei giochi , io non so perché ma lui molte volte sembra voler scappare dalla realtà , o dalla vita di coppia , 5 anni fa mi lasciò anche , in vacanza oltretutto!Dicendo che pensava di non amarmi più ,ed io dopo infinite suppliche e mille messaggi nella speranza di trovare un perché visti che fino al giorno o prima mi diceva di amarmi ,arrivai alla conclusione che mi stavo solo umiliando e quindi non le scrissi più lasciandolo nella sua convinzione ,per poi dopo 3 giorni scrivermi lui dicendomi che le mancavo e che era stato un momento, ma anche se io gli per gli le dissi OK da qul giorno più tutte le sue cazzate messe insieme non riuscì più a darle quella fiducia che avevi prima!Ma cmq sono andata avanti !Ed il sesso ,almeno quello non e mai andato male , anzi era la cosa che non mancava mai o che stavano litigato un mese o che ci parlavamo,il sesso era l'unico tasseo che non si scomponeva mai!Adesso bho so o in confusione , e non capisco!Certo che ci ho parlato , svariate volte , facendole anche capire che a sto punto meglio lasciarci che andare avanti così ,ma lui dice che e solo un periodo e che ha tanti pensieri , ma per me e solo una scusa , adesso finalmente dopo mesi lavora , ed è sei mesi che ha un nuovo lavoro ,lo stipendio lo prende tutti i mesi,quindi che pensieri ha ??Per vendicarmi intendo che ho iniziato a trascurarlo uscendo tutte le sere e facendo molto la sciolta ,facendole credere che io non avevo bisogno di lui per essere felice che stavo bene anche sola,mi vestivo molto provocante facendole credere anche che mj vedessi con un altro, quando alla fine uscivo con le mie amiche logorandomi tutta la sera ,lui trascurava me ed io ho iniziato a trascurare lui fino a che siamo arrivati un giorno che praticamente condividevano solo il letto per dormire !e questo ha fatto che allontarci ancora di più!


Ma a 18 anni anni avete questi problemi?


----------



## MariLea (6 Giugno 2016)

Ciao Ale.
Non è che tutte le relazioni debbano finire necessariamente per un tradimento.
Io troverei più preoccupante che si sia stancato... ed i segnali mi sembrano indirizzare a questo.
Puoi solo parlarne con lui, ma di voi, della vostra relazione...


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

18 anni???io ne ho 26 lui 32 !Chi ha detto 18 ??


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



ale231990 ha detto:


> 18 anni???io ne ho 26 lui 32 !Chi ha detto 18 ??


E che ne so io?sembrava così.


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

Ma infatti io questo faccio , le chiedo appunto queste cose , non lo accuso dicendole se a ha un altra relazione !Lo vedo che qualcosa non va , che alla fine se lui non prova quello che provava prima di dirlo , di non portarla avanti se il sentimento non e più come quelli di una volta, ma lui si ostina a dire che non e cosi,che si e vero che ultimamente mi trascura ,ma che ha tanti pensieri!Ma quali pensieri?e lui mi risponde il lavoro !!Che ha paura che non le facciano il contratto a tempo indeterminato!ma  alla fine siamo sempre la !!! io sento che quelcosa si e rotto da parte sua , ed e normale che io a mia volta mi chiudo e metto il muso !Cazzo ,mi dasse una giustificazione plausibile, ma quelle che da lui non soni giustificazioni !non so pii che fare !come lo riaccendo???


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma va , che dici il mio vendicarmi non è stato tradirlo ,anche perche diciamolo chiaramente se ci dobbiamo cornificare a vicenda tanto vale !Non sono mai stata per il tradimento , e pensò che piuttosto che tradire mollami!Tanto alla fine se si tradisce e perche qualcosa manca , e allora o me lo dici che ti manca qualcosa o vaiiii !*Quando ti tradiva favevate più sesso ???*
> 
> Ma poi io vorrei capire !!perché tradite ???Cioè quando arrivate a tradire la propria donna (parlo per i maschi perche vorrei capire se magari vi manca qualcosa che a sua volta lo trovate in un altra donna).I motivi ???E a sua volta perché non prendete una decisione?o a destra o a sinistra??? Perche entrambe due le situazioni!!!



Sì.
Ogni storia ha delle caratteristiche diverse.
Tu hai esordito con un racconto forse troppo sintetico.
Mi risultava difficile anche solo ipotizzare concretamente un tradimento dagli indizi riportati nel tuo post iniziale.


----------



## ologramma (6 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, io mi sono accorto che mi tradiva perché facevamo più sesso.
> E più spesso.
> Quindi?


allora io vado tranquillo


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

Io non voglio che finisca , anche se la maggior parte delle volte penso che forse sarebbe meglio , ma dopo 9 anni e 8 di convivenza io non voglio che finisca ,mi manca il ragazzo che era prima , mi manca proprio , il nostro scherzare sempre nel letto e poi finire a far l amore , mi manca il suo essere cosi passionale , il suo sguardo che mi spogliava anche mentre facevo le cose più naturali come rifare il letto , o cucinare , le sue pazzie nel fare l amore anche nei posti più strani!Mi manca quel ragazzo cosi tanto!ed e bruttissimo vedere che quel ragazzo e la vicino a te ma non riconoscerlo!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> allora io vado tranquillo


Si se fai sesso cor culo tuo si.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si se fai sesso cor culo tuo si.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


più che ride cè da piagne


----------



## danny (6 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> allora io vado tranquillo


Siamo in una botte di ferro.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



ologramma ha detto:


> più che ride cè da piagne


Rispetto i tuoi gusti...


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma infatti io questo faccio , le chiedo appunto queste cose , non lo accuso dicendole se a ha un altra relazione !Lo vedo che qualcosa non va , che alla fine se lui non prova quello che provava prima di dirlo , di non portarla avanti se il sentimento non e più come quelli di una volta, ma lui si ostina a dire che non e cosi,che si e vero che ultimamente mi trascura ,ma che ha tanti pensieri!Ma quali pensieri?e lui mi risponde il lavoro !!Che ha paura che non le facciano il contratto a tempo indeterminato!ma  alla fine siamo sempre la !!! io sento che quelcosa si e rotto da parte sua , ed e normale che io a mia volta mi chiudo e metto il muso !Cazzo ,mi dasse una giustificazione plausibile, ma quelle che da lui non soni giustificazioni !non so pii che fare !come lo riaccendo???


un fiammifero consumato non si riaccende più.        è durata 9 anni.   adesso è finita.   capita.   non è che ci si possa fare nulla quando una cosa è finita.

oltre a lui, stai trascurando anche il modo di scrivere.   fo 'na fatica a leggerti.....


----------



## ologramma (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rispetto i tuoi gusti...


io so de bocca bona , quindi gusti semplici l'importante che tutto finisca a tarallucci e vino


----------



## ologramma (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un fiammifero consumato non si riaccende più.        è durata 9 anni.   adesso è finita.   capita.   non è che ci si possa fare nulla quando una cosa è finita.
> 
> oltre a lui, stai trascurando anche il modo di scrivere.   fo 'na fatica a leggerti.....


come sei drastico il mio era acceso da un sacco di anni  quindi non vuol dire come dico sempre bisognerebbe cambiare cavallo e poi vedi se ancora saccenne


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un fiammifero consumato non si riaccende più.        è durata 9 anni.   adesso è finita.   capita.   non è che ci si possa fare nulla quando una cosa è finita.
> 
> oltre a lui, stai trascurando anche il modo di scrivere.   fo 'na fatica a leggerti.....


Ahahah , si scusa ,hai ragione , e che scrivo veloce , e a volte schiaccio un tasto piuttosto che un altro , o la tastiera mi corregge in automatico le parole!Cmq se fosse cosi , che un fiammiferi spento non si riaccende perché la porta avanti ??Vorrei che avesse i coglioni se cosi fosse e mi dicesse guarda non e più come prima , io lo accetterei!Ma che lo debba fare io al posto suo ,noo!!!E una cosa che proprio mi fa inczzare!!ma poi oltretutto perche parli di famiglia!!!???Capisci perché io rimango appesa ,perché da come parla a come si comporta e un contraddirsi sempre!!Cazzo che palle!!!mi viene proprio il nervoso !Cerco delle risposte che alla fine dei fatti non ho!!!!


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahahah , si scusa ,hai ragione , e che scrivo veloce , e a volte schiaccio un tasto piuttosto che un altro , o la tastiera mi corregge in automatico le parole!Cmq se fosse cosi , che un fiammiferi spento non si riaccende perché la porta avanti ??Vorrei che avesse i coglioni se cosi fosse e mi dicesse guarda non e più come prima , io lo accetterei!Ma che lo debba fare io al posto suo ,noo!!!E una cosa che proprio mi fa inczzare!!ma poi oltretutto perche parli di famiglia!!!???Capisci perché io rimango appesa ,perché da come parla a come si comporta e un contraddirsi sempre!!Cazzo che palle!!!mi viene proprio il nervoso !Cerco delle risposte che alla fine dei fatti non ho!!!!


state insieme da 9 anni, convivete da 8, ovvio che ti dia per acquisita e che parli di famiglia (e figli, presumo)

lui ha superato la fase  dell'innamoramento.    tu no.    se poi lui è anche uno che ama fare il piacione, mi pare il caso di mettere il punto.

e lo devi fare tu per il semplice che a lui lo status quo va benissimo.   quindi,dal suo punto di vista, non esistono problemi.


----------



## bettypage (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> un fiammifero consumato non si riaccende più.        è durata 9 anni.   adesso è finita.   capita.   non è che ci si possa fare nulla quando una cosa è finita.
> 
> oltre a lui, stai trascurando anche il modo di scrivere.   fo 'na fatica a leggerti.....


Ma magari ha la testa altrove, non so, magari sta facendo due considerazioni sul suo percorso professionale e accanto, al posto di potersi confrontare, trova una persona insoddisfatta sessualmente, il cui unico problema è la mancanza di stantuffo. Sono giovani, per carità,  Ma una relazione non si basa solo sul famolo a più non posso (con tutto il bene che si può dire del sesso). Secondo me lui è fortemente stressato e vorrebbe ascolto in questo momento, lei pare interessata alle sue doti di stallone e ti credo che non gli si Rizza. 
Come mi disse una aziana signora molto saggia"il Cazzo non vuole pensieri per la testa"


----------



## bettypage (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahahah , si scusa ,hai ragione , e che scrivo veloce , e a volte schiaccio un tasto piuttosto che un altro , o la tastiera mi corregge in automatico le parole!Cmq se fosse cosi , che un fiammiferi spento non si riaccende perché la porta avanti ??Vorrei che avesse i coglioni se cosi fosse e mi dicesse guarda non e più come prima , io lo accetterei!Ma che lo debba fare io al posto suo ,noo!!!E una cosa che proprio mi fa inczzare!!ma poi oltretutto perche parli di famiglia!!!???Capisci perché io rimango appesa ,perché da come parla a come si comporta e un contraddirsi sempre!!Cazzo che palle!!!mi viene proprio il nervoso !Cerco delle risposte che alla fine dei fatti non ho!!!!


Ma sei innamorata di lui o dello stallone che albergava in lui?


----------



## ologramma (6 Giugno 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma magari ha la testa altrove, non so, magari sta facendo due considerazioni sul suo percorso professionale e accanto, al posto di potersi confrontare, trova una persona insoddisfatta sessualmente, il cui unico problema è la mancanza di stantuffo. Sono giovani, per carità,  Ma una relazione non si basa solo sul famolo a più non posso (con tutto il bene che si può dire del sesso). Secondo me lui è fortemente stressato e vorrebbe ascolto in questo momento, lei pare interessata alle sue doti di stallone e ti credo che non gli si Rizza.
> *Come mi disse una aziana signora molto saggia"il Cazzo non vuole pensieri per la testa"*


*
*quoto


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

Bho ,o mi sono espressa male io , o non avete capito voi !(Questo a chi scrive se sono innamorata di lui o alle sue doti di stallone )!Si dice sempre ,almeno per quanto ho potuto sentire diete dalle amiche e conoscenti vari , che normalmente se non mangi a casa mangi altrove , io non non so voi come vedete le cose , ma di certo se una persona fa sesso 1 volta ogni due mesi qualcosa non torna!!! Oltretutto visto che la persona in questione non poteva mai fare a meno !!!E normale che forse mi chiedo se ce qualcun altra! Visto che prima che non aveva lavoro la situazione era normale e adesso che hai il lavoro (l'uccello non vuole pensieri )!Io non so voi che relazione abbiate ,ma pensò sia più che normale chiedersi perche una persona cambi cosi , ??A me non manca lo stallone come pensate voi , mi manca la persona di cui mi sono innamorata ovvero quella persona che mi faceva sentire protetta e sicura del nostro rapporto , non sono qua per essere giudicata ,ma sono qua per capire da un uomo se magari sono io che sbaglio ;!Se ci sono momenti che non ostante siete innamorati della propria compagna vi capitano delle sbandate o se perché tradite perché vi sentite trascurati o incompresi o che vi manca qualcosa !Voglio capire cosa volete voi da un rapporto per essere felici?mi sto facendo un autoanalisi ed e probabile che magari sono io che sbaglio o vedo il lato negativo delle cose !?A chi mi voglia aiutare ben venga , a chi vuole giudicare giudichi pure alla fine ognuno e libero di esprimersi come meglio crede!Lo accetto Cmq !


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Bho ,o mi sono espressa male io , o non avete capito voi !(Questo a chi scrive se sono innamorata di lui o alle sue doti di stallone )!Si dice sempre ,almeno per quanto ho potuto sentire diete dalle amiche e conoscenti vari , che normalmente se non mangi a casa mangi altrove , io non non so voi come vedete le cose , ma di certo se una persona fa sesso 1 volta ogni due mesi qualcosa non torna!!! Oltretutto visto che la persona in questione non poteva mai fare a meno !!!E normale che forse mi chiedo se ce qualcun altra! Visto che prima che non aveva lavoro la situazione era normale e adesso che hai il lavoro (l'uccello non vuole pensieri )!Io non so voi che relazione abbiate ,ma pensò sia più che normale chiedersi perche una persona cambi cosi , ??A me non manca lo stallone come pensate voi , mi manca la persona di cui mi sono innamorata ovvero quella persona che mi faceva sentire protetta e sicura del nostro rapporto , non sono qua per essere giudicata ,ma sono qua per capire da un uomo se magari sono io che sbaglio ;!Se ci sono momenti che non ostante siete innamorati della propria compagna vi capitano delle sbandate o se perché tradite perché vi sentite trascurati o incompresi o che vi manca qualcosa !Voglio capire cosa volete voi da un rapporto per essere felici?mi sto facendo un autoanalisi ed e probabile che magari sono io che sbaglio o vedo il lato negativo delle cose !?A chi mi voglia aiutare ben venga , a chi vuole giudicare giudichi pure alla fine ognuno e libero di esprimersi come meglio crede!Lo accetto Cmq !


non ho capito se lui abbia o meno dato una risposta alle tue domande.   perchè ci sono periodi in cui anche al più appassionato degli uomini capita di non avere voglia.    certo se la mancanza di voglia si protrae per mesi, c'è da preoccuparsi.

a me lui da quello che racconti sembra più uno che ha messo le pantofole e quindi ci sta che a livello passionale si sia spento.

per pensare che abbia incontrato una che lo prosciuga talmente da avergli fatto archiviare te, servirebbe qualche elemento in più.

magari scritto meno di fretta che giuro che mi stai facendo venire il mal d'auto.   e sono seduto al tavolo della mia taverna.


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Bho ,o mi sono espressa male io , o non avete capito voi !(Questo a chi scrive se sono innamorata di lui o alle sue doti di stallone )!Si dice sempre ,almeno per quanto ho potuto sentire diete dalle amiche e conoscenti vari , che normalmente se non mangi a casa mangi altrove , io non non so voi come vedete le cose , ma di certo se una persona fa sesso 1 volta ogni due mesi qualcosa non torna!!! Oltretutto visto che la persona in questione non poteva mai fare a meno !!!E normale che forse mi chiedo se ce qualcun altra! Visto che prima che non aveva lavoro la situazione era normale e adesso che hai il lavoro (l'uccello non vuole pensieri )!Io non so voi che relazione abbiate ,ma pensò sia più che normale chiedersi perche una persona cambi cosi , ??A me non manca lo stallone come pensate voi , mi manca la persona di cui mi sono innamorata ovvero quella persona che mi faceva sentire protetta e sicura del nostro rapporto , non sono qua per essere giudicata ,ma sono qua per capire da un uomo se magari sono io che sbaglio ;!Se ci sono momenti che non ostante siete innamorati della propria compagna vi capitano delle sbandate o se perché tradite perché vi sentite trascurati o incompresi o che vi manca qualcosa !Voglio capire cosa volete voi da un rapporto per essere felici?mi sto facendo un autoanalisi ed e probabile che magari sono io che sbaglio o vedo il lato negativo delle cose !?A chi mi voglia aiutare ben venga , a chi vuole giudicare giudichi pure alla fine ognuno e libero di esprimersi come meglio crede!Lo accetto Cmq !


Ma poi per come lo riaccendo non era inteso come lo stallone ma come rapporto!Rapporto che valga a dire anche solo scherzare insieme , o ridere per cazzate come facevamo prima !Ma poi Betty tu vivresti bene pur sentendo che qualcosa nib va??Pensi che non ci ho provato mille volte a parlarle ?Parlare anche del suo lavoro !parlare di quello che lo affligge !Tu ti faresti andare bene come risposta ehh perche ho tanti pensieri per la testa !!!Però per stare a giocare tutto il tempo davanti a un computer o a carte al bar alla passatelle i suoi problemi spariscono!!dai su ....hi 26 anni e sarò nata sicuramente dopo di lui ma non sono stupida !!!


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho capito se lui abbia o meno dato una risposta alle tue domande.   perchè ci sono periodi in cui anche al più appassionato degli uomini capita di non avere voglia.    certo se la mancanza di voglia si protrae per mesi, c'è da preoccuparsi.
> 
> a me lui da quello che racconti sembra più uno che ha messo le pantofole e quindi ci sta che a livello passionale si sia spento.
> 
> ...


 Eh lo so ,hai ragione , scrivo male , e poco chiaramente !Me ne accorgo anche io quando mi leggo cosa ho scritto , perche non capisco se sono io che mi esprimo male o sono le persone che si sentono cosi profonde da essere cosi ipocrite nel dire che il sesso non e importante , che nea vita ci sono altre cose !Io non so se ti hai letto nei messaggi precedenti , ma lui un po di anni fa non era un santo , e questo mi ha fatto perdere molta fiducia in lui!Nel senso che non fido più manco se mi dice sono arrivato tardi perche cera traffico !!Il problema e che io forse nei suoi confronti o tanto rancore e rabbia !x cose che alla fine sono state sorvolate ma mai chiarite fino in fondo, e  per fino in fondo intendo che non sono mai voluta andare in fondo alle cose , sui messaggi beccati , sul suo essere farfallone e piacione !il problema e che non lo mai visto con i miei occhi ma sono sicura che lui 2 3 volte mi abbia tradito adesso virtualmente sicuro, ma fisicamente non lo so e non lo saprò mai !Io voglio capire se il suo essere cosi , che dopo tot deve sfociare in altri abissi sia per qualcosa che non trova in me o che le faccio mancare io o semplicemente per il fatto che e troppo pieno di se da farsi lodare da altre !?


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Eh lo so ,hai ragione , scrivo male , e poco chiaramente !Me ne accorgo anche io quando mi leggo cosa ho scritto , perche non capisco se sono io che mi esprimo male o sono le persone che si sentono cosi profonde da essere cosi ipocrite nel dire che il sesso non e importante , che nea vita ci sono altre cose !Io non so se ti hai letto nei messaggi precedenti , ma lui un po di anni fa non era un santo , e questo mi ha fatto perdere molta fiducia in lui!Nel senso che non fido più manco se mi dice sono arrivato tardi perche cera traffico !!Il problema e che io forse nei suoi confronti o tanto rancore e rabbia !x cose che alla fine sono state sorvolate ma mai chiarite fino in fondo, e  per fino in fondo intendo che non sono mai voluta andare in fondo alle cose , sui messaggi beccati , sul suo essere farfallone e piacione !il problema e che non lo mai visto con i miei occhi ma sono sicura che lui 2 3 volte mi abbia tradito adesso virtualmente sicuro, ma fisicamente non lo so e non lo saprò mai !Io voglio capire se il suo essere cosi , che dopo tot deve sfociare in altri abissi sia per qualcosa che non trova in me o che le faccio mancare io o semplicemente per il fatto che e troppo pieno di se da farsi lodare da altre !?


difficile capire da una manciata di post se lui sia uno che ti ha data per acquisita, se sia un narciso o altro.

e credimi che qui nessuno sottovaluta l'importanza del sesso, altrimenti questo forum non sarebbe nel suo dodicesimo anno di vita.

solo che al netto di quante volte lo fate al giorno, quello che riesco a capire dai tuoi post è che manca la fiducia.  e quando manca la fiducia, manca tutto in un rapporto.

perchè i momenti di inappetenza sessuale si superano con la pazienza, l'ascolto e la vicinanza.


se invece tu non ti fidi più di lui, dire che non si vuole che la vostra storia finisca, diventa un controsenso.


----------



## patroclo (6 Giugno 2016)

....che dire ? .... come dicono altri magari si è solo adagiato, forse conviene una bella verifica profonda della situazione, magari con l'aiuto di un terzo ( terapia di coppia). Personalmente non credo all'eternità delle relazioni, sopratutto alla vostra età.
Poi non sempre gli uomini sono indolenti o senza coglioni.... magari sono solo indecisi, confusi.

Sul lato sesso ognuno è fatto a suo modo ..... un calo d'interesse a quell'età è un pessimo segno, non necessariamente di un tradimento


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> difficile capire da una manciata di post se lui sia uno che ti ha data per acquisita, se sia un narciso o altro.
> 
> e credimi che qui nessuno sottovaluta l'importanza del sesso, altrimenti questo forum non sarebbe nel suo dodicesimo anno di vita.
> 
> ...


Che è successo perplesso? Così loquace  oggi...!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A suo tempo sono stata "fortunata " aveva dimenticato facebook aperto sul mio computer. Avevamo la stessa immagine del profilo. Solo dopo mi sono accorta che io certi messaggi alle ragazze non li mandavo


 Un po' pirla il tuo ex


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che è successo perplesso? Così loquace  oggi...!


 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] anche [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] ha notato che non sei loquace......
Dovresti fartela qualche domanda


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che è successo perplesso? Così loquace  oggi...!





farfalla ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ anche @_Ross_ ha notato che non sei loquace......
> Dovresti fartela qualche domanda


non è vero, parlo anche troppo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è vero, parlo anche troppo.


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è vero, parlo anche troppo.


...si dice 'parlo il giusto'.


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> difficile capire da una manciata di post se lui sia uno che ti ha data per acquisita, se sia un narciso o altro.
> 
> e credimi che qui nessuno sottovaluta l'importanza del sesso, altrimenti questo forum non sarebbe nel suo dodicesimo anno di vita.
> 
> ...


Sono un controsenso, lo so !Ma in amore alla fine tutto e lecito !Non mi fido ,ma lo amo!Sono andata avanti vivendo Cmq nel passato, si sono andata avanti ma Cmq a tutto questo non ci ho mai messo davvero una pietra sopra ;So anche che non va bene come ho fatto , se ho deciso di andare avanti ,dovevo mettere una pietra sopra e basta , ma non ci riesco !Ed ogni volta che vivo questi momenti hi paura che a lui le passi qualcosa di strano per la testa !Non e mai stato un tipo molto espressivo ed io a volte faccio davvero fatica a capirlo !Non esprime mai veramente quello che sente o che prova ! E quindi io la maggior parte delle volte devo provare ad a capirlo ma a volte e molto difficile capite davvero cosa le passi per la testa!!!


----------



## perplesso (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Sono un controsenso, lo so !Ma in amore alla fine tutto e lecito !Non mi fido ,ma lo amo!Sono andata avanti vivendo Cmq nel passato, si sono andata avanti ma Cmq a tutto questo non ci ho mai messo davvero una pietra sopra ;So anche che non va bene come ho fatto , se ho deciso di andare avanti ,dovevo mettere una pietra sopra e basta , ma non ci riesco !Ed ogni volta che vivo questi momenti hi paura che a lui le passi qualcosa di strano per la testa !Non e mai stato un tipo molto espressivo ed io a volte faccio davvero fatica a capirlo !Non esprime mai veramente quello che sente o che prova ! E quindi io la maggior parte delle volte devo provare ad a capirlo ma a volte e molto difficile capite davvero cosa le passi per la testa!!!


l'amore non esiste senza la fiducia.  quello che provi può essere dipendenza emotiva,orgoglio,tante cose.   ma non amore.
quindi non usiamo le parole a caso.

prova a mettere idealmente sul piatto della bilancia i motivi per cui lasciarlo da una parte ed i motivi per restare con lui dall'altra.   e guarda dove pende.

dopo di che, vai da lui e spiegagli perchè potresti lasciarlo.    non potrà far finta di nulla e tacere.    da lì potete partire o ripartire.


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'amore non esiste senza la fiducia.  quello che provi può essere dipendenza emotiva,orgoglio,tante cose.   ma non amore.
> quindi non usiamo le parole a caso.
> 
> prova a mettere idealmente sul piatto della bilancia i motivi per cui lasciarlo da una parte ed i motivi per restare con lui dall'altra.   e guarda dove pende.
> ...


Grazie, provero a fare cosi !Nel frattempo ti ringrazio di cuore , per avermi interpretato e per aver cercato di aprirli la mente !


----------



## Falcor (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> oltre a lui, stai trascurando anche il modo di scrivere.   *fo 'na fatica a leggerti.*....


Quoto, sei illeggibile. Inoltre mi da l'impressione che non sai fare pasta e patate. Per questo il tuo lui non ti desidera più. Fidati di zio Falcor, se non lo prendi per la gola dopo 9 anni diventa na palla.


----------



## Falcor (6 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'amore non esiste senza la fiducia.


Non è esatto. L'amore senza fiducia esiste. Io di J non mi fidavo ma la amavo da morire.

La fiducia va a braccetto con l'amore quando ci si ama intensamente entrambi. Ma se uno ama e l'altro no non ci son le basi per fidarsi. Poi se mi dici che son coglione ad amare una di cui non mi fido ti posso dare ragione anche due volte ma la tua frase quindi non è corretta nella maggioranza dei casi.


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quoto, sei illeggibile. Inoltre mi da l'impressione che non sai fare pasta e patate. Per questo il tuo lui non ti desidera più. Fidati di zio Falcor, se non lo prendi per la gola dopo 9 anni diventa na palla.


Aaaaa zio Falcor ,sono illeggibile perché forse oltre ad avere un telefono di M......a , nel frattempo lavoravo , e oltretutto per tua informazione cucino più che bene visto che per 6 anni ho lavorato come aiuto chef , quindi se dovete commentare per fare sti commenti del cazzo lasciate proprio perdere !


----------



## Falcor (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Aaaaa zio Falcor ,sono illeggibile perché forse oltre ad avere un telefono di M......a , nel frattempo lavoravo , e oltretutto per tua informazione cucino più che bene visto che per 6 anni ho lavorato come aiuto chef , quindi se dovete commentare per fare sti commenti del cazzo lasciate proprio perdere !


Rettifico, non ti vuole più perché sei un'acidona 

Come diceva mia nonna, occhio che a sbattersi si fa la schiuma.


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Rettifico, non ti vuole più perché sei un'acidona
> 
> Come diceva mia nonna, occhio che a sbattersi si fa la schiuma.


Ma acida cosa , ma scusa te ne esci con un commento stupido, ed e normale che ti risponda con una risposta altrettanto stupida!Me la detto anche perplesso che non si capiva quello che scrivevo ma non con questo sarcasmo con cui l'hai scritto tu!Pensi che se fossi stata serena ,felice e spensierata ero quaa chiedermi cosa non vada !A cercare pareri su un forum!Te ne esci con pasta e patate!!!Ahahah ma daiiii!


----------



## Nicka (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Falcor ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Rettifico, non ti vuole più perché sei un'acidona
> ...


La pasta e patate di falcor è un passaggio obbligato per scrivere su questo forum...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> La pasta e patate di falcor è un passaggio obbligato per scrivere su questo forum...


È x capire se hai pelo sullo stomaco sufficiente x restare...


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È x capire se hai pelo sullo stomaco sufficiente x restare...


Ahahahah !!!Cioè ??Non ho capito,qua si fa un esame per entrare o rimanere ! Comunque pasta e patate se vuole gliela cucino volentieri!Ahahaha così vediamo chi non è capace !E per l'acida,va bhe sono gusti!Cmq su una cosa con lui sono d'accordo l'amore senza fiducia esiste ,anche quello è amore!Che poi sicuramente la scema sono io!


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahahahah !!!Cioè ??Non ho capito,qua si fa un esame per entrare o rimanere ! Comunque pasta e patate se vuole gliela cucino volentieri!Ahahaha così vediamo chi non è capace !E per l'acida,va bhe sono gusti!Cmq su una cosa con lui sono d'accordo l'amore senza fiducia esiste ,anche quello è amore!Che poi sicuramente la scema sono io!


Vedi di cominciare a cacare anelli con brillanti al posto di messaggi illeggibili, perché all'esame sulla pasta e patate di mio fratello sei andata proprio maluccio.


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Vedi di cominciare a cacare anelli con brillanti al posto di messaggi illeggibili, perché all'esame sulla pasta e patate di mio fratello sei andata proprio maluccio.


Cacagare anelli con brillanti!!!!!mmmmmm però!!!avessi questa possibilità a quest'ora.............!!!!!


----------



## Pesca (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Cacagare anelli con brillanti!!!!!mmmmmm però!!!avessi questa possibilità a quest'ora.............!!!!!


Ma poi che test è sta pasta e patate ??


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma poi che test è sta pasta e patate ??


Devi sentire Falcor, io mi sono rifiutato, infatti a me non me la da nessuna..


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Cacagare anelli con brillanti!!!!!mmmmmm però!!!avessi questa possibilità a quest'ora.............!!!!!


Probabilmente se ti sforzassi davvero ci riusciresti.

Devi capire che questo è un posto bizzarro: i cornuti scherzano con i traditori, si impara il ghigno alla Elvis, si conoscono gruppi musicali favolosi, ci si litiga le miss del forum e si leggono storie bellissime. In tutta questa confusione c'è anche spazio per la pasta e patate del mio fratellozzo adorato. 

Se la sai fare sul serio già parti bene...altrimenti devi spingere fino a tirar fuori qualche anello formato extralarge.


----------



## Ross (6 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devi sentire Falcor, io mi sono rifiutato, infatti a me non me la da nessuna..


Ancora con questa storia...il motivo per cui non te la danno neanche se supplichi è un altro...lo sappiamo noi, lo sai tu.

Non credere mai a skorpio: lezione numero 2.


----------



## Falcor (6 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma poi che test è sta pasta e patate ??


Intanto dimmi come la fai. Dalla risposta dipendono molte cose.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Intanto dimmi come la fai. Dalla risposta dipendono molte cose.


Ahahah,va bene !

Tipica ricetta della nonna ,almeno come la faceva la mia di nonnina da pugliese doc.
Pasta a tubetti ,quella specie di pasta che sembrano dei ditalini ma più grossi
Soffriggi la Cipolla con un gambo di sedano ,aggiungi i pelati e lo fai cuocere per una decina di minuti ,le aggiungi le patate tagliate a dadini le fai insaporire un po' con i pelati e le butti uno o due bicchieri di acqua ,ogni tanto a controllo cottura le aggiungi uno o due bicchieri d'acqua! 
Noi mettiamo anche un ciuffetto di prezzemoloo ! per ultimo quando la portata e pronta un filo d'olio a crudo e peperoncino , peperoncino a gogò !Soddisfatto  E da possibile cornuta sono passata a ipotetica chef!!:sonar:Superato il test?


----------



## Falcor (7 Giugno 2016)

Peperoncino? 

Nono test fallito, senza se e senza ma 

Hai ragione che ho una certa età sennò a te ci pensava zio Falcor


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un po' pirla il tuo ex


Puoi dirlo forte  

Non aveva mai acceso un computer, se non per lavoro. Non ci voleva stare. Pensa che lo avevo pregato io di iscriversi su Facebook   povera cretina che ero.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Vedi di cominciare a cacare anelli con brillanti al posto di messaggi illeggibili, perché all'esame sulla pasta e patate di mio fratello sei andata proprio maluccio.


Uno non può mancare un paio di mesi che si perde perle come questa! [emoji16]


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Uno non può mancare un paio di mesi che si perde perle come questa! [emoji16]


Bentornato caro il mio collega!


----------



## oro.blu (7 Giugno 2016)

*NO*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Sono un controsenso, lo so !Ma in amore alla fine tutto e lecito !Non mi fido ,ma lo amo!Sono andata avanti vivendo Cmq nel passato, si sono andata avanti ma Cmq a tutto questo non ci ho mai messo davvero una pietra sopra ;So anche che non va bene come ho fatto , se ho deciso di andare avanti ,dovevo mettere una pietra sopra e basta , ma non ci riesco !Ed ogni volta che vivo questi momenti hi paura che a lui le passi qualcosa di strano per la testa !Non e mai stato un tipo molto espressivo ed io a volte faccio davvero fatica a capirlo !Non esprime mai veramente quello che sente o che prova ! E quindi io la maggior parte delle volte devo provare ad a capirlo ma a volte e molto difficile capite davvero cosa le passi per la testa!!!


Non mettere una pietra sopra. Non va bene!! Te ne pentirai. Ti ritroverai fra 20 anni trasparente. Ignorata, trascurata, scontata....  Ti accorgerai di avere dentro tanto rancore. Così tanto rancore che anche i momenti belli sembreranno sbiaditi.
Devi sederti davanti a lui e buttare fuori tutte le tue paure. La sfiducia. E l'amore che provi comunque. Parlate e chiaritevi.


----------



## kikko64 (7 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, io mi sono accorto che mi tradiva perché facevamo più sesso.
> E più spesso.
> Quindi?


Stessa cosa identica successa a me : dopo mesi (quasi un anno) di astinenza sessuale assoluta, di colpo ha ricominciato a cercarmi nel letto tutte le notti ...
Il mio sistema d'allarme è scattato immediatamente ... e sapete tutti com'è andata a finire


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahahahah !!!Cioè ??Non ho capito,qua si fa un esame per entrare o rimanere ! Comunque pasta e patate se vuole gliela cucino volentieri!Ahahaha così vediamo chi non è capace !E per l'acida,va bhe sono gusti!Cmq su una cosa con lui sono d'accordo l'amore senza fiducia esiste ,anche quello è amore!Che poi sicuramente la scema sono io!


Scusa Alé, come funziona questo meccanismo???

Prima fai ahahahah (risata)
E poi dici cioè? (Non ci ho capito una sega..). 

Spiega....


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo , e se sono qua e perche ultimamente ho il sospetto che il mio ragazzo mi tradisce , unico indizio e che facciano sesso davvero poche volte , e prima non era mai cosi , lui era un ragazzo molto passionale , adesso anche quelle poche volte che lo facciamo mi sembra che sia tutto freddo molto impostato, in poche parole prima aveva un linguaggio molto forte e spinto nel mentre e nel pre  adesso bho io non capisco lo vedo e lo sento molto distante , anche sessualmente io cerco di rendere sempre tutto molto vivo , senza mai essere monotona , ma lui sembra non reagire !E questo è il mio primo segnale , senza contare che oltretutto non mi nota più , o non scherza più intimamente come prima ,poco tempo fa se sarei passata con solo un asciugamano a coprirmi dopo essermi fatta la doccia lui mi sarebbe saltato subito addosso , adesso invece posso passarci anche nuda e niente lui non reagisce! oltretutto adesso mi viene in mente un fatto che poi ha scatenato tutta questa situazione una sera mentre eravamo in una situazione molto intima il suo amico la sotto se me andato , e credetemi se vi dico che ho fatto di tutto per farlo rialzare ma niente !Sono 9 anni che stiamo insieme,ed io non ostante tutto quello che ci siamo fatti passare sopratutto da parte sua lo amo ancora , e ancora mi prende così tanto nel lato sessuale ,lui non e mai stato un santo , anzi me ne ha fatte passare davvero tante che io poi a conseguenza mi sono vendicata !Ma adesso mi sento ad un punto morto, non so perche ma penso che la nostra storia forse sia arrivata al caffè,anche se io mi ostino a non far sì che cio succeda!Ma mi chiedo se fosse davvero così , perché non ha i coglioni di fare l'uomo è di ammetterlo e lasciarmi , perché si aspettano sempre che il lavoro sporco lo facciamo noi!???


ehi ma sei fa?


----------



## Lara (7 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, io mi sono accorto che mi tradiva perché facevamo più sesso.
> E più spesso.
> Quindi?


Anche per me, con l'ultima delle sue conquiste, con me faceva sesso di notte, con lei di giorno, solo che io pensavo che le cose si fossero sistemate, visto che il sesso andava alla grande......  Poi ho scoperto che non era così.....

Inviato dal mio M-PPxS552U utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (7 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi ma sei fa?


specifica


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Peperoncino?
> 
> Nono test fallito, senza se e senza ma
> 
> Hai ragione che ho una certa età sennò a te ci pensava zio Falcor


Ahahaha,ma no!Non puoi farmi fallire il test per il peperoncino!Dai quello è soggettivo !Nella mia famiglia il peperoncino era una cosa che non mancava mai!


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi ma sei fa?


??????????? Ma se fa cosa?


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> specifica


per favore mi spiegheresti meglio?
trovo l'imperativo inadeguato.c'è poco da specificare, fa aveva lo stesso avatar


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non mettere una pietra sopra. Non va bene!! Te ne pentirai. Ti ritroverai fra 20 anni trasparente. Ignorata, trascurata, scontata....  Ti accorgerai di avere dentro tanto rancore. Così tanto rancore che anche i momenti belli sembreranno sbiaditi.
> Devi sederti davanti a lui e buttare fuori tutte le tue paure. La sfiducia. E l'amore che provi comunque. Parlate e chiaritevi.


E una cosa che ho già fatto!Sederci, e dirle tutto quello che mi assilla !Ma non è facile se uno ti dice:" Ma no , amore guarda che non e come pensi tu !Si e vero che ultimamente ti trascuro e ti chiedo scusa ! ".Si e vero che ti trascuro e ti chiedo scusa !!! Lui viene gia prevenuto, con ti chiedo scusa !E sai quante volte le ho detto che delle sue scuse non me ne faccio niente ,che voglio i fatti ,che voglio dimostrazioni ! Dura uno o due giorni , e dal terzo giorno tutto e già come prima ! Ho pensato tante ,ma tante volte a lasciarlo, e Settembre scorso ci ho anche provato a lasciarlo ,siamo stati separati e senza sentirci per 10 giorni ,ma poi lui è tornato chiedendo se potevamo parlare ! Portandomi in un posto dove ci fu il nostro primo appuntamento è mi ha detto che voleva che ricominciassimo tutto da la, da dove tutto era iniziato! E così ho alloccatto!! 
:-/


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scusa Alé, come funziona questo meccanismo???
> 
> Prima fai ahahahah (risata)
> E poi dici cioè? (Non ci ho capito una sega..).
> ...


Eh sì ,perché a leggere e a pensare a pasta e patate mi veniva da ridere , mi sono trovata in un sito chiamato tradimento.net e poi sono finita con pasta e patata !La risata ,e poi chiedo dove sono !Skorpio e un meccanismo tutto mio  difficile capirmi!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Eh sì ,perché a leggere e a pensare a pasta e patate mi veniva da ridere , mi sono trovata in un sito chiamato tradimento.net e poi sono finita con pasta e patata !La risata ,e poi chiedo dove sono !Skorpio e un meccanismo tutto mio  difficile capirmi!


Si ho capito, ma qui in genere prima si mangia e poi si tromba...

Infatti la capisco male anche io questa cosa... Io vado bene a stomaco vuoto..


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ho capito, ma qui in genere prima si mangia e poi si tromba...
> 
> Infatti la capisco male anche io questa cosa... Io vado bene a stomaco vuoto..


eh infatti, non faccio niente cosi pensa dopo pasta e patate !Mi collassa! E poi posso tranquillamente mangiarmela io pasta e patate !


----------



## ologramma (7 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> per favore mi spiegheresti meglio?
> trovo l'imperativo inadeguato.c'è poco da specificare, fa aveva lo stesso avatar


mi sembrava una cosa già vista hai ragione :up:


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi sembrava una cosa già vista hai ragione :up:


Ma parlate riguardo me ! Per il mio avatar??e la mia storia??assomiglio a qualcuno che aveva il mio stesso problema ??


----------



## ologramma (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma parlate riguardo me ! Per il mio avatar??e la mia storia??assomiglio a qualcuno che aveva il mio stesso problema ??


non ricordo ma minerva ne è sicura , ho provato a trovare l'utente ma è decaduto quindi rimaniamo con il dubbio


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> non ricordo ma minerva ne è sicura , ho provato a trovare l'utente ma è decaduto quindi rimaniamo con il dubbio


Sicura su che cosa ??Non capisco??? Hi trovato questo sito perché cercavo appunto persone che raccontassero la loro storia su come si erano accorti se il proprio compagno\a gli tradiva !!E sono capitata su tradimento. NET ,non so chi sia "fa", mi chiamo Alexia !


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> eh infatti, non faccio niente cosi pensa dopo pasta e patate !Mi collassa! E poi posso tranquillamente mangiarmela io pasta e patate !


Si presume che gli appetiti prima siano ben altri, dico male...?

Siamo due mosche bianche, purtroppo... Qui mi sento incompreso...


----------



## ologramma (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Sicura su che cosa ??Non capisco??? Hi trovato questo sito perché cercavo appunto persone che raccontassero la loro storia su come si erano accorti se il proprio compagno\a gli tradiva !!E sono capitata su tradimento. NET ,non so chi sia "fa", mi chiamo Alexia !


piacere di fare la tua conoscenza , ma il tuo avatar si rifà a un vecchio utente


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Bentornato caro il mio collega!


Ciao Ross, come va?

Per tornare in topic:
Alé scusa se te lo scrivo così, ma a me sembra che stiate trascinando una storia ormai finita da tempo.  Da come scrivi a me sembra che la tua fiducia nei suoi confronti sia veramente scarsa.
Io diffido sempre  di chi dice "quello me ne ha fatte passare tante". I rapporti si costruiscono insieme e se tu ti metti nella condizione di quella che "ne passa tante", non stupirti che lui te ne faccia passare. In un rapporto sano si è sempre "alla pari". Si è componenti di una coppia di individui entrambi con pari diritti e dignità. Se uno dei due è quello che " ne passa tante" e l'altro quello che "ne fa passare", vuol dire che qualcosa non va.

Prendi il mio, come un discorso di valenza generale. Non vi conosco e non so se effettivamente la vostra situazione sia quella che ho descritto. Magari sto prendendo un abbaglio enorme ma, da come scrivi, ho avuto questa impressione.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si presume che gli appetiti prima siano ben altri, dico male...?
> 
> Siamo due mosche bianche, purtroppo... Qui mi sento incompreso...


  Dici bene ;-) magari con una bella bottiglia di vino bianco !


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> piacere di fare la tua conoscenza , ma il tuo avatar si rifà a un vecchio utente


E un piacere anche per me ! Mi avete fatto tornare il sorriso mettendo un po da parte quei pensieri che mi torturavano durante la giornata !


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Sicura su che cosa ??Non capisco??? Hi trovato questo sito perché cercavo appunto persone che raccontassero la loro storia su come si erano accorti se il proprio compagno\a gli tradiva !!E sono capitata su tradimento. NET ,non so chi sia "fa", mi chiamo Alexia !


ho chiesto, hai risposto.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Dici bene ;-) magari con una bella bottiglia di vino bianco !


Un bel Riesling.. O un Muller Thurghau..  Bello fresco sai..?

Un goccetto prima di "affrontar" la mutandina....


----------



## oro.blu (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> E una cosa che ho già fatto!Sederci, e dirle tutto quello che mi assilla !Ma non è facile se uno ti dice:" Ma no , amore guarda che non e come pensi tu !Si e vero che ultimamente ti trascuro e ti chiedo scusa ! ".Si e vero che ti trascuro e ti chiedo scusa !!! Lui viene gia prevenuto, con ti chiedo scusa !E sai quante volte le ho detto che delle sue scuse non me ne faccio niente ,che voglio i fatti ,che voglio dimostrazioni ! Dura uno o due giorni , e dal terzo giorno tutto e già come prima ! Ho pensato tante ,ma tante volte a lasciarlo, e Settembre scorso ci ho anche provato a lasciarlo ,siamo stati separati e senza sentirci per 10 giorni ,ma poi lui è tornato chiedendo se potevamo parlare ! Portandomi in un posto dove ci fu il nostro primo appuntamento è mi ha detto che voleva che ricominciassimo tutto da la, da dove tutto era iniziato! E così ho alloccatto!!
> :-/


Guarda che ti capisco più di quanto credi. E lo so che non è facile. Io dopo anni di indifferenza l'ho tradito cercando altrove la considerazione che mi mancava.
Ora è un altra persona. La paura di perdermi gli ha fatto vedere un mare di cose che non vedeva. Cose che prendeva per scontate solo perché l'avevo abituato così.
Non so se funzionerà. Se proseguiremo. Ma è gratificante vedere come tiene a me.
La domanda è c'era un altro modo per arrivare a questo? 
L' analista ieri mi ha detto che questa domanda la fa spesso in questi casi. E sembra che alle volte proprio no, non esiste un altro modo se non la consapevolezza che stai per perdere qualcosa di prezioso.
Non è un incitamento al tradimento. Solo devi fargli capire che se continua così potrebbe succedere


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao Ross, come va?
> 
> Per tornare in topic:
> Alé scusa se te lo scrivo così, ma a me sembra che stiate trascinando una storia ormai finita da tempo.  Da come scrivi a me sembra che la tua fiducia nei suoi confronti sia veramente scarsa.
> ...


. 

Non ti sbagli , e vero io ne ho passate tante con lui, però quando ci siamo conosciuti io sapevo che non era uno stinco di santo !!Pensa che all'epoca io stavo con un ragazzo e lui era il classico bello e dannato, quello piacione che scherzava con tutti e tutto ! Conoscendolo iniziava a piacermi cosi tanto che anche se lui non mi aveva dato nessun segnale io lasciai il mio ragazzo !ci è voluto un pó prima di averlo totalmente mio!Non so se riesci a capire cosa voglio dire , ma e quel tipo di amore che io ho voluto a tutti i costi, sono andata incontro a tutti e tutti per averlo ,ho lasciato addirittura l'attuale ragazzo che avevo all'epoca ,senza sapere se effettivamente questo ragazzo di cui mi ero totalmente invaghita ricambiasse !E un amore che io ho combattuto con le unghie e con i denti !E forse posso effettivamente dire che questa è la prima volta che io mi sono davvero innamorata , e ne ho avute due di storie importanti prima del mio attuale ragazzo,ma non ho mai amato nessuno così tanto prima di lui !E per me è difficile dirle e finita perché io non ho fiducia in te o perché non mi fai sentire l' importanza che vorrei!Tutto sarebbe molto più facile per me se lui lui ammettesse e facesse il primo passo se non prova più quello che provava prima !Non so come spiegarti bene !ma non sono io che voglio fare questo passo se alla fine effettivamente non sono io quella che è cambiata!


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho chiesto, hai risposto.


Volevo capire, visto che non riuscivo a capire se ti riferissi a me !


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un bel Riesling.. O un Muller Thurghau..  Bello fresco sai..?
> 
> Un goccetto prima di "affrontar" la mutandina....


Ahahahah ahahah !!!!!!!! Vai con il Muller !!!!! Mi fai scassare !!!!!


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Guarda che ti capisco più di quanto credi. E lo so che non è facile. Io dopo anni di indifferenza l'ho tradito cercando altrove la considerazione che mi mancava.
> Ora è un altra persona. La paura di perdermi gli ha fatto vedere un mare di cose che non vedeva. Cose che prendeva per scontate solo perché l'avevo abituato così.
> Non so se funzionerà. Se proseguiremo. Ma è gratificante vedere come tiene a me.
> La domanda è c'era un altro modo per arrivare a questo?
> ...


Anche questo l'ho fatto tante volte ,farle crede o pensare che quello che mi manca potrei andare a cercarlo fuori !Ma lui forse sa già che il mio è un parlare tanto per ......sono del pare che dovrei mettere gliele e farmi beccare pure , per farle capire !Ma in questo caso due sono le considerazioni o mi lascia gli dove sto oppure tutto cambia !Ma sono troppo fifona per tutto ciò !Non mi piace rischiare e forse non mi piace pensare ad un altro uomo che non sia lui !!


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Anche questo l'ho fatto tante volte ,farle crede o pensare che quello che mi manca potrei andare a cercarlo fuori !Ma lui forse sa già che il mio è un parlare tanto per ......sono del pare che dovrei mettere gliele e farmi beccare pure , per farle capire !Ma in questo caso due sono le considerazioni o mi lascia gli dove sto oppure tutto cambia !Ma sono troppo fifona per tutto ciò !Non mi piace rischiare e forse non mi piace pensare ad un altro uomo che non sia lui !!


Ma poi dove lo trovo un uomo per farlo ingelosire ??  perché alla fine io non voglio tradirlo voglio solo che lui si renda conto che non sono scontata e che il mondo è pieno di uomini!!Vorrei farlo solo ingelosire !Ma dove lo trovo un uomo per farlo ingelosire !!!:-/ :-/


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma poi dove lo trovo un uomo per farlo ingelosire ??  perché alla fine io non voglio tradirlo voglio solo che lui si renda conto che non sono scontata e che il mondo è pieno di uomini!!Vorrei farlo solo ingelosire !Ma dove lo trovo un uomo per farlo ingelosire !!!:-/ :-/


Ti dirò...
Ho lo stesso problema con mia moglie...
E la sai qual è la fregatura..?
Che ho trovato un sacco di donne che invece si sono ingelosite di me...

E mia moglie... Nisba!!

Tanta fatica x nulla...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> .
> 
> Non ti sbagli , e vero io ne ho passate tante con lui, però quando ci siamo conosciuti io sapevo che non era uno stinco di santo !!Pensa che all'epoca io stavo con un ragazzo e lui era il classico bello e dannato, quello piacione che scherzava con tutti e tutto ! Conoscendolo iniziava a piacermi cosi tanto che anche se lui non mi aveva dato nessun segnale io lasciai il mio ragazzo !ci è voluto un pó prima di averlo totalmente mio!Non so se riesci a capire cosa voglio dire , ma e quel tipo di amore che io ho voluto a tutti i costi, sono andata incontro a tutti e tutti per averlo ,ho lasciato addirittura l'attuale ragazzo che avevo all'epoca ,senza sapere se effettivamente questo ragazzo di cui mi ero totalmente invaghita ricambiasse !E un amore che io ho combattuto con le unghie e con i denti !E forse posso effettivamente dire che questa è la prima volta che io mi sono davvero innamorata , e ne ho avute due di storie importanti prima del mio attuale ragazzo,ma non ho mai amato nessuno così tanto prima di lui !E per me è difficile dirle e finita perché io non ho fiducia in te o perché non mi fai sentire l' importanza che vorrei!Tutto sarebbe molto più facile per me se lui lui ammettesse e facesse il primo passo se non prova più quello che provava prima !Non so come spiegarti bene !ma non sono io che voglio fare questo passo se alla fine effettivamente non sono io quella che è cambiata!


Un momento, praticamente mi stai dicendo che tu non hai mai avuto fiducia in lui. Lui era figo e dannato, faceva il piacione con tutte e tu gli sei andata dietro finché non ha ceduto. 
Se è così non mi stupisce il fatto che lui te ne abbia fatte passare tante. Per lui sei sempre stata lì. Sei sempre stata la donna che qualsiasi cosa facesse, era sempre al suo fianco. È chiaro che alla lunga anche lui s'è innamorato di te. S'è innamorato di come lo facevi sentire con se stesso. Ma il vostro non è mai stato un rapporto alla pari. È anche ovvio che, quando l'hai lasciato, lui si sia sentito franare il terreno sotto i piedi (non eri più lì ad alimentare il suo ego) e si sia sentito in dovere di fare qualcosa per riconquistarti. Appena le cose sono tornate alla normalità, la vostra normalità, lui è tornato quello di prima.
Lui non farà mai il passo che vuoi. Non ti dirà mai che la vostra storia è finita perché a lui sta bene così. Nel corso degli anni sei sempre stata tu quella che gli andava incontro, non puoi aspettarti che ora lo faccia lui...


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Un momento, praticamente mi stai dicendo che tu non hai mai avuto fiducia in lui. Lui era figo e dannato, faceva il piacione con tutte e tu gli sei andata dietro finché non ha ceduto.
> Se è così non mi stupisce il fatto che lui te ne abbia fatte passare tante. Per lui sei sempre stata lì. Sei sempre stata la donna che qualsiasi cosa facesse, era sempre al suo fianco. È chiaro che alla lunga anche lui s'è innamorato di te. S'è innamorato di come lo facevi sentire con se stesso. Ma il vostro non è mai stato un rapporto alla pari. È anche ovvio che, quando l'hai lasciato, lui si sia sentito franare il terreno sotto i piedi (non eri più lì ad alimentare il suo ego) e si sia sentito in dovere di fare qualcosa per riconquistarti. Appena le cose sono tornate alla normalità, la vostra normalità, lui è tornato quello di prima.
> Lui non farà mai il passo che vuoi. Non ti dirà mai che la vostra storia è finita perché a lui sta bene così. Nel corso degli anni sei sempre stata tu quella che gli andava incontro, non puoi aspettarti che ora lo faccia lui...


Ma io però mi chiedi cazzo perché?Come fa ad andarti bene una storia se magari senti di non provare più niente !?Io non sono così , ogni volta che in una relazione sentivo che il mio sentimenti si trasformava in irritabilità, o in noia , o in abitudine viaaaaaaa, chiudevo la porta e andavo ! Perché che senso ha portare avanti una storia se non provo più quello che provavo prima ??Che vita faccio vivere sia a me che alla persona che mi sta accanto! Purtroppo viviamo in un mondo di convenienza, ormai quando si fa qualcosa si få chiedendoci se ci conviene o no!bho !M'incazzo proprio quando penso a ste cose , perché ormai il mondo è tutto al contrario!


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti dirò...
> Ho lo stesso problema con mia moglie...
> E la sai qual è la fregatura..?
> Che ho trovato un sacco di donne che invece si sono ingelosite di me...
> ...


 Da quanto stai con tua moglie ??Ma lei è sempre stata così ?Non gelosa?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma io però mi chiedi cazzo perché?Come fa ad andarti bene una storia se magari senti di non provare più niente !?Io non sono così , ogni volta che in una relazione sentivo che il mio sentimenti si trasformava in irritabilità, o in noia , o in abitudine viaaaaaaa, chiudevo la porta e andavo ! Perché che senso ha portare avanti una storia se non provo più quello che provavo prima ??Che vita faccio vivere sia a me che alla persona che mi sta accanto! Purtroppo viviamo in un mondo di convenienza, ormai quando si fa qualcosa si få chiedendoci se ci conviene o no!bho !M'incazzo proprio quando penso a ste cose , perché ormai il mondo è tutto al contrario!


A me invece viene da chiederti un'altra cosa. 
Hai 26 anni, state insieme da 9 e convivete da 8, vuol dire che stai con lui da quando avevi 17 anni...

Come fai a dire di aver avuto (tante) altre storie importanti prima di lui? Si possono catalogare come importanti le storie avute in adolescenza?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che ne so io?sembrava così.


Ho pensato la STESSA cosa.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Da quanto stai con tua moglie ??Ma lei è sempre stata così ?Non gelosa?


Mai! Sai qual è il casino, secondo me? Ci si da troppo per scontati... Sempre tutti innamorati a scriver poesie di giorno, e a far sesso di notte...

Delle pappamolle, ecco!

E allora ti danno per scontato, capisci?

Hai fatto il tuo meglio, e il risultato?

Ah.. Eccolo, quel balocco li.. Tanto lo so che non mi scappa!

Questo dico

Fa cosi anche a te?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Uno non può mancare un paio di mesi che si perde perle come questa! [emoji16]


Auè Juan, tuttappòst ?


----------



## Falcor (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahahaha,ma no!Non puoi farmi fallire il test per il peperoncino!Dai quello è soggettivo !Nella mia famiglia il peperoncino era una cosa che non mancava mai!


Dai puoi ancora recuperare. Resta che devo provare questa pasta e patate. Dimmi per dove devo prendere i biglietti del treno 



ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma poi dove lo trovo un uomo per farlo ingelosire ??


Possiamo far così, io vengo per la pasta e patate e poi organizziamo la solita sceneggiata con lui che entra in casa e tu urli "cielo, mio marito" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Auè Juan, tuttappòst ?


Tutto alla grande direi. [emoji16] 
Grandi cambiamenti sul lavoro, nuove passioni, nuovi impegni e vecchi amici.
Grandi novità anche dal lato sentimentale. La vita va avanti, insomma. Le ferite si rimarginano, le cicatrici rimangono ed, a volte, prudono ancora. Ma posso finalmente dire che sono felice. 

A te come procede?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Tutto alla grande direi. [emoji16]
> Grandi cambiamenti sul lavoro, nuove passioni, nuovi impegni e vecchi amici.
> Grandi novità anche dal lato sentimentale. La vita va avanti, insomma. Le ferite si rimarginano, le cicatrici rimangono ed, a volte, prudono ancora. Ma posso finalmente dire che sono felice.
> 
> A te come procede?


Procede tra alti e bassi, per fortuna non con le asperità di un tempo.
Felice di leggerti felice. :up:


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> E una cosa che ho già fatto!Sederci, e dirle tutto quello che mi assilla !Ma non è facile se uno ti dice:" Ma no , amore guarda che non e come pensi tu !Si e vero che ultimamente ti trascuro e ti chiedo scusa ! ".Si e vero che ti trascuro e ti chiedo scusa !!! Lui viene gia prevenuto, con ti chiedo scusa !E sai quante volte le ho detto che delle sue scuse non me ne faccio niente ,che voglio i fatti ,che voglio dimostrazioni ! Dura uno o due giorni , e dal terzo giorno tutto e già come prima ! Ho pensato tante ,ma tante volte a lasciarlo, e Settembre scorso ci ho anche provato a lasciarlo ,siamo stati separati e senza sentirci per 10 giorni ,ma poi lui è tornato chiedendo se potevamo parlare ! Portandomi in un posto dove ci fu il nostro primo appuntamento è mi ha detto che voleva che ricominciassimo tutto da la, da dove tutto era iniziato! E così ho alloccatto!!
> :-/


se ti pago una birra, riesci a scrivere con più calma? 

ora dimmi se ho capito.    tu provi ad allontanarti,ma se lui gioca la carta cuoriciosa, tu ci caschi con tutto il corpo, compreso il tacco 12.

quindi è un problema di testa?


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Tutto alla grande direi. [emoji16]
> Grandi cambiamenti sul lavoro, nuove passioni, nuovi impegni e vecchi amici.
> Grandi novità anche dal lato sentimentale. La vita va avanti, insomma. Le ferite si rimarginano, le cicatrici rimangono ed, a volte, prudono ancora. Ma posso finalmente dire che sono felice.
> 
> A te come procede?


Ciao!!!

sono contenta di leggerti così:up:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!!
> 
> sono contenta di leggerti così:up:


Ciao Ipa! Come va? [emoji4]


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Procede tra alti e bassi, per fortuna non con le asperità di un tempo.
> Felice di leggerti felice. :up:





Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> A me invece viene da chiederti un'altra cosa.
> Hai 26 anni, state insieme da 9 e convivete da 8, vuol dire che stai con lui da quando avevi 17 anni...
> 
> Come fai a dire di aver avuto (tante) altre storie importanti prima di lui? Si possono catalogare come importanti le storie avute in adolescenza?


 Dai 13 anni hai  hai 16 sono stata con un ragazzo eravamo praticamente fidanzati in casa , poi va bhe per motivi di droga e cazzate varie lo mollato ho vissuto un inferno ed ero solo una bambina alla fine , lui aveva 4 anni in più di me ,poi sono stata dai quasi 17 per un anno cn un altro ragazzo ,che poi ho lasciato per il mio attuale ragazzo ! Dobbiamo fare 9 anni quest anno con il mio ragazzo attuale , siano andati a convivere più o meno subito dopo qualche mese che stavamo insieme!!


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Dai 13 anni hai  hai 16 sono stata con un ragazzo eravamo praticamente fidanzati in casa , poi va bhe per motivi di droga e cazzate varie lo mollato ho vissuto un inferno ed ero solo una bambina alla fine , lui aveva 4 anni in più di me ,poi sono stata dai quasi 17 per un anno cn un altro ragazzo ,che poi ho lasciato per il mio attuale ragazzo ! Dobbiamo fare 9 anni quest anno con il mio ragazzo attuale , siano andati a convivere più o meno subito dopo qualche mese che stavamo insieme!!


certo che sei una che brucia le tappe.

solo un appunto qui un 32enne è vietato chiamarlo ragazzo


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che sei una che brucia le tappe.
> 
> solo un appunto qui un 32enne è vietato chiamarlo ragazzo


Si ma, non è che i 32enni si offendono se li chiamate ragazzi! [emoji28]


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ti pago una birra, riesci a scrivere con più calma?
> 
> ora dimmi se ho capito.    tu provi ad allontanarti,ma se lui gioca la carta cuoriciosa, tu ci caschi con tutto il corpo, compreso il tacco 12.
> 
> quindi è un problema di testa?


Scusa hai ragione ,ma scrivo velocemente perché vado in pausa sigaretta e cerco di fumare e scrivere tutto nello stesso tempo! Si bravissimo e proprio così !ho provato tante volte ad allontanarmi!


----------



## Nicka (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si ma, non è che i 32enni si offendono se li chiamate ragazzi! [emoji28]


Vabbe, tu sei un ragazzino!!!


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dai puoi ancora recuperare. Resta che devo provare questa pasta e patate. Dimmi per dove devo prendere i biglietti del treno
> 
> 
> 
> Possiamo far così, io vengo per la pasta e patate e poi organizziamo la solita sceneggiata con lui che entra in casa e tu urli "cielo, mio marito" :rotfl::rotfl:


 Ahahahah ,pasta e patate con sto caldo !!vuoi rischiare cosi  ??ma sto test della pasta e patate ??e un passaggio obbligatorio per rimanere in questo forum ?Sei proprio preso da pasta e patate eh


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Scusa hai ragione ,ma scrivo velocemente perché vado in pausa sigaretta e cerco di fumare e scrivere tutto nello stesso tempo! Si bravissimo e proprio così !ho provato tante volte ad allontanarmi!


Ma poi scrivo cosi male :-( :-(?


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si ma, non è che i 32enni si offendono se li chiamate ragazzi! [emoji28]


invece dovrebbero offendersi.


----------



## Nicka (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma poi scrivo cosi male :-( :-(?


Abbastanza di merda...ma vabbe...


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma poi scrivo cosi male :-( :-(?


sì scrivi male.   ma non male perchè non sai l'italiano, ma male perchè scrivi di getto e non rileggi prima di cliccare su invio, quindi a volte ci si perde.   tipo quando ti riferisci al tuo lui e scrive "dirLE" invece che "dirGLI"

credo che il tuo sia in effetti un problema di volizione.


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao Ipa! Come va? [emoji4]


Vago qui e là, ondivaga...punto alla luna, che male che va ho camminato in mezzo alle stelle

mi godo il panorama in questo periodo! 

e mi sembra che anche tu stai facendo una cosa del genere ..sei ancora tanto tecnico?


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> A me invece viene da chiederti un'altra cosa.
> Hai 26 anni, state insieme da 9 e convivete da 8, vuol dire che stai con lui da quando avevi 17 anni...
> 
> Come fai a dire di aver avuto (tante) altre storie importanti prima di lui? Si possono catalogare come importanti le storie avute in adolescenza?


 Cmq due storie importanti lo anche scritto nel post , diciamo forse che quella più importante e stata tra le due e stata la prima dai 13 hai 16 e stato il mio primo ragazzo !a suo modo anche se molto piccola e stata importante per me , ho perso la mia verginità con lui , e l altra era importante ma in un altro modo !Penso che ogni storia a suo modo ed età rimane pur sempre importante , l'importanza non lo vedi dalla durata o dagli anni ma dalle emozioni che ti dà, e da quello che ti lascia dentro ! che poi sia un giorno un mese o un anno o 20 cosa cambia ???Ce gente che sta insieme da 30 anni e gli senti parlare come se stassero con il loro peggior nemico !Ecco io non voglio avere una storia cosi e non voglio diventare cosi !


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> invece dovrebbero offendersi.


A volte preferisco essere chiamato ragazzo ma essere trattato da uomo e non viceversa [emoji6] 


Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe, tu sei un ragazzino!!!


Vuoi sposarmi? [emoji183]


----------



## Nicka (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Vuoi sposarmi? [emoji183]


Vado a preparare le partecipazioni!


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> A volte preferisco essere chiamato ragazzo ma essere trattato da uomo e non viceversa [emoji6]
> 
> Vuoi sposarmi? [emoji183]


il problema è che invece quando ti chiamano ragazzo, tendono anche a trattarti come tale.  e passati i 30, non è cosa.


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Cmq due storie importanti lo anche scritto nel post , diciamo forse che quella più importante e stata tra le due e stata la prima dai 13 hai 16 e stato il mio primo ragazzo !a suo modo anche se molto piccola e stata importante per me , ho perso la mia verginità con lui , e l altra era importante ma in un altro modo !Penso che ogni storia a suo modo ed età rimane pur sempre importante , l'importanza non lo vedi dalla durata o dagli anni ma dalle emozioni che ti dà, e da quello che ti lascia dentro ! che poi sia un giorno un mese o un anno o 20 *cosa cambia *???Ce gente che sta insieme da 30 anni e gli senti parlare come se stassero con il loro peggior nemico !Ecco io non voglio avere una storia cosi e non voglio diventare cosi !


Cambiano un sacco di cose. Che il tempo scrive dentro. Dimenticarsi della sua esistenza e credere che non faccia differenza è un autoinganno. Per la verità 

E che storia vuoi?
Come vorresti diventare?

(concordo con chi ti dice che scrivi tutto insieme...mi fai venire in mente il mio gatto quando vomita boli di pelo e crocchette )

Benvenuta.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì scrivi male.   ma non male perchè non sai l'italiano, ma male perchè scrivi di getto e non rileggi prima di cliccare su invio, quindi a volte ci si perde.   tipo quando ti riferisci al tuo lui e scrive "dirLE" invece che "dirGLI"
> 
> credo che il tuo sia in effetti un problema di volizione.


 diciamo anche che la mia tastiera non mi aiuta neanche molto , tasti microscopici e tastiera che corregge in automatico , quindi a volte io penso di aver scritto una parola che lui corregge a suo modo in automatico e non mi soffermò a leggere !Oppure scrivo una parola ed invece di premere la lettera che devo premo quella affianco !!Tasti troppo piccoli !!!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è che invece quando ti chiamano ragazzo, tendono anche a trattarti come tale.  e passati i 30, non è cosa.


Che male ci vedi, scusa..?..
Disagia?

Io quando parlo con 20enni mi danno spesso del tu, e mi piace molto...


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> diciamo anche che la mia tastiera non mi aiuta neanche molto , tasti microscopici e tastiera che corregge in automatico , quindi a volte io penso di aver scritto una parola che lui corregge a suo modo in automatico e non mi soffermò a leggere !Oppure scrivo una parola ed invece di premere la lettera che devo premo quella affianco !!Tasti troppo piccoli !!!


cambia telefono.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cambiano un sacco di cose. Che il tempo scrive dentro. Dimenticarsi della sua esistenza e credere che non faccia differenza è un autoinganno. Per la verità
> 
> E che storia vuoi?
> Come vorresti diventare?
> ...


Ahaha avete ragione  scrivo in modo molto confusionario, perché diciamo che io già di mio parlo a macchinetta, poi scrivo con foga e velocemente, nel frattempo che scrivo una cosa io già ne sto pensando un altra e finisce che alla fine scrivo tutto quello che in quel momento mi passa per la mente e tutto insieme e succede che non si capisce una cedda !!! perdono :-/!!!!


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Cmq due storie importanti lo anche scritto nel post , diciamo forse che quella più importante e stata tra le due e stata la prima dai 13 hai 16 e stato il mio primo ragazzo !a suo modo anche se molto piccola e stata importante per me , ho perso la mia verginità con lui , e l altra era importante ma in un altro modo !Penso che ogni storia a suo modo ed età rimane pur sempre importante , l'importanza non lo vedi dalla durata o dagli anni ma dalle emozioni che ti dà, e da quello che ti lascia dentro ! che poi sia un giorno un mese o un anno o 20 cosa cambia ???Ce gente che sta insieme da 30 anni e gli senti parlare come se stassero con il loro peggior nemico !Ecco io non voglio avere una storia cosi e non voglio diventare cosi !


Facendo ordine: cosa vuoi? 

- Che il tuo lui torni il rocco siffredi del passato?
- Capire se ti cornifica?
- Avere una nuova storia tutta pisello e batticuore?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahaha avete ragione  scrivo in modo molto confusionario, perché diciamo che io già di mio parlo a macchinetta, poi scrivo con foga e velocemente, nel frattempo che scrivo una cosa io già ne sto pensando un altra e finisce che alla fine scrivo tutto quello che in quel momento mi passa per la mente e tutto insieme e succede che non si capisce una cedda !!! perdono :-/!!!!


... E fumi anche parecchio, se scrivi quando fai la pausa sigaretta.. Pacchettino al giorno?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vago qui e là, ondivaga...punto alla luna, che male che va ho camminato in mezzo alle stelle
> 
> mi godo il panorama in questo periodo!
> 
> e mi sembra che anche tu stai facendo una cosa del genere ..sei ancora tanto tecnico?


Sono sempre io. [emoji12] 
Adesso molto più consapevole, di ciò che sono e di ciò che voglio. [emoji4]


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahaha avete ragione  scrivo in modo molto confusionario, perché diciamo che io già di mio parlo a macchinetta, poi scrivo con foga e velocemente, nel frattempo che scrivo una cosa io già ne sto pensando un altra e finisce che alla fine scrivo tutto quello che in quel momento mi passa per la mente e tutto insieme e succede che non si capisce una cedda !!! perdono :-/!!!!



Ma no perdono...e di cosa poi?

di essere come sei? Ci mancherebbe. 

Però mi sembra significativo...inizia a rallentare 

Che se mentre fai una cosa, ne pensi già un'altra ti perdi quello che sta succedendo. 

Poi il tuo tipo ti porta nel luogo del primo appuntamento e anzichè ascoltare dentro di te come ti senti, la mente prende la via dei ricordi e ti perdi. 

E finisci per arrabattarti fra passato e presente. 

Fare un bel respiro?  

E ti richiedo....

Che storia vuoi?
Come vorresti essere?


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Sono sempre io. [emoji12]
> *Adesso molto più consapevole, di ciò che sono e di ciò che voglio*. [emoji4]


...e digli niente 

..quindi ti stai riconoscendo...:up:


----------



## Falcor (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si ma, non è che i 32enni si offendono se li chiamate ragazzi! [emoji28]


Quoto, io ne ho 36 ma mi sento un ragazzino, frequento tutta gente molto più giovane e se faccio la barba mi danno massimo 26-27 anni 



ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahahahah ,pasta e patate con sto caldo !!vuoi rischiare cosi  ??ma sto test della pasta e patate ??e un passaggio obbligatorio per rimanere in questo forum ?*Sei proprio preso da pasta e patate* eh


Non fa mai troppo caldo per pasta e patate, non essere blasfema 

Riguardo il neretto, la patata è la patata 

Comunque si, se non provo come la fai sarai bannata entro tre mesi.


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quoto, io ne ho 36 ma mi sento un ragazzino, frequento tutta gente molto più giovane e se faccio la barba mi danno massimo 26-27 anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...cos'è che provi tu? :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahaha avete ragione  scrivo in modo molto confusionario, perché diciamo che io già di mio parlo a macchinetta, poi scrivo con foga e velocemente, nel frattempo che scrivo una cosa io già ne sto pensando un altra e finisce che alla fine scrivo tutto quello che in quel momento mi passa per la mente e tutto insieme e succede che non si capisce una cedda !!! perdono :-/!!!!


La storia che vorrei e una storia dove ce complicità ed impegno a non fare mai morire il rapporto , a non farlo diventare un abitudine o una cosa monotona , vorrei che non ostante i problemi di tutta questa vita la persona con cui sto fosse il mio punto di riferimento , la mia ancora di salvezza , dove se ce qualche problema lo si affronta in due , dove se ce una lacrima ci sia dopo un sorriso essere per entrambi un punto di felicità! Voglio arrivare a casa e dire finalmente!ridere e scherzare essere complici ,amici , amanti ,e fidanzati !Non e che voglio la famiglia del mulino bianco ,ma voglio la serenità e la complicità! Voglio quell'uomo che mi faccia sentire e protetta e sicura ,che mi dia sicurezza! Quel tipo di rapporto di cui essere orgogliosi di avere la persona che si ha affianco ! Ho paura invece di avere tutto il contrario di quello che cerco!Di avere un uomo come mio padre, dove la stima non esiste , e le dimostrazioni non sono necessarie e il dialogo non è indispensabile !Non voglio svegliarmi a 40 anni e dire ma chi ho affianco!


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> La storia che vorrei e una storia dove ce complicità ed impegno a non fare mai morire il rapporto , a non farlo diventare un abitudine o una cosa monotona , vorrei che non ostante i problemi di tutta questa vita la persona con cui sto fosse il mio punto di riferimento , la mia ancora di salvezza , dove se ce qualche problema lo si affronta in due , dove se ce una lacrima ci sia dopo un sorriso essere per entrambi un punto di felicità! Voglio arrivare a casa e dire finalmente!ridere e scherzare essere complici ,amici , amanti ,e fidanzati !Non e che voglio la famiglia del mulino bianco ,ma voglio la serenità e la complicità! Voglio quell'uomo che mi faccia sentire e protetta e sicura ,che mi dia sicurezza! Quel tipo di rapporto di cui essere orgogliosi di avere la persona che si ha affianco ! Ho paura invece di avere tutto il contrario di quello che cerco!Di avere un uomo come mio padre, dove la stima non esiste , e le dimostrazioni non sono necessarie e il dialogo non è indispensabile !Non voglio svegliarmi a 40 anni e dire ma chi ho affianco!


E in tutto questo...tu? Come vorresti essere?


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quoto, io ne ho 36 ma mi sento un ragazzino, frequento tutta gente molto più giovane e se faccio la barba mi danno massimo 26-27 anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bannata :-/addirittura...... Ma poi vuoi assaggiare la pasta e patate di un acidona ???Ahahahah!!!Non mi dimentico eh


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> La storia che vorrei e una storia dove ce complicità ed impegno a non fare mai morire il rapporto , a non farlo diventare un abitudine o una cosa monotona , vorrei che non ostante i problemi di tutta questa vita la persona con cui sto fosse il mio punto di riferimento , la mia ancora di salvezza , dove se ce qualche problema lo si affronta in due , dove se ce una lacrima ci sia dopo un sorriso essere per entrambi un punto di felicità! Voglio arrivare a casa e dire finalmente!ridere e scherzare essere complici ,amici , amanti ,e fidanzati !Non e che voglio la famiglia del mulino bianco ,ma voglio la serenità e la complicità! Voglio quell'uomo che mi faccia sentire e protetta e sicura ,che mi dia sicurezza! Quel tipo di rapporto di cui essere orgogliosi di avere la persona che si ha affianco ! Ho paura invece di avere tutto il contrario di quello che cerco!Di avere un uomo come mio padre, dove la stima non esiste , e le dimostrazioni non sono necessarie e il dialogo non è indispensabile !Non voglio svegliarmi a 40 anni e dire ma chi ho affianco!


ipazia non fare la gnorri e dichiara la tua sofferenza a leggere queste righe senza spazi e pause meditative


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E in tutto questo...tu? Come vorresti essere?


Alé ascolta questa donna. Leggi con attenzione tutto quello che ti scriverà e poi, quando vai finito, rileggilo da capo. 

Credimi, sa il fatto suo [emoji6]


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> La storia che vorrei e una storia dove ce complicità ed impegno a non fare mai morire il rapporto , a non farlo diventare un abitudine o una cosa monotona , vorrei che non ostante i problemi di tutta questa vita la persona con cui sto fosse il mio punto di riferimento , la mia ancora di salvezza , dove se ce qualche problema lo si affronta in due , dove se ce una lacrima ci sia dopo un sorriso essere per entrambi un punto di felicità! Voglio arrivare a casa e dire finalmente!ridere e scherzare essere complici ,amici , amanti ,e fidanzati !Non e che voglio la famiglia del mulino bianco ,ma voglio la serenità e la complicità! Voglio quell'uomo che mi faccia sentire e protetta e sicura ,che mi dia sicurezza! Quel tipo di rapporto di cui essere orgogliosi di avere la persona che si ha affianco ! Ho paura invece di avere tutto il contrario di quello che cerco!Di avere un uomo come mio padre, dove la stima non esiste , e le dimostrazioni non sono necessarie e il dialogo non è indispensabile !Non voglio svegliarmi a 40 anni e dire ma chi ho affianco!


Il segreto per aver questo lo hai scritto nella ultima riga.. 

Basta restare addormentati a riposare dolcemente... Direi fin verso gli 80 anni...


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ipazia non fare la gnorri e dichiara la tua sofferenza a leggere queste righe senza spazi e pause meditative



eh...gliel'ho detto che mi fa venire in mente il mio micio quando sputa fuori boli di pelo e crocchette!

ma mi sa che in questo momento non riesce proprio a farne a meno...

io intanto alleno il dolore :carneval:


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E in tutto questo...tu? Come vorresti essere?


Vorrei essere felice !cosa che ultimamente non mi sento !E vorrei ritrovarmi !Ritrovarmi ,perché ultimamente non mi sento più la persona che ero una volta !Adesso ho sempre un muso che mi tocca per terra !ed una volta non ero cosi!


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Alé ascolta questa donna. Leggi con attenzione tutto quello che ti scriverà e poi, quando vai finito, rileggilo da capo.
> 
> Credimi, sa il fatto suo [emoji6]


...grazie juan...

sei elegante 
(mi ricordo quando mi avevi detto che vedevo il mondo disney...:rotfl

...l'uomo con cui mi vedo, mi ha detto una cosa simile dicendomi "sei una rompicoglioni. Però quando rompi i coglioni lo fai bene...anche" :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> La storia che vorrei e una storia dove ce complicità ed impegno a non fare mai morire il rapporto , a non farlo diventare un abitudine o una cosa monotona , vorrei che non ostante i problemi di tutta questa vita la persona con cui sto fosse il mio punto di riferimento , la mia ancora di salvezza , dove se ce qualche problema lo si affronta in due , dove se ce una lacrima ci sia dopo un sorriso essere per entrambi un punto di felicità! Voglio arrivare a casa e dire finalmente!ridere e scherzare essere complici ,amici , amanti ,e fidanzati !Non e che voglio la famiglia del mulino bianco ,ma voglio la serenità e la complicità! Voglio quell'uomo che mi faccia sentire e protetta e sicura ,che mi dia sicurezza! Quel tipo di rapporto di cui essere orgogliosi di avere la persona che si ha affianco ! Ho paura invece di avere tutto il contrario di quello che cerco!Di avere un uomo come mio padre, dove la stima non esiste , e le dimostrazioni non sono necessarie e il dialogo non è indispensabile !Non voglio svegliarmi a 40 anni e dire ma chi ho affianco!


insomma stai messa così

[video=youtube;TK5dO_Py-7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK5dO_Py-7M[/video]

ma vorresti essere messa così

[video=youtube;6LzizKEnr-0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LzizKEnr-0[/video]


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ipazia non fare la gnorri e dichiara la tua sofferenza a leggere queste righe senza spazi e pause meditative


Sei molto simpatica !!


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Vorrei essere felice !cosa che ultimamente non mi sento !E vorrei ritrovarmi !Ritrovarmi ,perché ultimamente non mi sento più la persona che ero una volta !Adesso ho sempre un muso che mi tocca per terra !ed una volta non ero cosi!


Felice? Cosa significa felice? 

E come eri una volta? 

Sai che vedo una qualche contraddizione in quello che scrivi? 

Da un lato parli di lui, affermi che ti manca lui come era e quindi dirigi il tuo sguardo su di lui...ma poi scrivi anche che vorresti ritrovarti, che ti manchi in un qualche modo, che vorresti ritrovare quella che eri.

Non è possibile tenere lo sguardo contemporaneamente in due direzioni diverse. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma stai messa così
> 
> [video=youtube;TK5dO_Py-7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK5dO_Py-7M[/video]
> 
> ...



Ahahahah ! Adesso non posso ascoltare !Appena arrivo a casa sicuramente le ascoltero!


----------



## danny (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Vorrei essere felice !cosa che ultimamente non mi sento !E vorrei ritrovarmi !Ritrovarmi ,perché ultimamente non mi sento più la persona che ero una volta !Adesso ho sempre un muso che mi tocca per terra !ed una volta non ero cosi!



Le storie prima o poi finiscono.
Lo sai già, ne hai avuto prova.
Anche questa, te ne stai rendendo conto, forse è finita.
Forse ha già dato il meglio.
Ma tu questo non vuoi accettarlo, stai rimpiangendo ciò che è stato e non ci sarà probabilmente più.
Sei ancora giovane per trovare qualcuno che ti possa dare le emozioni che cerchi.
La risposta  te la sei già data.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Felice? Cosa significa felice?
> 
> E come eri una volta?
> 
> ...


Sono cambiata in automatico ! Cambiando lui nei miei confronti e sentirlo distaccato da me mi ha reso triste , sempre con il muso e molte volte scorbutica e acida !Mi viene un mezzo sorriso quando guardo indietro, ma è un mezzo sorriso più con la nostalgia !Non mi piace come sono adesso , però penso sia normale se lo stato d'animo non è dei migliori ! Che situazione ! Vorrei che qualcuno decidesse per me ! :-/  Devo chiarirmi sicuramente le idee, e riordinare tutta la mia vita! 
Fare i pro e i contro ! 
Parlare con lu per l'ennesima volta e capire dentro i suoi occhi se ce ancora qualcosa di salvabile ! Senza le solite scuse e giustificazioni!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...grazie juan...
> 
> sei elegante
> (mi ricordo quando mi avevi detto che vedevo il mondo disney...:rotfl
> ...


È che non ti avevo capita per niente... Ci metto un po' ma alla fine penso di prenderci quasi sempre [emoji16]


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Sei molto simpatica !!


uno spasso!


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Sono cambiata in automatico ! Cambiando lui nei miei confronti e sentirlo distaccato da me mi ha reso triste , sempre con il muso e molte volte scorbutica e acida !Mi viene un mezzo sorriso quando guardo indietro, ma è un mezzo sorriso più con la nostalgia !Non mi piace come sono adesso , però penso sia normale se lo stato d'animo non è dei migliori ! Che situazione ! Vorrei che qualcuno decidesse per me ! :-/  Devo chiarirmi sicuramente le idee, e riordinare tutta la mia vita!
> Fare i pro e i contro !
> Parlare con lu per l'ennesima volta e capire dentro i suoi occhi se ce ancora qualcosa di salvabile ! Senza le solite scuse e giustificazioni!


"vorrei che qualcuno decidesse per me" non esiste.    non è che sei innamorata di un'idea e non di un uomo?

e ora che stai vedendo l'uomo e non l'idea, sei entrata in crisi?


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> È che non ti avevo capita per niente... Ci metto un po' ma alla fine penso di prenderci quasi sempre [emoji16]


ero in una fase romantica ...

(e te sei tecnico ...da A a B..e non si può, proprio no, passare prima da C o da Z, se il percorso non è esattamente quello!!:carneval

se prenderci significa che nonostante i giri roboanti ti sei preso cose utili per te, è una figata!!...ed in effetti ti leggo bello sciolto...anche la cannuccia...bravo bravo!!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> uno spasso!


Non ti sottovalutare.
La freddura della ruga è ancora al top!


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Sono cambiata in automatico ! Cambiando lui nei miei confronti e sentirlo distaccato da me mi ha reso triste , sempre con il muso e molte volte scorbutica e acida !Mi viene un mezzo sorriso quando guardo indietro, ma è un mezzo sorriso più con la nostalgia !Non mi piace come sono adesso , però penso sia normale se lo stato d'animo non è dei migliori ! Che situazione ! Vorrei che qualcuno decidesse per me ! :-/  Devo chiarirmi sicuramente le idee, e riordinare tutta la mia vita!
> Fare i pro e i contro !
> Parlare con lu per l'ennesima volta e capire dentro i suoi occhi se ce ancora qualcosa di salvabile ! Senza le solite scuse e giustificazioni!


Senti, lascia perdere il capire dentro i suoi occhi...mica ti vorrai mettere a fare la divinazione della pupilla vero? 

E magari invece di parlare. Inizia ad ascoltare. 

Te stessa. 
E lui. 

Se lui non ti parla di sè, non è nel suo sguardo che trovi quello che non dice. 
E forse non lo dice perchè neanche lo sa. Quindi non sa semplicemente cosa dire. 

Sicuramente se parli a macchinetta come scrivi, diventa complesso interloquire...specialmente se si tratta di condividere emozioni. 

Le emozioni hanno bisogno di tempo e silenzio. E calma. 

E forse, anzichè partire da lui come stai facendo, dovresti partire da te. 

Che se le tue emozioni dipendono dalle sue, il finale della storia che *non* vorresti, lo stai scrivendo tu con le tue stesse mani. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> La storia che vorrei e una storia dove ce complicità ed impegno a non fare mai morire il rapporto , a non farlo diventare un abitudine o una cosa monotona , vorrei che non ostante i problemi di tutta questa vita la persona con cui sto fosse il mio punto di riferimento , la mia ancora di salvezza , dove se ce qualche problema lo si affronta in due , dove se ce una lacrima ci sia dopo un sorriso essere per entrambi un punto di felicità! Voglio arrivare a casa e dire finalmente!ridere e scherzare essere complici ,amici , amanti ,e fidanzati !Non e che voglio la famiglia del mulino bianco ,ma voglio la serenità e la complicità! Voglio quell'uomo che mi faccia sentire e protetta e sicura ,che mi dia sicurezza! Quel tipo di rapporto di cui essere orgogliosi di avere la persona che si ha affianco ! Ho paura invece di avere tutto il contrario di quello che cerco!Di avere un uomo come mio padre, dove la stima non esiste , e le dimostrazioni non sono necessarie e il dialogo non è indispensabile !Non voglio svegliarmi a 40 anni e dire ma chi ho affianco!



Mi pare di capire tu abbia già deciso che non c'è spazio per l'attuale uomo...quindi riformulo la domanda:
Vuoi uscire dalla storia perchè pensi di trovare di meglio?


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> "vorrei che qualcuno decidesse per me" non esiste.    non è che sei innamorata di un'idea e non di un uomo?
> 
> e ora che stai vedendo l'uomo e non l'idea, sei entrata in crisi?


Penso che per la persona che è sempre stata (Piacione ,farfallone ecc ecc...) l'idea l'avrei abbandonata già da un po !
Se fossi stata innamorata del mio prototipo di idea e non dell'uomo in se  dopo qualche anno avrei lasciato perdere o lui! Non è un idea ,la mia è più una speranza che lui possa essere la persona che era prima !Ma chi di speranza vive disperato muore! Io sono la deficente delle mille possibilità! Non basta che sbatto 10 volte , cmq io la possibilità te la do! 
Fino a quando sento che a cambiare è il mio sentimento! A quel punto la conclusione e ovvia !
Io non sento più niente io ti lascio !


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Senti, lascia perdere il capire dentro i suoi occhi...mica ti vorrai mettere a fare la divinazione della pupilla vero?
> 
> E magari invece di parlare. Inizia ad ascoltare.
> 
> ...


Infatti in questo momento ho solo confusione !Tanta confusione ! Faccio confusione con le parole figurati i miei sentimenti come sono messi !:-( :-(


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Penso che per la persona che è sempre stata (Piacione ,farfallone ecc ecc...) l'idea l'avrei abbandonata già da un po !
> Se fossi stata innamorata del mio prototipo di idea e non dell'uomo in se  dopo qualche anno avrei lasciato perdere o lui! Non è un idea ,la mia è più una speranza che lui possa essere la persona che era prima !Ma chi di speranza vive disperato muore! Io sono la deficente delle mille possibilità! Non basta che sbatto 10 volte , cmq io la possibilità te la do!
> Fino a quando sento che a cambiare è il mio sentimento! A quel punto la conclusione e ovvia !
> Io non sento più niente io ti lascio !


da 23 a 32 anni si evolve parecchio un uomo.     se pretendi di ritrovare quello che era a 23 anni, lascia perdere.

o ti cerchi un altro 23enne, ma sappi che prima o poi anche lui cambierà.

pure tu tra 4-5 anni ti scoprirai diversa da adesso.   sotto tanti punti di vista.


forse per te è ancora presto per accettare che una relazione di lunga durata non si può nutrire solo di sesso e sentimento strapazzacuore.

se fossi al posto del tuo uomo, sarei talmente irritato da questo tuo modo di fare che chiuderei io.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi pare di capire tu abbia già deciso che non c'è spazio per l'attuale uomo...quindi riformulo la domanda:
> Vuoi uscire dalla storia perchè pensi di trovare di meglio?


Mi viene da pensare che io merito di meglio ! Non che possa trovare di meglio !! Alla fine sai quello che lasci , ma non quello che trovi!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Mi viene da pensare che io merito di meglio ! Non che possa trovare di meglio !! Alla fine sai quello che lasci , ma non quello che trovi!


Quando me lo dicevano le ragazze che mi rifiutavano, che meritavo di meglio, mi sembrava un po una presa di culo...

Non è che stai facendo lo stesso con te stessa, rifiutandoti nei tuoi limiti?...


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Infatti in questo momento ho solo confusione !Tanta confusione ! Faccio confusione con le parole figurati i miei sentimenti come sono messi !:-( :-(


Sai...io non credo sia questione di sentimenti. 

I sentimenti sono nomi che si danno alle emozioni. Convenzioni linguistiche sociali per intendersi. 
Ma è quello che si mette dentro nel contenitore a fare la differenza. 

ti richiedo....

cosa è la felicità per te? Per esempio...

Se non ci si intende, innanzitutto con se stessi, su questi significati è pressochè impossibile poi chiedere qualcosa all'altro. 

Che voglio dire, se vieni da me e mi dici "rendimi felice!". 
LA prima cosa che ti chiedo è "cosa vuoi concretamente da me?". 

Felice non significa niente. Se il significato non è condiviso. Con te stessa per poterlo poi tradurre all'altro anche attraverso richieste precise e concrete. 

Non pensi?

E la confusione ci sta. Ma nella confusione la fretta non porta da nessuna parte. 
Tanto che per fare ordine sei partita dall'idea che lui ti tradisca. Come a cercare un nemico esterno (il tradimento) in cui collocare un groviglio di emozioni che non riesci a sciogliere. 

Ma la questione non è DOVE collocare il groviglio. LA questione è il groviglio. Il guardarlo. Il sentirlo. E iniziare lentamente a tirare qualche filo cercando il bandolo. Della matassa. E tu sei sia la matassa sia il bandolo. Non lui.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> da 23 a 32 anni si evolve parecchio un uomo.     se pretendi di ritrovare quello che era a 23 anni, lascia perdere.
> 
> o ti cerchi un altro 23enne, ma sappi che prima o poi anche lui cambierà.
> 
> ...


E che modo avrei ?? Se tu chiuderesti una storia perché la tua donna ti chiede un po più di considerazione e attenzioni , bhe non è il massimo ! 

Attenzione!!!!! Io non sono la ragazzina ventiseienne che e insoddisfatta della sua relazione sessuale ! Possiamo stare anche 6 mesi senza fare sesso ! Va bene ! Ma il mio dubbio sorge dal momento che tu allupato di sesso da quando ti conosco, dall'oggi al domani stai anche due mesi all'asciutto??
Sorge la mia preoccupazione che forse questa sua non voglia di fare sesso si collega al fatto che magari ha un'amante ? Dal momento che io tranquiamente mi sono seduta vicino a te chiedendogli se avesse qualche problema che in quel momento lo preoccupava ! Se era successo qualcosa a lavoro? E lui molto sciolto mi dice che non e successo niente ! Che va tutto bene ! E che il suo unico pensiero e di avere un contratto a tempo indeterminato!! Ma ti pare ??? Quando non aveva lavoro andava tutto bene e adesso che hai il lavoro vuoi essere giustificato con sta cazzata !! Non sono stupida , e conosco il pollo che ho accanto !Non le credo ! Per me lui ha altro che le frulla per la testa !!!


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Mi viene da pensare che io merito di meglio ! Non che possa trovare di meglio !! *Alla fine sai quello che lasci* , ma non quello che trovi!



non mi pare che tu sappia quello che lasci...per la verità...non capisci te stessa e neanche lui...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ero in una fase romantica ...
> 
> (e te sei tecnico ...da A a B..e non si può, proprio no, passare prima da C o da Z, se il percorso non è esattamente quello!!:carneval
> 
> se prenderci significa che nonostante i giri roboanti ti sei preso cose utili per te, è una figata!!...ed in effetti ti leggo bello sciolto...anche la cannuccia...bravo bravo!!


Io ero in una fase di immobilità totale. [emoji29] 

Ci ho messo un bel po' a rimettermi in moto, ma questo tipo di scioltezza ha sempre fatto parte di me, cannucce comprese! [emoji12] 

In effetti, ho preso tanto, spero di aver lasciato almeno metà di quello che ho preso.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai...io non credo sia questione di sentimenti.
> 
> I sentimenti sono nomi che si danno alle emozioni. Convenzioni linguistiche sociali per intendersi.
> Ma è quello che si mette dentro nel contenitore a fare la differenza.
> ...


Sembra facile dare una risposta ad una persona che ti chiede cose e la felicità per te ???
Ma in questo momento mi rendo conto che è davvero difficile capire cose felicità per me ! 
Cavolo!!! È una domanda che nessuno mi ha mai fatto !! Nessuno , e tanto meno il mio lui mi ha mai chiesto cos'è la felicità per me ! 

Penso che sia la soddisfazione ??!! L'essere soddisfatto della propria vita , del proprio essere !  La felicità delle piccole cose ! Non faranno la differenza , ma sicuramente contribuiscono alla felicità! La semplicità e l'essere genuini , l'essere trasparenti nelle emozioni e nel vivere le situazioni ! 
Non riesco a darti una risposta concreta ,perché con questa ultima volta che mi hai richiesto cos'è la " felicità x me " me ne sono andata in panico!


----------



## Falcor (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...cos'è che provi tu? :rotfl::carneval:


Ehm, il tubero cosa hai capito  E guarda altrove che mi vergogno, il tuo sguardo mi spoglia 



ale231990 ha detto:


> Bannata :-/addirittura...... Ma poi vuoi assaggiare la pasta e patate di un acidona ???Ahahahah!!!Non mi dimentico eh


Dalle mie parti, riferendosi al dio del calcio dicevano "Chi ama non dimentica", quindi se non mi dimentichi un pò già mi ami  Basta che sai fare pasta e patate e già andremo daccordo, senza peperoncino ovviamente


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> non mi pare che tu sappia quello che lasci...per la verità...non capisci te stessa e neanche lui...





ale231990 ha detto:


> Sembra facile dare una risposta ad una persona che ti chiede cose e la felicità per te ???
> Ma in questo momento mi rendo conto che è davvero difficile capire cose felicità per me !
> Cavolo!!! È una domanda che nessuno mi ha mai fatto !! Nessuno , e tanto meno il mio lui mi ha mai chiesto cos'è la felicità per me !
> 
> ...


Per voi la felicità che cos'è ??


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Sembra facile dare una risposta ad una persona che ti chiede cose e la felicità per te ???
> Ma in questo momento mi rendo conto che è davvero difficile capire cose felicità per me !
> Cavolo!!! È una domanda che nessuno mi ha mai fatto !! Nessuno , e tanto meno il mio lui mi ha mai chiesto cos'è la felicità per me !
> 
> ...



senza "scadere" nella felicità, e restando più pragmaticamente su un concetto di "serenità" ed "equilibrio"...

se non sai nemmeno collocarlo... ogni passo che farai sarà verso un "nulla" che ignori completamente...

e il panico non farà che aumentare... ne sei conscia??


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> E che modo avrei ?? Se tu chiuderesti una storia perché la tua donna ti chiede un po più di considerazione e attenzioni , bhe non è il massimo !
> 
> Attenzione!!!!! Io non sono la ragazzina ventiseienne che e insoddisfatta della sua relazione sessuale ! Possiamo stare anche 6 mesi senza fare sesso ! Va bene ! Ma il mio dubbio sorge dal momento che tu allupato di sesso da quando ti conosco, dall'oggi al domani stai anche due mesi all'asciutto??
> Sorge la mia preoccupazione che forse questa sua non voglia di fare sesso si collega al fatto che magari ha un'amante ? Dal momento che io tranquiamente mi sono seduta vicino a te chiedendogli se avesse qualche problema che in quel momento lo preoccupava ! Se era successo qualcosa a lavoro? E lui molto sciolto mi dice che non e successo niente ! Che va tutto bene ! E che il suo unico pensiero e di avere un contratto a tempo indeterminato!! Ma ti pare ??? Quando non aveva lavoro andava tutto bene e adesso che hai il lavoro vuoi essere giustificato con sta cazzata !! Non sono stupida , e conosco il pollo che ho accanto !Non le credo ! Per me lui ha altro che le frulla per la testa !!!


credo che tu sia una donna che non concede spazio.   hai scritto tu che parli a raffica.   e questo non va bene, perchè se non dai spazio all'altro per esprimersi coi suoi tempi, non può esserci dialogo.

quindi il suo modo di fare può benissimo essere tradotto con un "tanto non mi fai parlare, quindi che vuoi da me?"

e sì, il fatto di aver raggiunto un risultato importante come il lavoro, può essere causa di un rilassamento, magari eccessivo, da obbiettivo raggiunto.

e sì c'è anche l'opzione che abbia un'altra, visto che ammetti che è un piacione.   ma a quel punto sarebbe fesso a smettere di fare sesso con te, perchè crea il sospetto.   tu ritieni che lui sia così fesso?


prova a trattenere il tuo istinto di alluvionarlo di parole e lascialo parlare coi suoi tempi.    e non farlo sentire processato, con sentenza già scritta.     magari è la volta buona che tira fuori il rospo.

dato che tu vuoi, al momento, non lasciarlo, dimostragli che il suo cambiamento ti impensierisce, ma non ti spaventa.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo che tu sia una donna che non concede spazio.   hai scritto tu che parli a raffica.   e questo non va bene, perchè se non dai spazio all'altro per esprimersi coi suoi tempi, non può esserci dialogo.
> 
> quindi il suo modo di fare può benissimo essere tradotto con un "tanto non mi fai parlare, quindi che vuoi da me?"
> 
> ...


Ehhhhh, invece nel rapporto e lui che attacca! Nel senso che se io le chiedo spiegazioni su qualcosa o le chiedo di parlare ..........Lui mi attacca!!! Mi parla sopra , e senza farmi controbattere alza i tacchi e se ne va !!!! Fidati se ti dico che io sono una persona che ascolta molto , ascolta e poi parla ! Non parlo solo perché ho la lingua in bocca ! Ed il mio parlare a macchinetta dipende da una tensione nervosa ! Se mi sento nervosa , attaccata , allora parto a macchinetta ! La maggior parte delle volte non mi esprimo bene ! A volte perché non riesco a trovare dei termini appropriati , a volte semplicemente perché ho un carattere abbastanza lunatico! Sono orgogliosa ,soprattutto se penso di avere ragione ! Lui lo è altrettanto come me e a volte finiamo per non parlarci per settimane pur vivendo nella stessa casa !


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ehm, il tubero cosa hai capito  E guarda altrove che mi vergogno, il tuo sguardo mi spoglia
> 
> 
> 
> Dalle mie parti, riferendosi al dio del calcio dicevano "Chi ama non dimentica", quindi se non mi dimentichi un pò già mi ami  Basta che sai fare pasta e patate e già andremo daccordo, senza peperoncino ovviamente


   È già amore !!!


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ehhhhh, invece nel rapporto e lui che attacca! Nel senso che se io le chiedo spiegazioni su qualcosa o le chiedo di parlare ..........Lui mi attacca!!! Mi parla sopra , e senza farmi controbattere alza i tacchi e se ne va !!!! Fidati se ti dico che io sono una persona che ascolta molto , ascolta e poi parla ! Non parlo solo perché ho la lingua in bocca ! Ed il mio parlare a macchinetta dipende da una tensione nervosa ! Se mi sento nervosa , attaccata , allora parto a macchinetta ! La maggior parte delle volte non mi esprimo bene ! A volte perché non riesco a trovare dei termini appropriati , a volte semplicemente perché ho un carattere abbastanza lunatico! Sono orgogliosa ,soprattutto se penso di avere ragione ! Lui lo è altrettanto come me e a volte finiamo per non parlarci per settimane pur vivendo nella stessa casa !


mi sembra una rissa più che una convivenza.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ehhhhh, invece nel rapporto e lui che attacca! Nel senso che se io le chiedo spiegazioni su qualcosa o le chiedo di parlare ..........*Lui mi attacca!!! *Mi parla sopra , e senza farmi controbattere alza i tacchi e se ne va !!!! Fidati se ti dico che* io sono una persona che ascolta molto *, ascolta e poi parla ! Non parlo solo perché ho la lingua in bocca ! Ed il mio parlare a macchinetta dipende da una tensione nervosa ! Se mi sento nervosa , attaccata , allora parto a macchinetta ! La maggior parte delle volte non mi esprimo bene ! A volte perché non riesco a trovare dei termini appropriati , a volte semplicemente perché ho un carattere abbastanza lunatico! Sono orgogliosa ,soprattutto se penso di avere ragione ! Lui lo è altrettanto come me e a volte finiamo per non parlarci per settimane pur vivendo nella stessa casa !



e dato che ascolti molto.. cosa dice quando ti attacca??.. cosi capiamo meglio..

ti attacca su cosa..?


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo che tu sia una donna che non concede spazio.   hai scritto tu che parli a raffica.   e questo non va bene, perchè se non dai spazio all'altro per esprimersi coi suoi tempi, non può esserci dialogo.
> 
> quindi il suo modo di fare può benissimo essere tradotto con un "tanto non mi fai parlare, quindi che vuoi da me?"
> 
> ...


Pensa che due anni fa è stato di nuovo un periodo di merda ! Giocavamo nel letto ,e lui aveva il cellulare in mano, e nel mentre le arriva un messaggio , ovviamente nella parte altra del telefono esce il nome della persona e metà messaggio , in quel momento sono solo riuscita a vedere i mille cuori che cerano in quel messaggio ! Con molta calma le ho chiesto chi fosse ! Lui mi ha risposto molto impanicato dicendo che non era nessuno ! Spegnendo subito la schermata del telefono! A quel punto le ho detto di non prendermi per il culo e di darmi il telefono , e lui mi ha risposto dicendo che era un suo amico , che stava parlando di una cosa che le era successa con la ragazza ma non poteva dirmi nient'altro , e di fidarmi di lui! Dopo una cosa del genere secondo te le vado a dire OK ! Ho preteso il telefono che lui mi ha dato dopo aver cancellato la conversazione ,oltretutto davanti a me ! A quel punto ho sparato a raffica tutto quello che mi passava per la testa (insulti compresi ). Le ho fatto le valige e ariaaaa ! Dopo una settimana e tornato facendo la solita mielosità, ed io alle mie condizioni lo fatto tornare ! Mi ha detto che se volevo cambiava il numero  e faceva una nuova scheda intestata a me ,così quando avrei voluto avrei potuto fare i tabulati! Gli x gli le ho detto OK ! Ma alla fine sapevo che non sarebbe cambiato niente ! Alla fine non sono una persona che ama fare ispezioni a sorpresa! Forse da quel giorno io sono cambiata , talmente stressata ma convinta di andare avanti che ho perso 24 kg in 5 mesi ! Per farti capire quanto sono cogliona , piuttosto sto male vado avanti !


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Pensa che due anni fa è stato di nuovo un periodo di merda ! Giocavamo nel letto ,e lui aveva il cellulare in mano, e nel mentre le arriva un messaggio , ovviamente nella parte altra del telefono esce il nome della persona e metà messaggio , in quel momento sono solo riuscita a vedere i mille cuori che cerano in quel messaggio ! Con molta calma le ho chiesto chi fosse ! Lui mi ha risposto molto impanicato dicendo che non era nessuno ! Spegnendo subito la schermata del telefono! A quel punto le ho detto di non prendermi per il culo e di darmi il telefono , e lui mi ha risposto dicendo che era un suo amico , che stava parlando di una cosa che le era successa con la ragazza ma non poteva dirmi nient'altro , e di fidarmi di lui! Dopo una cosa del genere secondo te le vado a dire OK ! Ho preteso il telefono che lui mi ha dato dopo aver cancellato la conversazione ,oltretutto davanti a me ! A quel punto ho sparato a raffica tutto quello che mi passava per la testa (insulti compresi ). Le ho fatto le valige e ariaaaa ! Dopo una settimana e tornato facendo la solita mielosità, ed io alle mie condizioni lo fatto tornare ! Mi ha detto che se volevo cambiava il numero  e faceva una nuova scheda intestata a me ,così quando avrei voluto avrei potuto fare i tabulati! Gli x gli le ho detto OK ! Ma alla fine sapevo che non sarebbe cambiato niente ! Alla fine non sono una persona che ama fare ispezioni a sorpresa! Forse da quel giorno io sono cambiata , talmente stressata ma convinta di andare avanti che ho perso 24 kg in 5 mesi ! Per farti capire quanto sono cogliona , piuttosto sto male vado avanti !


e tu sta roba qui me la chiameresti amore?


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e dato che ascolti molto.. cosa dice quando ti attacca??.. cosi capiamo meglio..
> 
> ti attacca su cosa..?


 un esempio : " L'episodio del messaggio ". 
Mi disse che non era un problema mio , che il telefono era suo e non era in obbligo di farmi vedere proprio niente ! Prendendo e andandosene a dormire in salone !!! 
Un altro esempio è che se le dico quello che in quel momento sento , che voglio parlare della situazione lui inizia ad agitarsi dicendo che io mi faccio i miei castelli , che per me c'è sempre qualcosa che no va ! Ma lo dice in modo alterato , che è davvero impossibile parlarle !


----------



## ivanl (7 Giugno 2016)

ma cosa ci stai a fare ancora li', io mi domando...


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> un esempio : " L'episodio del messaggio ".
> Mi disse che non era un problema mio , che il telefono era suo e non era in obbligo di farmi vedere proprio niente ! Prendendo e andandosene a dormire in salone !!!
> Un altro esempio è che se le dico quello che in quel momento sento , che voglio parlare della situazione lui inizia ad agitarsi dicendo che io mi faccio i miei castelli , che per me c'è sempre qualcosa che no va ! Ma lo dice in modo alterato , che è davvero impossibile parlarle !


capito.. e poi aggiustavate tutto diciamo così, nel letto facendo l'amore..?


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu sta roba qui me la chiameresti amore?


Amore ! E che cos'è se non e amore ? Non che abbiamo vissuto solo momenti di merda ,viviamo anche momenti sereni , ma la maggior parte delle volte ci scanniamo! Eh si , sicuramente sono una cogliona , ma lo amo ,non ostante questo io lo amo come prima ! E vero non ho fiducia ,perché la fiducia bisogna guadagnarsela ! Ma lui ogni volta che poi se la guadagna fa qualcosa per perderla ! E sono ancora più stupida perche ogni volta provo a rifidarmi di lui ! Ma cosa posso fare ! Ho paura che se prendessi io la decisione di finirla starei ancora peggio di adesso che sto con lui! Cazzo ,che confusione ! Sono ancora più confusa di ieri che sono arrivata qua ! Prima ne avevo solo uno di pensiero ! 
Il mio ! Adesso confrontandomi con altri pensieri e pareri ,mi sento una deficente ,anzi proprio una cogliona ! Mo sento proprio una nullità! Io alla fine sono più come la sua ombra che come la sua ragazza ! Cazzo , alla fine vivo nella sua ombra !


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> capito.. e poi aggiustavate tutto diciamo così, nel letto facendo l'amore..?


Cazzo , siiiiii !!!!!!


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Io ero in una fase di immobilità totale. [emoji29]
> 
> Ci ho messo un bel po' a rimettermi in moto, ma questo tipo di scioltezza ha sempre fatto parte di me, cannucce comprese! [emoji12]
> 
> In effetti, ho preso tanto, spero di aver lasciato almeno metà di quello che ho preso.


E' una bella scioltezza

Ci sono prendere che sono contemporaneamente dei dare. Sono quelli semplici, dove non c'è bilancio ma solo lo spazio libero dell'espressione di sè. E in quell'espressione si prende e si da contemporaneamente.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Cazzo , siiiiii !!!!!!


E' una delle modalità classiche.... nessuno stupore

in effetti una intensa attività sessuale di coppia di per se non dice nulla... 

perché quando si scopa per "aggiustare" incomprensioni che stanno oltre il letto, diciamo che le incomprensioni restano e si moltiplicano...

A volte ci sono persone che dicono: vita sessuale favolosa! però fuori.. sai.. abbiamo vari scontri... però scopiamo tanto, quindi va bene.

niente di più fuorviante

l'intensa sessualità può anche segnalare (se utilizzata spesso per "aggiustare" situazioni di incomprensione) un profondo distacco emotivo

che dopo la scopata si mantiene....

al contrario dell'erezione maschile... che scende... :unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Sembra facile dare una risposta ad una persona che ti chiede cose e la felicità per te ???
> Ma in questo momento mi rendo conto che è davvero difficile capire cose felicità per me !
> Cavolo!!! È una domanda che nessuno mi ha mai fatto !! Nessuno , e tanto meno il mio lui mi ha mai chiesto cos'è la felicità per me !
> 
> ...


No che non è facile. Anzi. E' una domanda difficilissima. 

Ecco perchè te l'ho fatta. Perchè hai ripetuto quella parola in diverse "salse"....ma la domanda che gira dietro è complessa. E tocca diversi livelli. In cui l'altro non c'entra praticamente niente, ma da cui discende esattamente il modo in cui ci si mette nella relazione con l'altro. 

E non è mica detto che la risposta la si debba dare subito. 
A volte una buona risposta è semplicemente "non lo so.". E quello che consegue dall'accettare quel non lo so. 

Senza impazzire a cercare un non lo so chissà dove. 

Io se fossi in te mi fermerei qui. Per un po'. Lascia lui dove è. Pensa a capire cosa vuoi. Ma guardando dentro le parole che usi per definire. 

Felicità, complicità, vicinanza....tutte quelle che hai citato per descrivere la tua relazione ideale...

Come fai a chiedere se non sai cosa stai chiedendo?

In questo modo del chiedere finisci a essere in mano all'altro. Che magari è ancora più confuso di te. 

E anzichè costruire comunicazione, costruite incomunicabilità.

A volte serve ripartire dall'abc...


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Per voi la felicità che cos'è ??


Per me è un contenitore...in cui metto i miei bisogni mano a mano che li trovo IN ME.


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Amore ! E che cos'è se non e amore ? Non che abbiamo vissuto solo momenti di merda ,viviamo anche momenti sereni , ma la maggior parte delle volte ci scanniamo! Eh si , sicuramente sono una cogliona , ma lo amo ,non ostante questo io lo amo come prima ! E vero non ho fiducia ,perché la fiducia bisogna guadagnarsela ! Ma lui ogni volta che poi se la guadagna fa qualcosa per perderla ! E sono ancora più stupida perche ogni volta provo a rifidarmi di lui ! Ma cosa posso fare ! Ho paura che se prendessi io la decisione di finirla starei ancora peggio di adesso che sto con lui! Cazzo ,che confusione ! Sono ancora più confusa di ieri che sono arrivata qua ! Prima ne avevo solo uno di pensiero !
> Il mio ! Adesso confrontandomi con altri pensieri e pareri ,*mi sento una deficente ,anzi proprio una cogliona ! Mo sento proprio una nullità! Io alla fine sono più come la sua ombra che come la sua ragazza ! Cazzo , alla fine vivo nella sua ombra !*


faccio la rompicoglioni....cosa è l'amore? 

Con quel grassetto secondo me esageri eh...non hai mica bisogno di distruggerti ai tuoi occhi per guardarti e per guardare lui...a cosa ti serve giudicarti?


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E' una delle modalità classiche.... nessuno stupore
> 
> in effetti una intensa attività sessuale di coppia di per se non dice nulla...
> 
> ...


Oddio, in un messaggio hai riassunto tutta la mia situazione ! E verissimo ,prima con il sesso tamponavamo! Adesso non essendoci neanche più quello il distacco emotivo e ancora più evidente ! Mi hai illuminato! Ho capito come affrontare il discorso ! E come iniziare a parlarle sta sera ! Anche se io adesso vorrei gia sceiverle ! Solo che apparte che per messaggio da quanto mi avete detto non si capisce una cedda  :'-) Fra mezz'ora devo rientrare in negozio! Quindi penso che ti manderò tutto a sta sera!


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> faccio la rompicoglioni....cosa è l'amore?
> 
> Con quel grassetto secondo me esageri eh...non hai mica bisogno di distruggerti ai tuoi occhi per guardarti e per guardare lui...a cosa ti serve giudicarti?


. 

Forse non serve a molto , ma almeno rimango cosciente che io non sto facendo altri che tamponare e non di risolvere !


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> un esempio : " L'episodio del messaggio ".
> Mi disse che non era un problema mio , che il telefono era suo e non era in obbligo di farmi vedere proprio niente ! Prendendo e andandosene a dormire in salone !!!
> Un altro esempio è che se le dico quello che in quel momento sento , che voglio parlare della situazione lui inizia ad agitarsi dicendo che io mi faccio i miei castelli , che per me c'è sempre qualcosa che no va ! *Ma lo dice in modo alterato , che è davvero impossibile parlarle *!


La miglior difesa è l'attacco.
sta adottando questo metodo, si altera, si innervosisce ( ovviamemte ), ti dà della visionaria e magari ti fa sentire in colpa cosicché tu per non aggravare la situazione non lo incalzi ulteriormente.


----------



## perplesso (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Amore ! E che cos'è se non e amore ? Non che abbiamo vissuto solo momenti di merda ,viviamo anche momenti sereni , ma la maggior parte delle volte ci scanniamo! Eh si , sicuramente sono una cogliona , ma lo amo ,non ostante questo io lo amo come prima ! E vero non ho fiducia ,perché la fiducia bisogna guadagnarsela ! Ma lui ogni volta che poi se la guadagna fa qualcosa per perderla ! E sono ancora più stupida perche ogni volta provo a rifidarmi di lui ! Ma cosa posso fare ! Ho paura che se prendessi io la decisione di finirla starei ancora peggio di adesso che sto con lui! Cazzo ,che confusione ! Sono ancora più confusa di ieri che sono arrivata qua ! Prima ne avevo solo uno di pensiero !
> Il mio ! Adesso confrontandomi con altri pensieri e pareri ,mi sento una deficente ,anzi proprio una cogliona ! Mo sento proprio una nullità! Io alla fine sono più come la sua ombra che come la sua ragazza ! Cazzo , alla fine vivo nella sua ombra !


no questo non è amore.   questa è dipendenza.  di quelle che ti portano in comunità, come dei tossici.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> No che non è facile. Anzi. E' una domanda difficilissima.
> 
> Ecco perchè te l'ho fatta. Perchè hai ripetuto quella parola in diverse "salse"....ma la domanda che gira dietro è complessa. E tocca diversi livelli. In cui l'altro non c'entra praticamente niente, ma da cui discende esattamente il modo in cui ci si mette nella relazione con l'altro.
> 
> ...


. 

Grazie davvero  , adesso non posso dilungarmi a scrivere perché devo tornare a lavoro , ma hai ragione ! Sto vendendo le cose sotto un altro punto di vista con te e con voi tutti ! Ed è vero , solo rileggendomi i tuoi messaggi capisco quello che vuoi farmi arrivare ! Sei davvero una persona molto profonda ! E il tuo essere così profonda e perché tu hai raggiunto quel traguardo nel guardarsi nel profondo! Cosa che come me ,molte persone ancora cercano il modo o il momento giusto!


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> .
> 
> Forse non serve a molto , ma almeno rimango cosciente che io non sto facendo altri che tamponare e non di risolvere !


Un discorso è valutarti nel tuo fare. 

Altro discorso è definirti nel tuo fare. E su questo metterti in una posizione o in un'altra. Questo ti ingabbia. E ti fa semmai reagire. Ma poi finisci per ingarbugliarti di più e non riesci a tenere posizione. 

Lo mollo. (mi ha fatta incazzare quindi ariaaa...il giudizio sotto è "io non mi faccio trattare così!!")
Poi lui torna. Fa il melenso. 

Siccome ti sei mossa sul giudizio di te (non mi faccio trattare da cogliona) non hai una posizione chiara in te. La posizione discende da uno sguardo esterno che punti su di te (il giudizio cogliona)

Ergo torni sui tuoi passi. 

Che in realtà avevi mosso fuori. Ma non dentro di te. 

Ecco. Valuta il tuo fare invece. 
Cerca di capire i tuoi bisogni. 
E poi prendi posizione in te, con te, per te. 

A prescindere da lui. 

In questo momento lui è molto relativo. Io lo lascerei fuori. 
Che ti tradisca o meno, è il meno. 

La questione è che ti sperdi tu. 

Non che sei la sua ombra. Quella semmai è una conseguenza. 

Non pensi?

...e questo benedetto amore...cosa è?


----------



## ologramma (7 Giugno 2016)

Quella che ricordavo io era in movimento


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Devo andare a lavoro!!! Capi cinesi :-/:-/ Depressione più totale ! CI SENTIAMO DOPO ! :-* :-*


----------



## ipazia (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Devo andare a lavoro!!! Capi cinesi :-/:-/ Depressione più totale ! CI SENTIAMO DOPO ! :-* :-*


buon lavoro!

(respira...)


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Oddio, in un messaggio hai riassunto tutta la mia situazione ! E verissimo ,prima con il sesso tamponavamo! Adesso non essendoci neanche più quello il distacco emotivo e ancora più evidente ! Mi hai illuminato! Ho capito come affrontare il discorso ! E come iniziare a parlarle sta sera ! Anche se io adesso vorrei gia sceiverle ! Solo che apparte che per messaggio da quanto mi avete detto non si capisce una cedda  :'-) Fra mezz'ora devo rientrare in negozio! Quindi penso che ti manderò tutto a sta sera!



Bene!

e ricorda che se metaforicamente la tua felicità (che poi è per me una sensazione del tutto estemporanea e fuorviante) fosse a Roma (anche se non lo sai) .. e tu non sai nemmeno se sei a Torino, a Venezia o a Napoli... 

beh.. sarà dura muover un solo passo... perché ignori la direzione..

e la finale la sai qual è?

che passa un tale in auto e ti dice: "monta vieni! ti porto in un bel posto che conosco io!!"  

e non sai proprio dove vai a finire..


----------



## Falcor (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> È già amore !!!


Ok è fatta, mandami in mp numero di telefono e foto formato tessera per i documenti. Allega curriculum vitae per reperire altre informazioni. Che sei stata aiuto chef lo so già.

Io dormo a destra nel letto e nel latte metto il nesquik invece del caffè.

Ora che sai tutto di me, sposami.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ok è fatta, mandami in mp numero di telefono e foto formato tessera per i documenti. Allega curriculum vitae per reperire altre informazioni. Che sei stata aiuto chef lo so già.
> 
> Io dormo a destra nel letto e nel latte metto il nesquik invece del caffè.
> 
> Ora che sai tutto di me, sposami.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Bene!
> 
> e ricorda che se metaforicamente la tua felicità (che poi è per me una sensazione del tutto estemporanea e fuorviante) fosse a Roma (anche se non lo sai) .. e tu non sai nemmeno se sei a Torino, a Venezia o a Napoli...
> 
> ...


E quel tale che passa in auto lo già trovato   
È Falcor  Si è già candidato! Certo un po' pretenzioso , però va bene !

Apparte gli scherzi! Non mi dispiacerebbe questo scenario ! Un po' come il principe azzurro che ti viene a salvare ! Invece di un cavallo è una macchina , però va bhe piccoli dettagli


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> E quel tale che passa in auto lo già trovato
> È Falcor  Si è già candidato! Certo un po' pretenzioso , però va bene !
> 
> Apparte gli scherzi! Non mi dispiacerebbe questo scenario ! Un po' come il principe azzurro che ti viene a salvare ! *Invece di un cavallo è una macchina* , però va bhe piccoli dettagli


O un motorino......tralascio il colore  [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] vedi come sono buona?


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> O un motorino......tralascio il colore  [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] vedi come sono buona?


Ahahahah! Ok ,ho capito che Falcor ha un motorino con un colore osceno?? Giusto???


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> E quel tale che passa in auto lo già trovato
> È Falcor  Si è già candidato! Certo un po' pretenzioso , però va bene !
> 
> Apparte gli scherzi! Non mi dispiacerebbe questo scenario ! Un po' come il principe azzurro che ti viene a salvare ! Invece di un cavallo è una macchina , però va bhe piccoli dettagli


eh lo so che non ti dispiacerebbe... proprio per questo te l'ho segnalato...

se ti monta Falcor vai a nozze...

occhio che però lui ha un pulmann da 50 posti... e non so se ti tocca stare in fondo o in cima.. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (7 Giugno 2016)

Ale amore mio già provano a rovinare il nostro rapporto. Ma io lotterò per la mia acidona, non dimenticarlo mai


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahahahah! Ok ,ho capito che Falcor ha un motorino con un colore osceno?? Giusto???


esatto


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> O un motorino......tralascio il colore  [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] vedi come sono buona?





Skorpio ha detto:


> eh lo so che non ti dispiacerebbe... proprio per questo te l'ho segnalato...
> 
> se ti monta Falcor vai a nozze...
> 
> occhio che però lui ha un pulmann da 50 posti... e non so se ti tocca stare in fondo o in cima.. :rotfl::rotfl:





Falcor ha detto:


> Ale amore mio già provano a rovinare il nostro rapporto. Ma io lotterò per la mia acidona, non dimenticarlo mai


Ahahahah !!! Ha tre classi di amanti x un pulman da 50 posti ???  Falcor tesoro mio ,mi dispiace ma se iniziamo così , iniziamo già male !!!! Prima pasta e patate e poi 50 postiiiiiiiiii ?????Nooooooo!!! Era meglio il motorino osceno !  

Comunque Skorpio ,alla fine a me queste cose a me non succedono mai ! Trovarlo non è semplice !!!E come cercare un ago in un pagliaio!;-)


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahahahah !!! Ha tre classi di amanti x un pulman da 50 posti ???  Falcor tesoro mio ,mi dispiace ma se iniziamo così , iniziamo già male !!!! Prima pasta e patate e poi 50 postiiiiiiiiii ?????Nooooooo!!! Era meglio il motorino osceno !
> 
> Comunque Skorpio ,*alla fine a me queste cose a me non succedono mai *! Trovarlo non è semplice !!!E come cercare un ago in un pagliaio!;-)


non è detto che sia un male.... 

tanto poi con gli autostop finisci sempre scaricata in mezzo alla strada, a mezza via...

e si riparte...


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non è detto che sia un male....
> 
> tanto poi con gli autostop finisci sempre scaricata in mezzo alla strada, a mezza via...
> 
> e si riparte...



Ahahah grazie !!! Alla fine rimango pure in mezzo alla strada!! Fretta non è ho ! Credo molto nel destino !! E se qualcosa del genere e in serbo per me ,io attendo !!!


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> esatto


Ahahahah ....Adesso voglio sapere !  Che motorino osceno e ??


----------



## Nicka (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahahahah ....Adesso voglio sapere !  Che motorino osceno e ??


Ma "Ahahahahah" ti parte in automatico ogni volta che inizi un messaggio?


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma "Ahahahahah" ti parte in automatico ogni volta che inizi un messaggio?


TI CREA DISTURBO SE SCRIVO " AHAHAHA "! Io non capisco dove sta il tuo problema ???


----------



## Nicka (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> TI CREA DISTURBO SE SCRIVO " AHAHAHA "! Io non capisco dove sta il tuo problema ???


Era una semplice domanda, non c'è bisogno che urli.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Era una semplice domanda, non c'è bisogno che urli.


Ma guarda che sono calmissima, e che non capisco a volte perché essere così pignoli !! Sembra che alcune persone devono Andare a cercare il pelo nell'uovo in ogni messaggio che scrivo!


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sono calmissima, e che non capisco a volte perché essere così pignoli !! Sembra che alcune persone devono Andare a cercare il pelo nell'uovo in ogni messaggio che scrivo!


 Poi "Solo una domanda "? Si, detta con un certo sarcasmo!Non ho le faccine , o forse non capisco io dove andarle a trovare , e quindi per esprimermi e far capire che la cosa mi diverte scrivo "ahahahah"....Tutto quà!!!!


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sono calmissima, e che non capisco a volte perché essere così pignoli !! Sembra che alcune persone devono Andare a cercare il pelo nell'uovo in ogni messaggio che scrivo!


Io i peli li cerco altrove...
E ti dirò che quando non li ho trovati, mi sono girati anche i coglioni...
Ahahahaha!


----------



## Nicka (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sono calmissima, e che non capisco a volte perché essere così pignoli !! Sembra che alcune persone devono Andare a cercare il pelo nell'uovo in ogni messaggio che scrivo!





ale231990 ha detto:


> Poi "Solo una domanda "? Si, detta con un certo sarcasmo!Non ho le faccine , o forse non capisco io dove andarle a trovare , e quindi per esprimermi e far capire che la cosa mi diverte scrivo "ahahahah"....Tutto quà!!!!


Non ho capito. Tu puoi ridere ad minchiam senza motivo (ahahahahha) e io non posso fare una domanda sarcastica?
Comunque per le faccine no problema. Basta che scrivi : D tutto attaccato o : rotfl : sempre tutto attaccato.
Va, ti ho risolto la serata, così non vai più in automatico con tutta quelle serie di ah in sequenza.


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io i peli li cerco altrove...
> E ti dirò che quando non li ho trovati, mi sono girati anche i coglioni...
> Ahahahaha!


Vedo che è diventato contagioso l' esprimersi con " ahahahaha" .   

È che non trovo ste maledette faccine ! Mi da fastidio mettere quei due puntini con la parentesi ! Ma ste maledette faccine ....."Do stanno???"


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Tu puoi ridere ad minchiam senza motivo (ahahahahha) e io non posso fare una domanda sarcastica?
> Comunque per le faccine no problema. Basta che scrivi : D tutto attaccato o : rotfl : sempre tutto attaccato.
> Va, ti ho risolto la serata, così non vai più in automatico con tutta quelle serie di ah in sequenza.


Grazie eh !


----------



## Falcor (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ahahahah ....Adesso voglio sapere !  Che motorino osceno e ??


Non creder a chi mi vuol male amore mio. Ti sento già distante dopo l'intervento di codesti sicofanti :rotfl:



ale231990 ha detto:


> TI CREA DISTURBO SE SCRIVO " AHAHAHA "! Io non capisco dove sta il tuo problema ???


Devi scusarla, è nervosa perché oggi ancora le devo chiedere una cosa.
 [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] escile 

Comunque ho due referenze da presentarti per farti convincere della mia buona fede e che sono il miglior partito del forum. Mia sorella [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] e la mia ex del liceo [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] 

E non dar retta a skorpio, il bus di 50 posti glielo ficco dove so io se non la smette  Io ho solo una smart a due posti e il posto accanto al mio è rigorosamente tuo :kiss:


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Giugno 2016)

sono alla prima pagina, scusate ma mi sta venendo un ictus


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*

.. La decantata aggressività femminile di cui parlava [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] appena ieri, in altro 3d... Ecco cosa intendeva...


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non creder a chi mi vuol male amore mio. Ti sento già distante dopo l'intervento di codesti sicofanti :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E un motorino , oltretutto anche con un colore osceno dicono :-D ! Però mi accontento lo stesso !Non sono pretenziosa


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> E un motorino , oltretutto anche con un colore osceno dicono :-D ! Però mi accontento lo stesso !Non sono pretenziosa


 E cosa mi dovresti chiedere ??? Cmq è vero nervosa lo sono !Giornata di M.........!!!  
:-/


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ale231990 ha detto:


> E cosa mi dovresti chiedere ??? Cmq è vero nervosa lo sono !Giornata di M.........!!!
> :-/


Non ho mai visto Falcor cosi innamorato..... [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]  l hai nel fiocco, mi spiace..


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> sono alla prima pagina, scusate ma mi sta venendo un ictus


Non ti ci mettere anche tu però,eh :-/ !!! Non mi dire che scrivo a cazzo , che non si capisce niente perché già in 20 me l'hanno detto !! E fidati ho recepito!



Skorpio ha detto:


> .. La decantata aggressività femminile di cui parlava @_ipazia_ appena ieri, in altro 3d... Ecco cosa intendeva...


Cioè????



Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ho mai visto Falcor cosi innamorato..... @_Tulipmoon_  l hai nel fiocco, mi spiace..


Gli amori più belli nascono sempre così :-D

Cmq ci rinuncio con ste maledette faccine ! Non mi vengono :-/


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Non ti ci mettere anche tu però,eh :-/ !!! Non mi dire che scrivo a cazzo , che non si capisce niente perché già in 20 me l'hanno detto !! E fidati ho recepito!



tranquilla..si scherza (non demordo e vado avanti)...è che sono stanca....e con la stanchezza o la fame il mio bon ton va a farsi friggere ed esce la troll che è in me


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> sono alla prima pagina, scusate ma mi sta venendo un ictus


Moglie, a me è già venuto.
Mi accudisci un pochino? :inlove:


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ho mai visto Falcor cosi innamorato..... @_Tulipmoon_  l hai nel fiocco, mi spiace..


 [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] con questa pasta e patate miete vittime. Lo devo picchiare un po'


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> tranquilla..si scherza (non demordo e vado avanti)...è che sono stanca....e con la stanchezza o la fame il mio bon ton va a farsi friggere ed esce la troll che è in me


:-D Ok ,ok ! GRAZIE :-D !!!Forse dovrei cambiare il mio nik da Ale231990 a Dislessica confusionaria ! Ormai passo per quella che fa venire ictus , vomito di palla di peli di gatto , Giramenti di testa e chi più ne ha più ne metta


----------



## Ross (7 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> :-D Ok ,ok ! GRAZIE :-D !!!Forse dovrei cambiare il mio nik da Ale231990 a Dislessica confusionaria ! Ormai passo per quella che fa venire ictus , vomito di palla di peli di gatto , Giramenti di testa e chi più ne ha più ne metta


Però fai progressi.
Quest'ultimo messaggio mi ha solo fatto venire il mal di testa...


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] con questa pasta e patate miete vittime. Lo devo picchiare un po'


Ahhhhh, bene ,bene così questa pasta e patate è il suo modo di fare stragi di cuori !Bravo ,Bravo .....


----------



## Pesca (7 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Però fai progressi.
> Quest'ultimo messaggio mi ha solo fatto venire il mal di testa...


   Ci rinuncio!!!


----------



## Nicka (7 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Devi scusarla, è nervosa perché oggi ancora le devo chiedere una cosa.
> [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] escile


Troppa gente pretende le mie tette...
Sta cosa comincia a inquietarmi...


----------



## ologramma (8 Giugno 2016)

ale  vedo che hai cambiato , ma non puoi scegliere un avatar nuovo ?
 vedo che ricopi .............
sarà?


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma "Ahahahahah" ti parte in automatico ogni volta che inizi un messaggio?




Ahahahahaha :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Troppa gente pretende le mie tette...
> Sta cosa comincia a inquietarmi...


potremmo aprire un business, io mi occupo della parte amministrativa..
 [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] ho visto che mi citavi ma non ho trovato il post  che dicevi? ovviamente che sono adorabile  e poi...
??


----------



## Pesca (8 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha :rotfl:


 Divertente eh !! Pensa che potere ha un ahahhahaha !



banshee ha detto:


> potremmo aprire un business, io mi occupo della parte amministrativa..
> @_Falcor_ ho visto che mi citavi ma non ho trovato il post  che dicevi? ovviamente che sono adorabile  e poi...
> ??


CIAO,  ! ti citava perché voleva che confermaste sia tu che Fiammetta la sua buona fede 



ologramma ha detto:


> ale  vedo che hai cambiato , ma non puoi scegliere un avatar nuovo ?
> vedo che ricopi .............
> sarà?


Ma chi e Sara adesso?? DIO MIO ! Ma gli avatar sono quegli che sono,e poi ci saranno mille persone su questo sito ,e gli avatar ??Quanti ??30 ,40 ! Che problema c'è se ci sono più persone con lo stesso avatar !



ologramma ha detto:


> ale  vedo che hai cambiato , ma non puoi scegliere un avatar nuovo ?
> vedo che ricopi .............
> sarà?


Ma poi ricopiare ???Ma la metà della gente che che è su questo forum io non la conosco proprio e non ho mai visto i loro avatar! Ma poi mi viene proprio da ridere se penso che vi attaccate su queste cose?? Poi se mi dici che ricopio elenca anche i nomi delle persone che secondo te ricopio invece di mettere i puntini !Visto che io non capisco proprio  il tuo problema dove sta ?? Quà sopra vedo che che non tralasciate nulla !! E l'accento, e la virgola, e le pause meditative , e "Ahahhahaha", e il modo ! Ma è un sito per avere consigli , ridere e scherzare e stare tutti insieme  o per essere presi per il culo ,giudicati , o accussati d'identità rubata ??? Fammi capire tu !


----------



## Falcor (8 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ma poi ricopiare ???Ma la metà della gente che che è su questo forum io non la conosco proprio e non ho mai visto i loro avatar! Ma poi mi viene proprio da ridere se penso che vi attaccate su queste cose?? Poi se mi dici che ricopio elenca anche i nomi delle persone che secondo te ricopio invece di mettere i puntini !Visto che io non capisco proprio  il tuo problema dove sta ?? Quà sopra vedo che che non tralasciate nulla !! E l'accento, e la virgola, e le pause meditative , e "Ahahhahaha", e il modo ! Ma è un sito per avere consigli , ridere e scherzare e stare tutti insieme  o per essere presi per il culo ,giudicati , o accussati d'identità rubata ??? Fammi capire tu !


Futura moglie non arrabbiarti che poi ti si gonfia quella vena in fronte. Piuttosto hai scelto il vestito per le nozze? E i fiori? Al ristorante ci andiamo domani, non prendere impegni.


----------



## Pesca (8 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Futura moglie non arrabbiarti che poi ti si gonfia quella vena in fronte. Piuttosto hai scelto il vestito per le nozze? E i fiori? Al ristorante ci andiamo domani, non prendere impegni.


  Futuro marito , tu dove sei quando ho bisogno di te ??  Iniziamo male! Già mi metti da parte per le uscite con gli amici o cos'altro! Ho una crisi pre-matrimoniale non so più se voglio spostarti!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Troppa gente pretende le mie tette...
> Sta cosa comincia a inquietarmi...


Quando saremo marito e moglie inizierò a pretendere anche io! [emoji57]


----------



## Alice II (8 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono nuovo , e se sono qua e perche ultimamente ho il sospetto che il mio ragazzo mi tradisce , unico indizio e che facciano sesso davvero poche volte , e prima non era mai cosi , lui era un ragazzo molto passionale , adesso anche quelle poche volte che lo facciamo mi sembra che sia tutto freddo molto impostato, in poche parole prima aveva un linguaggio molto forte e spinto nel mentre e nel pre  adesso bho io non capisco lo vedo e lo sento molto distante , anche sessualmente io cerco di rendere sempre tutto molto vivo , senza mai essere monotona , ma lui sembra non reagire !E questo è il mio primo segnale , senza contare che oltretutto non mi nota più , o non scherza più intimamente come prima ,poco tempo fa se sarei passata con solo un asciugamano a coprirmi dopo essermi fatta la doccia lui mi sarebbe saltato subito addosso , adesso invece posso passarci anche nuda e niente lui non reagisce! oltretutto adesso mi viene in mente un fatto che poi ha scatenato tutta questa situazione una sera mentre eravamo in una situazione molto intima il suo amico la sotto se me andato , e credetemi se vi dico che ho fatto di tutto per farlo rialzare ma niente !Sono 9 anni che stiamo insieme,ed io non ostante tutto quello che ci siamo fatti passare sopratutto da parte sua lo amo ancora , e ancora mi prende così tanto nel lato sessuale ,lui non e mai stato un santo , anzi me ne ha fatte passare davvero tante che io poi a conseguenza mi sono vendicata !Ma adesso mi sento ad un punto morto, non so perche ma penso che la nostra storia forse sia arrivata al caffè,anche se io mi ostino a non far sì che cio succeda!Ma mi chiedo se fosse davvero così , perché non ha i coglioni di fare l'uomo è di ammetterlo e lasciarmi , perché si aspettano sempre che il lavoro sporco lo facciamo noi!???



Secondo me non ti tradisce.... Si è semplicemente accasato... Rilassato... Come dice il mio ragazzo...
Abbiamo fatto tanti sacrifici, abbiamo passato mesi interi tra lavori di casa, documenti, mutui, soldi che se ne vanno, stress, adesso fammi rilassare...!!
L'uomo non capisce che va mantenuta una certa tensione sia emotiva che fisica in un rapporto...
Almeno per perone come me e come te anche credo...
Secondo me se ti tradisse lo avresti capito da altri fattori... Il solo fattore sesso non può bastare per ipotizzare una cosa del genere...
Anche perchè, avrebbe il modo (tempo, occasioni, ecc...) di farlo??
Tipo palestra, uscite con amici, lavoro fino a tardi...?


Ps: non ti agitare tanto, gli utenti sono tutti (chi più chi meno) simpatici e tendenti alla battuta, quindi take it easy!


----------



## Pesca (8 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Secondo me non ti tradisce.... Si è semplicemente accasato... Rilassato... Come dice il mio ragazzo...
> Abbiamo fatto tanti sacrifici, abbiamo passato mesi interi tra lavori di casa, documenti, mutui, soldi che se ne vanno, stress, adesso fammi rilassare...!!
> L'uomo non capisce che va mantenuta una certa tensione sia emotiva che fisica in un rapporto...
> Almeno per perone come me e come te anche credo...
> ...


 In effetti forse mi devo scusare :| .
Il problema è che sono un po' tanto nervosa  
Tra un lavoro di merda che non mi gratifica per niente , un operazione che dovrò affrontare più in là , e lui , che mi da ancora meno gratificazione mi sento in un buco nero ! 

Quindi parto all'attacco , ma forse l'unica persona che vorrei attaccare veramente sono io stessa ! 

Il tradimento io non lo conduco al non fare sesso ! Ci sono delle basi precedenti a cui mi portano a pensarlo ! Le sue cazzate precedenti m'innescano il tradimento e il giramento di palle ! La prima volta e una sbandata , la seconda un errore,  ma la terza ........ :-| 

Bho!! Non riuscirei ad affrontarlo , e il cazzo mi gira per la presa per il culo ! Ti amo e poi nel frattempo ti tradisco , però ti amo !

Non ho mai avuto conferma delle cazzate precedenti , nel senso che non ho mai visto fisicamente il tradimento , ma solo messaggi relativamente ad un ipotetico tradimento ! Però cmq gli classificò come tradimenti , la certezza che non sia successo nient'altro oltre a dei messaggi non me la dà nessuno !

SONO DELUSA , DA LUI , DA MOLTO TEMPO E LUI LO SA !


----------



## Falcor (8 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Futuro marito , tu dove sei quando ho bisogno di te ??  Iniziamo male! Già mi metti da parte per le uscite con gli amici o cos'altro! Ho una crisi pre-matrimoniale non so più se voglio spostarti!


Ma che dici mio tenero bocciuolo di rosa. Io son qui che lavoro per pagarti il viaggio di nozze dei sogni. Altro che uscite con gli amici 

E poi hai il mio numero per le emergenze, chiama e io corro


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quando saremo marito e moglie inizierò a pretendere anche io! [emoji57]


Quelli si chiamano doveri coniugali...e secondo me un po' stressano!!! 
Tutte ste pretese...


----------



## Pesca (8 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma che dici mio tenero bocciuolo di rosa. Io son qui che lavoro per pagarti il viaggio di nozze dei sogni. Altro che uscite con gli amici
> 
> E poi hai il mio numero per le emergenze, chiama e io corro


  Per pagarmi il viaggio di nozze ?? Vado da sola in luna di miele  ...

Ma noooooo   , non e vero che ho il tuo numero!  

Sai che sono all' antica , il numero solo dopo le nozze !


----------



## Falcor (8 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> Per pagarmi il viaggio di nozze ?? Vado da sola in luna di miele  ...
> 
> Ma noooooo   , non e vero che ho il tuo numero!
> 
> Sai che sono all' antica , il numero solo dopo le nozze !


Ovviamente andremo insieme  Sai che Caracas è pericolosa per una giovane fanciulla, specie te che giri per i peggiori bar 

Dopo le nozze uozzappiamo?


----------



## Pesca (8 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ovviamente andremo insieme  Sai che Caracas è pericolosa per una giovane fanciulla, specie te che giri per i peggiori bar
> 
> Dopo le nozze uozzappiamo?


Si , lo so amore mio ! Il vizio del bar me lo dovrò togliere ! Ma è così difficile ! ...

Si , tutta la notte uozzappiamo!
Io da una camera e tu dall'altra  :#


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quelli si chiamano doveri coniugali...e secondo me un po' stressano!!!
> Tutte ste pretese...


Partiamo col piede sbagliato! Mi sa che questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare [emoji16]


----------



## Alice II (9 Giugno 2016)

ale231990 ha detto:


> In effetti forse mi devo scusare :| .
> Il problema è che sono un po' tanto nervosa
> Tra un lavoro di merda che non mi gratifica per niente , un operazione che dovrò affrontare più in là , e lui , che mi da ancora meno gratificazione mi sento in un buco nero !
> 
> ...



Non capisco, sii più chiara...
Che tipo di messaggi??
Perchè non credo importi "vedere" lui che sta scopando con un'altra per avere la certezza del tradimento...
Beh, a parte questo, è evidente che tu sei sicura che lui ti abbia già tradita e che quindi nonn ti fidi di lui e aprti dal presupposto che ti stia ancora tradendo...


----------



## patroclo (9 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> ...............................
> *L'uomo non capisce che va mantenuta una certa tensione sia emotiva che fisica in un rapporto...*
> ...............................!


Mi sta partendo il bestemmione!!! .... questa generalizzazione di sesso è sbagliata e deleteria, correggere per favore.


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2016)

sono scoppiati i primi caldi


----------



## Pesca (9 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Non capisco, sii più chiara...
> Che tipo di messaggi??
> Perchè non credo importi "vedere" lui che sta scopando con un'altra per avere la certezza del tradimento...
> Beh, a parte questo, è evidente che tu sei sicura che lui ti abbia già tradita e che quindi nonn ti fidi di lui e aprti dal presupposto che ti stia ancora tradendo...


Messaggi , messaggi abbastanza espliciti !Anche se me ne vergogno tantissimo a citare un messaggio in particolare,  di cui ne sono rimasta davvero schifata , forse la prima volta dopo tutte le sue cazzate che ha fatto ! Era all'ospedale , mio nonno era messo molto male e quella notte decisi io di farle compagnia! Le chiesi prima di uscire di casa se fosse venuto dopo in ospedale a farmi un po' di compagnia ! Mi disse che ancora non sapeva , che era molto stanco ! Gli per gli le dissi di stare tranquillo , che lo capivo ! Giustamente avendo lavorato potevo capire come si sentiva ! 

Un paio d'ore dopo mi arriva un messaggio! Ancora mi sembra di avercelo davanti quel cazzo di messaggio! Ricordo ogni minima parola ! Ed è quanto segue : " Mi spiace che non possiamo vederci ! Pensa che avevo gia organizzato tutto ! Sarei passato da Ale per un oretta e poi le avrei detto che andavo a casa a dormire e invece sarei venuto da te ! Se non te la senti non importa ! Spero ci possa essere un altra occasione in futuro ! Se cambi idea ! " .

Potete capire cosa ho provato io in quel preciso momento, quando affianco a me avevo mio nonno che stava morendo e di fronte a me avevo quel cazzo di messaggio! Ho provato a trattenere le lacrime , ma sono stati sforzi inutili ! Dopo due secondi vengo bombardata di altri messaggi suoi dove dicevano in modo scherzoso se ci avessi creduto , che stava scherzando e che voleva farmi incazzare un po' !!

Ovviamente non sono una cogliona totale , ed ho capito che il coglione aveva sbagliato ad inviare il messaggio , che quello non era uno scherzo e che la merda di uomo che è mentre io assistivo  gli ultimi giorni di mio nonno lui progettava una scopata ! 

Ovviamente sono uscita fuori , ho preso il telefono è le ho detto di tutto e di più che mi faceva schivo , che era un uomo di merda , e che non valeva la pena ! Di farsi trovare fuori di casa quando sarei arrivata e che una merda affianco non la volevo ! Come il suo solito lui ancora faceva la vittima , ed io passerò per quella che non era capace a stare allo scherzo.... Cazzo che schifo! Non pensavo che dopo tanti anni raccontare questo episodio mi potesse far rivivere di nuovo quelle sensazioni di merda! 

Sono una cogliona eh!! Sorgerebbe spontanea anche a me la domanda : " Ma che cazzo stai a fare ancora con lui??".


----------



## Alice II (9 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Messaggi , messaggi abbastanza espliciti !Anche se me ne vergogno tantissimo a citare un messaggio in particolare, di cui ne sono rimasta davvero schifata , forse la prima volta dopo tutte le sue cazzate che ha fatto ! Era all'ospedale , mio nonno era messo molto male e quella notte decisi io di farle compagnia! Le chiesi prima di uscire di casa se fosse venuto dopo in ospedale a farmi un po' di compagnia ! Mi disse che ancora non sapeva , che era molto stanco ! Gli per gli le dissi di stare tranquillo , che lo capivo ! Giustamente avendo lavorato potevo capire come si sentiva !
> 
> Un paio d'ore dopo mi arriva un messaggio! Ancora mi sembra di avercelo davanti quel cazzo di messaggio! Ricordo ogni minima parola ! Ed è quanto segue : " Mi spiace che non possiamo vederci ! Pensa che avevo gia organizzato tutto ! Sarei passato da Ale per un oretta e poi le avrei detto che andavo a casa a dormire e invece sarei venuto da te ! Se non te la senti non importa ! Spero ci possa essere un altra occasione in futuro ! Se cambi idea ! " .
> 
> ...



Cara Pesca (hai cambiato nome?),
non so che dirti, nel senso che non so davvero cosa dirti!
Quello che hai letto era con ogni probabilità un messaggio destinato ad un'altra, e solo un fesso potrebbe credere alla storia dello scherzo... Non si scherza su queste cose (a me non passerebbe mai per il cervello di farlo) ma poi se lo avesse fatto in un'altra circostanza lo avrei anche potuto capire, ma non mentre tu eri all'ospedale con tuo nonno morente...! Non credo ci fosse nulla da scherzare in quel momento...
Quindi sicuramente il ragazzo ti ha nascosto qualcosa...
A questo punto però devi capire se tu puoi accettare una cosa del genere o se ti fa stare troppo male...
Perchè se devi logorarti all'idea che lui ti tradisca ogni volta che esce di casa, mi pare ovvio che non ci siano i presupposti per andare avanti in modo sano...
Poi sai, io ti parlo da una situazione completamente contraria alla tua, quindi anche mettermi nei tuoi panni non mi è facile, però renditi conto che se lo vedi così tanto cambiato e che se nel regresso ci sono indizi così pesanti a suo carico... la situazione si appesantisce non credi??


----------



## Ridosola (9 Giugno 2016)

Se il problema, da quello che ho capito, è soprattutto il sesso, al quale il tuo lui è diventato improvvisamente insensibile, ti sei chiesta (e soprattutto gli hai chiesto) se non ci sia qualche problema di natura psichica o anche fisiologica? Non mi pare che tu abbia trovato segni evidenti di un tradimento; magari lui ha incontrato difficoltà ad affrontare con te una questione così delicata


----------



## Pesca (9 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Cara Pesca (hai cambiato nome?),
> non so che dirti, nel senso che non so davvero cosa dirti!
> Quello che hai letto era con ogni probabilità un messaggio destinato ad un'altra, e solo un fesso potrebbe credere alla storia dello scherzo... Non si scherza su queste cose (a me non passerebbe mai per il cervello di farlo) ma poi se lo avesse fatto in un'altra circostanza lo avrei anche potuto capire, ma non mentre tu eri all'ospedale con tuo nonno morente...! Non credo ci fosse nulla da scherzare in quel momento...
> Quindi sicuramente il ragazzo ti ha nascosto qualcosa...
> ...


Si , ho cambiato nome , mi sono resa conto che , quel Nik lo usavo praticamente in ogni sito ! Onde evitare che magari qualcuno (o il mio lui )trovi anche esso questo sito ho preferito cambiarlo! 

Ritornando al discorso del mio problema sono passati 3 anni da quel giorno ! Letteralmente non penso di averlo superato ! Ho deciso di andare avanti ma non superandolo ! Sono stata settimane ad evitarlo o a negarmi a lui ! In un certo senso mi faceva schifo il pensiero di quel episodio! Ma cmq sono andata avanti ! Anche se ho impiegato un po' di tempo a far sì che le cose tornassero più o meno normali! Il problema forse non è neanche l ipotetico tradimento , ma il momento di quel presunto tradimento ! Momento , a mio parere non proprio dei migliori ! 

E sai qual'è quello che mi più fa incazzare non avere la conferma ( conferma nel senso che avrei voluto averlo davanti e beccarlo ) .
L'umiliarlo  penso mi avrebbe reso diversa di quello che sono oggi! 

Poi abbiamo vissuto anche momenti belli passate quelle settimane , ma cmq la ferita resta , la sento , e fa male ! 

Male perché vorrei essere serena e senza tormento se lui mi dicesse : " Amore sta sera ho una partita di calcetto , oppure , arrivo più tardi da lavoro ! Faccio sempre fatica a credere ! E questo mi porta a mettere musi lunghi e ad essere sempre scorbutica e isterica ! 

Uffff ....... Che casino ! 

Non so che fare! Ho forse meglio ancora , so che cosa devo fare ma non voglio o non riesco !!!


----------



## Pesca (9 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Se il problema, da quello che ho capito, è soprattutto il sesso, al quale il tuo lui è diventato improvvisamente insensibile, ti sei chiesta (e soprattutto gli hai chiesto) se non ci sia qualche problema di natura psichica o anche fisiologica? Non mi pare che tu abbia trovato segni evidenti di un tradimento; magari lui ha incontrato difficoltà ad affrontare con te una questione così delicata


Ciao , si , ho provato anche quella strada ! Non l'avessi mai fatto ! E come se lo avessi umiliato , secondo il suo punto di vista ! Ma tanto alla fine penso che ci sia proprio un problema di fondo !


----------



## patroclo (9 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> .................................
> Male perché vorrei essere serena e senza tormento se lui mi dicesse : " Amore sta sera ho una partita di calcetto , oppure , arrivo più tardi da lavoro ! Faccio sempre fatica a credere !* E questo mi porta a mettere musi lunghi e ad essere sempre scorbutica e isterica *!
> 
> Uffff ....... Che casino !
> .....................!


Non voglio difendere l'indifendibile ma il neretto non aiuta a creare un buon clima. Non sto dicendo che devi sopportare in silenzio, anzi dopo quel messaggio "sbagliato" faccio fatica a capire come facciate a stare ancora assieme....


----------



## Pesca (9 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Non voglio difendere l'indifendibile ma il neretto non aiuta a creare un buon clima. Non sto dicendo che devi sopportare in silenzio, anzi dopo quel messaggio "sbagliato" faccio fatica a capire come facciate a stare ancora assieme....


Non lo so , me lo chiedo tante volte ! Però non riesco comunque a lasciarlo! 
Forse ho qualcosa che non va io ????
Dici che mettere un sorriso anche se non è quello il mio stato d'animo aiuterebbe?? 

Certo che in  effetti la donna muso lungo fracassa i Maroni .......allungo andare!


Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G7-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (9 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Non lo so , me lo chiedo tante volte ! Però non riesco comunque a lasciarlo!
> Forse ho qualcosa che non va io ????
> Dici che mettere un sorriso anche se non è quello il mio stato d'animo aiuterebbe??
> 
> ...


ripeto, non ho detto di "fare buon viso a cattivo gioco " .
Per il resto non so che dire ..... di storie di coppia così ce ne sono un'infinità e la maggior parte delle coppie sono ancora in piedi..... da valutare il grado di felicità e soddisfazione


----------



## Ridosola (9 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Ciao , si , ho provato anche quella strada ! Non l'avessi mai fatto ! E come se lo avessi umiliato , secondo il suo punto di vista ! Ma tanto alla fine penso che ci sia proprio un problema di fondo !


E in che modo giustifica le sue mancanze?


----------



## Pesca (9 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> E in che modo giustifica le sue mancanze?


Con l'essere stressato ! Ma stressato da cosa ? Se il lavoro va bene , e non abbiamo particolari problemi !! Anche io sono stressata per tante cose , ma nob le faccio mancare il mio affetto e ne nient'altro! Queste sono le classiche scuse !! 

Un po' come quando noi donne usiamo la scusa del maldi testa[emoji28] ! 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G7-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ridosola (9 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Con l'essere stressato ! Ma stressato da cosa ? Se il lavoro va bene , e non abbiamo particolari problemi !! Anche io sono stressata per tante cose , ma nob le faccio mancare il mio affetto e ne nient'altro! Queste sono le classiche scuse !!
> 
> Un po' come quando noi donne usiamo la scusa del maldi testa[emoji28] !
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G7-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Scusa o no, se per settimane o mesi non non ha alcun desiderio di fare  sesso, certamente ha qualche problema...e sinceramente non credo si  tratti di corna. Anch'io ho passato un periodo in cui avevo perso  completamente il desiderio di avere rapporti, e non avevo alcun amante  (già dover cedere qualche volta alle richieste di mio marito era un sacrificio). Il  mio era un malessere generale, credo un pò di depressione. Secondo me,  se gli vuoi bene ed hai voglia di aiutarlo, dovresti cercare di capire  cosa gli sta succedendo


----------



## Pesca (9 Giugno 2016)

Ma anche a me è successo ! 
Ci mancherebbe non siamo delle macchine , siamo di carne ! 
Non è facile parlare con una persona ottusa ! 
Lo fatto mille volte , le ho anche chiesto se magari avesse qualche problemino laggiù, se voleva fare una visita , così tanto per controllare in Generale! 
Mi ha subito attaccata !!
Sembra che il termine disfunzione erettile x un uomo sia un offesa ! Certo , è un problema molto delicato da parte di un uomo, però ti sto tendendo la mia mano x aiutarti ! Non l'ho ne criticato, ne offeso , e non gli l'ho buttata così , la , in modo brusco , anzi !!! Sono stata molto delicata nell'affrontare questo tipo di discorso!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G7-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Horny (9 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Scusa o no, se per settimane o mesi non non ha alcun desiderio di fare  sesso, certamente ha qualche problema...e sinceramente non credo si  tratti di corna. Anch'io ho passato un periodo in cui avevo perso  completamente il desiderio di avere rapporti, e non avevo alcun amante  (già dover cedere qualche volta alle richieste di mio marito era un sacrificio). Il  mio era un malessere generale, credo un pò di depressione. Secondo me,  se gli vuoi bene ed hai voglia di aiutarlo, dovresti cercare di capire  cosa gli sta succedendo


io certe risposte faccio una fatica estrema a capirle.
ma cazzo, ma ci ha appena scritto che col nonno di lei morente lui
pensava a farla fessa per una scopata.....ma aiutare cosa?
ma che si aiuti da solo.
poche rischiamo l'ennesima diletta :sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Pesca (9 Giugno 2016)

Mamma mia , da quando ho esposto  il mio problema è tutte le altre situazione che ho vissuto , mi è ritornata una rabbia ! Tutte quelle sensazioni di rancore che ho nei suoi confronti! Mi sembra di guardarlo di nuovo con gli occhi di qualche anno fa!! Vorrei prenderlo a schiaffi in questo momento ! 

Se non mi sentite più e perché oltre a due schiaffi gli è l'ho anche tagliato !

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G7-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Alessandra (9 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Mamma mia , da quando ho esposto  il mio problema è tutte le altre situazione che ho vissuto , mi è ritornata una rabbia ! Tutte quelle sensazioni di rancore che ho nei suoi confronti! Mi sembra di guardarlo di nuovo con gli occhi di qualche anno fa!! Vorrei prenderlo a schiaffi in questo momento !
> 
> Se non mi sentite più e perché oltre a due schiaffi gli è l'ho anche tagliato !
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G7-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Pesca, se è ancora li' (e intero :carneval vuol dire che in questi due anni ci sono stati anxhe momenti belli per cui è valsa la pena non amputarlo e schiaffeggiarlo 
Pensa anche a quei momenti  


Altrimenti. ....ti posto un po' di foto di gattini! !!
(E' risaputo che servono a sbollire un po' di aggressività :singleeye


----------



## Pesca (9 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Pesca, se è ancora li' (e intero :carneval vuol dire che in questi due anni ci sono stati anxhe momenti belli per cui è valsa la pena non amputarlo e schiaffeggiarlo
> Pensa anche a quei momenti


[emoji21] [emoji21] [emoji21] [emoji21]  ed infatti è quello il mio problema! In 9 anni me ne ha fatte passare di brutte , ma anche di belle !Però cmq , davvero devo prendere una decisione! Ormai la fiducia non riesco più a dargliela ,io ci provo davvero , ma non ci riesco ! 

Non le credo manco se mi dice che scende a prendere le sigarette! 

E alla fine che vita del cazzo è così ???
Io non vivo bene , e lui,  anche se magari dice la verità è viene messo in discussione anche sulle piccole cose , non vive bene manco lui ! 

Quindi non rimane niente! Se non rancore ,amarezza e rabbia ! 

Devo solo pensarci bene , perché poi non voglio essere io , quella che magari cede e torna pure indietro ,come una mongola ! Doppia umiliazione! 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G7-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Alessandra (9 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> [emoji21] [emoji21] [emoji21] [emoji21]  ed infatti è quello il mio problema! In 9 anni me ne ha fatte passare di brutte , ma anche di belle !Però cmq , davvero devo prendere una decisione! Ormai la fiducia non riesco più a dargliela ,io ci provo davvero , ma non ci riesco !
> 
> Non le credo manco se mi dice che scende a prendere le sigarette!
> 
> ...


La fiducia minata difficilmente si riacquista.  
Non sei mongola/stupida o che....
Hai fatto quello che ti sentivi e che è stato meglio per te. 
Di sicuro non sei rimasta per fare un favore a lui


----------



## Pesca (9 Giugno 2016)

No , assolutamente! Però è altrettanto vero che sono rimasta , consapevole di fare del male a me !!


----------



## Alessandra (9 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> No , assolutamente! Però è altrettanto vero che sono rimasta , consapevole di fare del male a me !!


Era il male minore?


----------



## Pesca (9 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Era il male minore?


Eh non lo so , per saperlo avrei dovuto lasciarlo , per  davvero ! Così, sinceramente , a distanza di anni non so se fosse stato il male Minore [emoji58] [emoji58]


----------



## Horny (9 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Eh non lo so , per saperlo avrei dovuto lasciarlo , per  davvero ! Così, sinceramente , a distanza di anni non so se fosse stato il male Minore [emoji58] [emoji58]


Ma perché la metti in termini di il male minore?
tu devi cercare il benessere, mica il male minore, in un rapporto.
perché altrimenti il male minore  è stare soli.
ma per soli non intendo da soli.
che so, anche divertirsi, cambiare partner, non
la monaca come me.
o frequentare gli amici.
o coltivare i propri interessi.
pensa se ha davvero problemi di erezione e non vuole affrontare la cosa.
tu li a fargli da crocerossina magari per anni.
e in più non per una persona corretta, sincera, ma per uno smidollato.


----------



## Ridosola (10 Giugno 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> io certe risposte faccio una fatica estrema a capirle.
> ma cazzo, ma ci ha appena scritto che col nonno di lei morente lui
> pensava a farla fessa per una scopata.....ma aiutare cosa?
> ma che si aiuti da solo.
> poche rischiamo l'ennesima diletta :sbatti::sbatti:


Io ho capito che il messaggio risaliva a 3 anni fa...


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Si , si ,il messaggio risale a 3 anni fa !


----------



## Falcor (10 Giugno 2016)

Cioè ma ti rendi conto, quasi mi abbandoni sull'altare e pur di non farti riconoscere cambi nome. Mi ferisci futura moglie 



Pesca ha detto:


> Ovviamente non sono una cogliona totale , ed ho capito che il coglione aveva sbagliato ad inviare il messaggio , che quello non era uno scherzo e che la merda di uomo che è mentre io assistivo  gli ultimi giorni di mio nonno lui progettava una scopata !


Beh nemmeno la mia ex sarebbe arrivata a tanto e lei era una che non si lasciava sfuggire nulla. Io avevo gli occhi foderati di prosciutto ma una cosa del genere nemmeno io l'avrei tollerata.



Pesca ha detto:


> Poi abbiamo vissuto anche momenti belli passate quelle settimane , ma cmq la ferita resta , la sento , e fa male !
> 
> Male perché vorrei essere serena e senza tormento se lui mi dicesse : " Amore sta sera ho una partita di calcetto , oppure , arrivo più tardi da lavoro ! Faccio sempre fatica a credere ! E questo mi porta a mettere musi lunghi e ad essere sempre scorbutica e isterica !


Le ferite restano e fanno male, ma col tempo cicatrizzano e prudono solo quando minaccia pioggia 

Quando la fiducia va via non torna più fidati di uno che ci è passato 



Pesca ha detto:


> Non lo so , me lo chiedo tante volte ! Però non riesco comunque a lasciarlo!
> Forse ho qualcosa che non va io ????


Me lo chiedevo anche io, e la risposta è che ero e sei innamorata. Non servono altre spiegazioni mirabolanti.



Pesca ha detto:


> Mamma mia , da quando ho esposto  il mio problema è tutte le altre situazione che ho vissuto , mi è ritornata una rabbia ! Tutte quelle sensazioni di rancore che ho nei suoi confronti! Mi sembra di guardarlo di nuovo con gli occhi di qualche anno fa!! Vorrei prenderlo a schiaffi in questo momento !


Raccontare fa male. Io ho iniziato da mesi il mio racconto e ancora non l'ho finito perché ricordare fa tornare a galla cose che si pensavano seppellite.


----------



## Ridosola (10 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Si , si ,il messaggio risale a 3 anni fa !


Ecco, secondo me se dopo quel messaggio hai continuato per tre anni a stare con lui vuol dire che hai voluto provare a ridargli fiducia e adesso vedendo questo suo strano atteggiamento hai paura che ci sia ricascato! Dal mio punto di vista il calo del desiderio non è sintomo di tradimento. Certo che se lui continua a fare muro di fronte ai tuoi tentativi di chiarire e capire, è naturale che la tua mente vaghi in ogni direzione possibile!


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Ecco , brava e quello che cercavo di spiegare !!
Il problema non è il sesso in se !! Il problema mi sorge , dal momento che io collego la mancanza di sesso ai periodi precedenti! La paura che , magari lui abbia una tresca con qualcun'altra!

 E sicuramente il mio non fidarmi più di lui , mi fa  ancor di più vagare la mente nel vortice del tradimento! Io so che ho sbagliato , che è stata una situazione che mi sono cercata io , che ho accettato le condizioni e le conseguenze e che adesso non dovrei lamentarmi , però , non voglio essere fregata un'altra volta ! Non ho voglia né fisicamente e ne mentalmente di accettare un ipotetico tradimento! 
E soprattutto, di scoprirlo da cogliona !


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cioè ma ti rendi conto, quasi mi abbandoni sull'altare e pur di non farti riconoscere cambi nome. Mi ferisci futura moglie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Futuro marito , veramente tu sei scomparso [emoji28] , si è vero , lavori per il nostro viaggiò di nozze , ma non puoi trascurarmi così , oltretutto, dopo averti detto che sono in piena crisi prematrimoniale  !

Non so la tua storia , magari dopo la cerco , così mi faccio un idea di cosa sia successo nella tua ! 

Mi sorge spontaneo pensare che l'hai lasciata ??  Come hai fatto?  Eri ancora innamorato??


----------



## Ridosola (10 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Ecco , brava e quello che cercavo di spiegare !!
> Il problema non è il sesso in se !! Il problema mi sorge , dal momento che io collego la mancanza di sesso ai periodi precedenti! La paura che , magari lui abbia una tresca con qualcun'altra!
> 
> E sicuramente il mio non fidarmi più di lui , mi fa  ancor di più vagare la mente nel vortice del tradimento! Io so che ho sbagliato , che è stata una situazione che mi sono cercata io , che ho accettato le condizioni e le conseguenze e che adesso non dovrei lamentarmi , però , non voglio essere fregata un'altra volta ! Non ho voglia né fisicamente e ne mentalmente di accettare un ipotetico tradimento!
> E soprattutto, di scoprirlo da cogliona !


Non serve a niente colpevolizzarti. Hai preso una decisione, era la TUA decisione, adesso credi che sia stato un errore ma piangersi addosso per quello che avresti potuto fare non ti aiuterà! Pensa a quello che vuoi ADESSO!


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cioè ma ti rendi conto, quasi mi abbandoni sull'altare e pur di non farti riconoscere cambi nome. Mi ferisci futura moglie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il problema è che io non ho seppellito proprio niente ! Porto ancora rancore !


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Non serve a niente colpevolizzarti. Hai preso una decisione, era la TUA decisione, adesso credi che sia stato un errore ma piangersi addosso per quello che avresti potuto fare non ti aiuterà! Pensa a quello che vuoi ADESSO!


Sono ancora più stupida se non ostante tutto dico ( Lui ) ?


----------



## Falcor (10 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Futuro marito , veramente tu sei scomparso [emoji28] , si è vero , lavori per il nostro viaggiò di nozze , ma non puoi trascurarmi così , oltretutto, dopo averti detto che sono in piena crisi prematrimoniale  !
> 
> Non so la tua storia , magari dopo la cerco , così mi faccio un idea di cosa sia successo nella tua !
> 
> Mi sorge spontaneo pensare che l'hai lasciata ??  Come hai fatto?  Eri ancora innamorato??


Non sono scomparso mio fiore di Giada. Ero in altre faccende affaccendato (cit) 

Ebbene no, mi lasciò lei pensa te. Son proprio un frolloccone.


----------



## Alice II (10 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Sono ancora più stupida se non ostante tutto dico ( Lui ) ?



Non sei stupida, sei semplicemente innamorata. ma non vorrei questo genere di amore fosse più una dipendenza emotiva ed affettiva per te...

 [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]ello la vuoi smettere di provarci!!!????
Ps: ci sei anche tu domani in piazza???


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non sono scomparso mio fiore di Giada. Ero in altre faccende affaccendato (cit)
> 
> Ebbene no, mi lasciò lei pensa te. Son proprio un frolloccone.


Prendila come se ti avesse fatto un favore ! Poteva continuare a prenderti per il culo , a implorare il tuo perdono , e poi , continuare a prenderti per il culo ! 
E invece , ti ha lasciato! Meglio così ! Ti sei risparmiato un tormento , vivendo nel dubbio , ogni giorno in più che avessi passato con lei!


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non sono scomparso mio fiore di Giada. Ero in altre faccende affaccendato (cit)
> 
> Ebbene no, mi lasciò lei pensa te. Son proprio un frolloccone.


Se lei non ti avesse lasciato, la perdonavi ?


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Non sei stupida, sei semplicemente innamorata. ma non vorrei questo genere di amore fosse più una dipendenza emotiva ed affettiva per te...
> 
> [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]ello la vuoi smettere di provarci!!!????
> Ps: ci sei anche tu domani in piazza???


Non so io penso che sia amore , ma mettiamo anche che fosse una dipendenza emotiva , sarebbe ancora più difficile spezzarla ! Quindi il punto della situazione non cambia !


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Non sei stupida, sei semplicemente innamorata. ma non vorrei questo genere di amore fosse più una dipendenza emotiva ed affettiva per te...
> 
> [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]ello la vuoi smettere di provarci!!!????
> Ps: ci sei anche tu domani in piazza???


 [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]ello , mi sa che sei il don Giovanni del forum [emoji28] [emoji28] !


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Non sei stupida, sei semplicemente innamorata. ma non vorrei questo genere di amore fosse più una dipendenza emotiva ed affettiva per te...
> 
> [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]ello la vuoi smettere di provarci!!!????
> Ps: ci sei anche tu domani in piazza???


Ciaooo!  bello rileggerti
In che piazza andate?


----------



## Alice II (10 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Non so io penso che sia amore , ma mettiamo anche che fosse una dipendenza emotiva , sarebbe ancora più difficile spezzarla ! Quindi il punto della situazione non cambia !



Non ti posso capire fine in fondo, perchè io sono una persona abbastanza egocentrica, ovvero tendo sempre a mettere me stessa davanti alle situazioni e quindi fondamentalmente agisco quasi sempre per me stessa, per il mio bene, per quello che so essere la cosa migliore per me... In un caso come il tuo, con ogni probabilità avrei mollato tre anni fa....
Ma a parlare con il senno di poi, siamo bravi tutti....
E trovarsi nella situazione è molto diverso...
Ti posso chiedere se hai una vita socialmente attiva anche senza di lui?
Cioè, a parte il lavoro e lui, hai delle amicizie importanti? Hai amici veri con i quali confrontarti e stare insieme?
Io ad esempio se non avessi le mie amiche sarei perduta... E' importante non essere soli, non avere solo il partner al quale appoggiarsi...


----------



## Alice II (10 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> @_Falcor_ello , mi sa che sei il don Giovanni del forum [emoji28] [emoji28] !



Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
E' il classico "amico delle donne" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (10 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciaooo!  bello rileggerti
> In che piazza andate?



Ciaooooooooooooooooooo


Santa Croce :up:


----------



## Falcor (10 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ps: ci sei anche tu domani in piazza???


Non ho preso i biglietti anche perché lavoro 



Pesca ha detto:


> Se lei non ti avesse lasciato, la perdonavi ?


Non farmi domande a cui non so rispondere. Ora ti direi di no ma non so all'epoca cosa avrei fatto.



Pesca ha detto:


> @_Falcor_ello , mi sa che sei il don Giovanni del forum [emoji28] [emoji28] !


Mi sa che hai capito proprio male 



Alice II ha detto:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> E' il classico "amico delle donne" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si ma dillo facendomi passare meno per gay :rotfl:


----------



## Alice II (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non ho preso i biglietti anche perché lavoro



Ti penserò 
Speriamo di sopravvivere 





> Si ma dillo facendomi passare meno per gay :rotfl:


Tu fai passare per gay tutti i ragazzi con cui ho a che fare!!!


----------



## Ridosola (10 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Sono ancora più stupida se non ostante tutto dico ( Lui ) ?


Stupida? Guarda, lascia stare! Ti assicuro ho fatto di peggio :facepalm:
Ma rifletti bene su cosa vuoi dalla vostra storia e se ci sono i presupposti per portarla avanti.


----------



## marietto (10 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> E' il classico "amico delle donne" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si chiama "pesca a strascico", credo....


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Ciaooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> Santa Croce :up:


C'è qualche evento o tanto per? Se non era sabato provavo a far un salto uff


----------



## Falcor (10 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si chiama "pesca a strascico", credo....


Ecco, diciamo che non hai capito un ciufolo allora. Credimi che è tutto tranne che questo. Io non mando un mp che sia uno con le donzelle con cui scherzo in chiaro. Credimi che invece le corrispondenze in mp di certi personaggi son molto fitte e attive, e anche proficue a quanto pare


----------



## Falcor (10 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> C'è qualche evento o tanto per? Se non era sabato provavo a far un salto uff


Calcio storico. Bianchi contro Verdi.


----------



## marietto (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco, diciamo che non hai capito un ciufolo allora. Credimi che è tutto tranne che questo. Io non mando un mp che sia uno con le donzelle con cui scherzo in chiaro. Credimi che invece le corrispondenze in mp di certi personaggi son molto fitte e attive, e anche proficue a quanto pare


Visto che ti sei "rabbuiato" subito, sgombro immediatamente il campo: stavo solo scherzando...


----------



## Tulipmoon (10 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> E' il classico "amico delle donne" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





marietto ha detto:


> Si chiama "pesca a strascico", credo....


No...si chiama "non sapere cosa sia l'amicizia".



marietto ha detto:


> Visto che ti sei "rabbuiato" subito, sgombro immediatamente il campo: stavo solo scherzando...


Guarda non credo si sia rabbuiato con te, che come io ti reputo forumisticamente una bella persona, credo tu piaccia anche a lui e che non ce l'abbia minimamente con te. Semplicemente ci sono state giusto l'altro giorno una serie di insinuazioni che hanno dato fastidio a me in primis, per cui è normale uno sia un attimo più suscettibile. Detto questo io so benissimo che ti scherzavi, ma alcune persone che leggono così un tanto al chilo alle volte tendono a non fare 2+2 ma a farci degli integrali dietro una serie di battute.  che ti scherzavi lo si capiva.


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non ho preso i biglietti anche perché lavoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in effetti è quello che pensavo !!! Il classico amico della donne  gay ! 
Cmq apparte gli scherzi , anche se fosse , che l'avessi perdonata io avrei capito ! So che non è semplice,  se si ama  !


----------



## danny (10 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> in effetti è quello che pensavo !!! *Il classico amico della donne  gay !*
> Cmq apparte gli scherzi , anche se fosse , che l'avessi perdonata io avrei capito ! So che non è semplice,  se si ama  !



Argomento da thread.
Chi è il classico amico delle donne?
Lo apro.


----------



## marietto (10 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> No...si chiama "non sapere cosa sia l'amicizia".
> 
> 
> 
> Guarda non credo si sia rabbuiato con te, che come io ti reputo forumisticamente una bella persona, credo tu piaccia anche a lui e che non ce l'abbia minimamente con te. Semplicemente ci sono state giusto l'altro giorno una serie di insinuazioni che hanno dato fastidio a me in primis, per cui è normale uno sia un attimo più suscettibile. Detto questo io so benissimo che ti scherzavi, ma alcune persone che leggono così un tanto al chilo alle volte tendono a non fare 2+2 ma a farci degli integrali dietro una serie di battute.  *che ti scherzavi lo si capiva*.


Lo spero, non avevo intenzione di fare polemiche...
Mi rendo conto che a volte sul forum si scatenano dinamiche che per capirle bisognerebbe essere qui a seguire ogni post, ma in questi mesi questo tipo di faccende sono molto lontane da me, quindi dovrei forse riflettere meglio prima di intervenire a volte.

Comunque, grazie


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> No...si chiama "non sapere cosa sia l'amicizia".
> 
> 
> 
> Guarda non credo si sia rabbuiato con te, che come io ti reputo forumisticamente una bella persona, credo tu piaccia anche a lui e che non ce l'abbia minimamente con te. Semplicemente ci sono state giusto l'altro giorno una serie di insinuazioni che hanno dato fastidio a me in primis, per cui è normale uno sia un attimo più suscettibile. Detto questo io so benissimo che ti scherzavi, ma alcune persone che leggono così un tanto al chilo alle volte tendono a non fare 2+2 ma a farci degli integrali dietro una serie di battute.  che ti scherzavi lo si capiva.


A me è sembrato evidente una battuta questa e anche quella in cui si rivolgevano a te sinceramente
Forse sono io che quando una cosa non mi tocca mi fa solo sorridere
Direi che nessuno qui dentro pensa che [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] faccia pesca a striscio, altrimenti la prima a esserne offesa dovrei essere io (visto che la prima proposta di matrimonio la fece a me )
Direi che le battute su di me si sono sprecate. Qualcuno ha anche descritto rapporti sessuali tra me e un utente che non cito [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]. 
Il mio suggerimento è di non prenderci tutti troppo sul serio, ne gioveremmo tutti


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Lo spero, non avevo intenzione di fare polemiche...
> Mi rendo conto che a volte sul forum si scatenano dinamiche che per capirle bisognerebbe essere qui a seguire ogni post, ma in questi mesi questo tipo di faccende sono molto lontane da me, *quindi dovrei forse riflettere meglio prima di intervenire a volte.*
> 
> Comunque, grazie


Ma anche no


----------



## marietto (10 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anche no


Grazie, ma in realtà e un po' così; io ho fatto una battuta che ritenevo innocente, senza sapere il pregresso e lui potrebbe essersela presa. 
Però sono stato io a fare la battuta senza informarmi di cose che potevano risultare offensive per lui.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (10 Giugno 2016)

Sembrava pure a me, dallo stile di scrittura. 
Anche se, rispetto a questa, io a 18 anni ero Robert Pirsig. 

Ragazza, studia! Prendi un libro in mano.
Ci sono così tante cose da fare e conoscere piuttosto che uscire con le amiche acchittate da capodanno e farsi le selfie.
Se imposti un rapporto solo sul sesso, è chiaro quando questo viene meno, se viene meno, ti assilli con le tue domande da adolescente.

Esci. Leggi. Viaggia. Conosci. Condividi. Appassiònati a qualcosa. 






oscuro ha detto:


> E che ne so io?sembrava così.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie, ma in realtà e un po' così; io ho fatto una battuta che ritenevo innocente, senza sapere il pregresso e lui potrebbe essersela presa.
> Però sono stato io a fare la battuta senza informarmi di cose che potevano risultare offensive per lui.


E ho capito ma così non si scrive più nulla
Ripeto, prendiamo le cose con un pochino di leggerezza in più se possiamo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (10 Giugno 2016)

cera traffico? Chissà quante api! 

Una parolaccia in bocca ad una donna è come uno schizzo di fango su "Amor Sacro Amor Profano".



Pesca ha detto:


> Eh lo so ,hai ragione , scrivo male , e poco chiaramente !Me ne accorgo anche io quando mi leggo cosa ho scritto , perche non capisco se sono io che mi esprimo male o sono le persone che si sentono cosi profonde da essere cosi ipocrite nel dire che il sesso non e importante , che nea vita ci sono altre cose !Io non so se ti hai letto nei messaggi precedenti , ma lui un po di anni fa non era un santo , e questo mi ha fatto perdere molta fiducia in lui!Nel senso che non fido più manco se mi dice sono arrivato tardi perche cera traffico !!Il problema e che io forse nei suoi confronti o tanto rancore e rabbia !x cose che alla fine sono state sorvolate ma mai chiarite fino in fondo, e  per fino in fondo intendo che non sono mai voluta andare in fondo alle cose , sui messaggi beccati , sul suo essere farfallone e piacione !il problema e che non lo mai visto con i miei occhi ma sono sicura che lui 2 3 volte mi abbia tradito adesso virtualmente sicuro, ma fisicamente non lo so e non lo saprò mai !Io voglio capire se il suo essere cosi , che dopo tot deve sfociare in altri abissi sia per qualcosa che non trova in me o che le faccio mancare io o semplicemente per il fatto che e troppo pieno di se da farsi lodare da altre !?


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Sembrava pure a me, dallo stile di scrittura.
> Anche se, rispetto a questa, io a 18 anni ero Robert Pirsig.
> 
> Ragazza, studia! Prendi un libro in mano.
> ...


Insonne...questo è un forum di provinciali....guardiamo oltre....


----------



## Tulipmoon (10 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me è sembrato evidente una battuta questa e anche quella in cui si rivolgevano a te sinceramente
> Forse sono io che quando una cosa non mi tocca mi fa solo sorridere
> Direi che nessuno qui dentro pensa che [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] faccia pesca a striscio, altrimenti la prima a esserne offesa dovrei essere io (visto che la prima proposta di matrimonio la fece a me )
> Direi che le battute su di me si sono sprecate. Qualcuno ha anche descritto rapporti sessuali tra me e un utente che non cito [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION].
> Il mio suggerimento è di non prenderci tutti troppo sul serio, ne gioveremmo tutti


Da che pulpito....veramente. 
Non mi pare che l'ultima volta che qualcuno ha insinuato che tu avessi una tresca con Perplesso tu l'abbia presa alla leggera....come non mi pare tu abbia preso alla leggera gli scambi con Sarastro!
Io scrivo talmente poco che credo chiunque sappia che qui scrivo per lo piu' per cazzeggiare (anche perché i post seri vengono bellamente ignorati)...per cui che si venga a dire A ME di prendere le cose le cose alla leggera PROPRIO NO (ho preso sul ridere perfino quando Skorpio ah insinuato che andassi sulle chat erotiche o fossi una cam girl...non mi è ancora chiaro), soprattutto detto da te, che alla leggera prendi solo ciò che non ti tocca.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Da che pulpito....veramente.
> Non mi pare che l'ultima volta che qualcuno ha insinuato che tu avessi una tresca con Perplesso tu l'abbia presa alla leggera....come non mi pare tu abbia preso alla leggera gli scambi con Sarastro!
> Io scrivo talmente poco che credo chiunque sappia che qui scrivo per lo piu' per cazzeggiare (anche perché i post seri vengono bellamente ignorati)...per cui che si venga a dire A ME di prendere le cose le cose alla leggera PROPRIO NO (ho preso sul ridere perfino quando Skorpio ah insinuato che andassi sulle chat erotiche o fossi una cam girl...non mi è ancora chiaro), soprattutto detto da te, che alla leggera prendi solo ciò che non ti tocca.




Guarda le battute tra me e @_perplesso_ si sono strasprecate nel tempo e anche con Jb ne ho ampiamente riso
Se ho discusso con JB è per altro non certo per quel racconto fantasioso
Non so perchè te la sei presa così, ho solo detto che ognuno ha una sensibilità diversa e io non me la sarei mai presa.
 @_Tulipmoon_ forse ci conosciamo poco ma di me puoi dire di tutto tranne che non so ridere di me stessa. 
Mi toccano le offese e le cose serie non certo cazzate di questo tipo
ma appunto è diversa la sensibilità
Non sono intervenuta in questo post su @_Falcor_ perchè mi sembrava fantasioso tanto quello che riguardava me ai tempi. Altrimenti conoscendo @_Falcor_ avrei detto la mia


----------



## perplesso (10 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Da che pulpito....veramente.
> Non mi pare che l'ultima volta che qualcuno ha insinuato che tu avessi una tresca con Perplesso tu l'abbia presa alla leggera....come non mi pare tu abbia preso alla leggera gli scambi con Sarastro!
> Io scrivo talmente poco che credo chiunque sappia che qui scrivo per lo piu' per cazzeggiare (anche perché i post seri vengono bellamente ignorati)...per cui che si venga a dire A ME di prendere le cose le cose alla leggera PROPRIO NO (ho preso sul ridere perfino quando Skorpio ah insinuato che andassi sulle chat erotiche o fossi una cam girl...non mi è ancora chiaro), soprattutto detto da te, che alla leggera prendi solo ciò che non ti tocca.





farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda le battute tra me e @_perplesso_ si sono strasprecate nel tempo e anche con Jb ne ho ampiamente riso
> Se ho discusso con JB è per altro non certo per quel racconto fantasioso
> Non so perchè te la sei presa così, ho solo detto che ognuno ha una sensibilità diversa e io non me la sarei mai presa.
> @_Tulipmoon_ forse ci conosciamo poco ma di me puoi dire di tutto tranne che non so ridere di me stessa.
> ...


Farfalla ha ragione.    mi pare un gigantesco equivoco, Marietto ha ben spiegato che non voleva certo insinuare che Falcor sia qui a pesca.    anzi, lo trovo uno dei forumisti più corretti, anche se gli manca il prezioso dono della sintesi ed ogni tanto si perde nei discorsi.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Farfalla ha ragione.    mi pare un gigantesco equivoco, Marietto ha ben spiegato che non voleva certo insinuare che Falcor sia qui a pesca.    anzi, lo trovo uno dei forumisti più corretti, anche se gli manca il prezioso dono della sintesi ed ogni tanto si perde nei discorsi.


Grazie


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non ho preso i biglietti anche perché lavoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] era una battuta la mia !! Anche se non abbiamo iniziato con il piede giusto , mi sono poi resa conto che eri una persona con cui poter fare un sorriso , anche se si era giù di morale !

 Quindi , meno male che sei su questo forum , almeno strappi qualche sorriso , alle donzelle come me , afflitte dalle loro relazioni !


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Non ti posso capire fine in fondo, perchè io sono una persona abbastanza egocentrica, ovvero tendo sempre a mettere me stessa davanti alle situazioni e quindi fondamentalmente agisco quasi sempre per me stessa, per il mio bene, per quello che so essere la cosa migliore per me... In un caso come il tuo, con ogni probabilità avrei mollato tre anni fa....
> Ma a parlare con il senno di poi, siamo bravi tutti....
> E trovarsi nella situazione è molto diverso...
> Ti posso chiedere se hai una vita socialmente attiva anche senza di lui?
> ...


No , non sono sola , le amiche le ho ,  solo che alla fine dei conti anche loro felicemente fidanzate , e poche volte ci si vede sole , ognuna ha una propria vita e un lavoro e quando ci si vede lo facciamo spesso a coppie! 

Non mi appoggio solo a lui , e che lui per me era importante ! Ho vissuto momenti ed emozioni che non ho mai vissuto con nessuno ! Non sono mai stata così , con nessun altro ragazzo !! Anzi , ero io quella che aveva la parte del  manico del  coltello ( Ero io che facevo l'egocentrica ) ! 
Penso che nella vita arriva per tutti la tranvata in faccia , quel sentimento così forte da volerlo difendere a tutti i costi !


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Stupida? Guarda, lascia stare! Ti assicuro ho fatto di peggio :facepalm:
> Ma rifletti bene su cosa vuoi dalla vostra storia e se ci sono i presupposti per portarla avanti.


Presupposti pochi , voglia di mandare avanti la nostra storia tanta ! Non voglio buttare via tutto così ! Ma certo che se lui non cambia e non fa niente i presupposti diventano proprio in esistenti!


----------



## Falcor (10 Giugno 2016)

Alice II ha detto:


> Tu fai passare per gay tutti i ragazzi con cui ho a che fare!!!


Ma è diverso loro SONO gay :rotfl::rotfl:



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> No...si chiama "non sapere cosa sia l'amicizia".
> 
> 
> 
> Guarda non credo si sia rabbuiato con te, che come io ti reputo forumisticamente una bella persona, credo tu piaccia anche a lui e che non ce l'abbia minimamente con te. Semplicemente ci sono state giusto l'altro giorno una serie di insinuazioni che hanno dato fastidio a me in primis, per cui è normale uno sia un attimo più suscettibile. Detto questo io so benissimo che ti scherzavi, ma alcune persone che leggono così un tanto al chilo alle volte tendono a non fare 2+2 ma a farci degli integrali dietro una serie di battute.  che ti scherzavi lo si capiva.


Tu hai il mio manuale di istruzioni quindi non vale  Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio streghetta.



Pesca ha detto:


> in effetti è quello che pensavo !!! Il classico amico della donne  gay !
> Cmq apparte gli scherzi , anche se fosse , che l'avessi perdonata io avrei capito ! So che non è semplice,  se si ama  !


Non sono gay  E se lo fossi sarei il gay con meno gusto nel vestire di sempre. Giusto [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] ? 



marietto ha detto:


> Lo spero, non avevo intenzione di fare polemiche...
> Mi rendo conto che a volte sul forum si scatenano dinamiche che per capirle bisognerebbe essere qui a seguire ogni post, ma in questi mesi questo tipo di faccende sono molto lontane da me, quindi dovrei forse riflettere meglio prima di intervenire a volte.
> 
> Comunque, grazie


Speri bene "avvocato" 



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Io scrivo talmente poco che credo chiunque sappia che qui scrivo per lo piu' per cazzeggiare (anche perché i post seri vengono bellamente ignorati)...per cui che si venga a dire A ME di prendere le cose le cose alla leggera PROPRIO NO (ho preso sul ridere perfino quando Skorpio ah insinuato che *andassi sulle chat erotiche o fossi una cam girl*...non mi è ancora chiaro), soprattutto detto da te, che alla leggera prendi solo ciò che non ti tocca.


Ah ma quindi scherzavi? E io che pensavo fossi seria :rotfl:




			
				farfalla ha detto:
			
		

> Altrimenti conoscendo @_Falcor_ avrei detto la mia


Si mi avresti infamato ancora di più 



perplesso ha detto:


> anche se gli manca il prezioso dono della sintesi ed ogni tanto si perde nei discorsi.


Il dono della sintesi lo lascio a quelli senza fantasia  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] mi fa da mentore, non usare due parole se puoi usarne dieci  E non mi perdo nei discorsi, mi piace prendere sentieri meno battuti. Sembra che ci si perda ma l'importante è aver con se la giusta lanterna per ritrovar la strada 



Pesca ha detto:


> @_Falcor_ era una battuta la mia !! Anche se non abbiamo iniziato con il piede giusto , mi sono poi resa conto che eri una persona con cui poter fare un sorriso , anche se si era giù di morale !
> 
> Quindi , meno male che sei su questo forum , almeno strappi qualche sorriso , alle donzelle come me , afflitte dalle loro relazioni !


Futura moglie, mio tulipano nero, tranquilla che non mi ero offeso. Oggi ho assaggiato la torta nuziale. Ho fatto le cose in grande.

Red Velvet con cioccolato bianco e riso soffiato. Ha così tanti piani che c'è persino l'amministratore di condominio


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Mio tulipano nero , molto profondo amore mio , come sempre d'altronde! Sui gusti della torta ci dobbiamo ancora lavorare ! 
Mi stai trovando già l'amante ?includendo l'amministratore di condominio!!


----------



## Ross (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Futura moglie, mio tulipano nero, tranquilla che non mi ero offeso. Oggi ho assaggiato la torta nuziale. Ho fatto le cose in grande.
> 
> Red Velvet con cioccolato bianco e riso soffiato. Ha così tanti piani che c'è persino l'amministratore di condominio



Posso fare da testimone?  

Garantisco bel regalo...    :mexican:


----------



## Falcor (10 Giugno 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Mio tulipano nero , molto profondo amore mio , come sempre d'altronde! Sui gusti della torta ci dobbiamo ancora lavorare !
> *Mi stai trovando già l'amante ?*includendo l'amministratore di condominio!!


Giammai  Amore esclusivo o niente.



Ross ha detto:


> Posso fare da testimone?
> 
> Garantisco bel regalo...    :mexican:


Ci devo pensare


----------



## Pesca (10 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Giammai  Amore esclusivo o niente.
> 
> 
> 
> Ci devo pensare


Esclusivo amore , solo tu ....nel mio cuore e nel mio letto


----------



## Tulipmoon (10 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda le battute tra me e @_perplesso_ si sono strasprecate nel tempo e anche con Jb ne ho ampiamente riso
> Se ho discusso con JB è per altro non certo per quel racconto fantasioso
> Non so perchè te la sei presa così, ho solo detto che ognuno ha una sensibilità diversa e io non me la sarei mai presa.
> @_Tulipmoon_ forse ci conosciamo poco ma di me puoi dire di tutto tranne che non so ridere di me stessa.
> ...



non mi riferivo assolutamente a JB...manco c'ero quando c'era lui. mi riferivo a qualcosa di molto più recente, proprio su una *cazzata** di questo tipo *su cui si alzò il solito polverone. Ma magari ricordo male, anche se non mi pare..in ogni caso chissene. Semplicemente io non mi sognai di metterci bocca. Qui volevo chiarire una cosa con due parole...ma a regola ne servivano 3....o forse 0...ma scrivo talmente poco che pensavo di poter esprimere un concettuncolo.
E RIPETO, perché magari non si è capito da come ho scritto: nessuno se l'è presa per quello che ha scritto Marietto, era collegato ad un discorso uscito fuori ieri o ier l'altro, non ricordo. Ma mi pareva di essermi spiegata.
Io non ho nessunissima sensibilità, ho solo chiarito un punto dato che è uscito 4 volte in 2 giorni....ma Marietto ha capito benissimo che non ce la siamo presa per lui.


----------



## Tulipmoon (10 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Farfalla ha ragione.    mi pare un gigantesco equivoco, Marietto ha ben spiegato che non voleva certo insinuare che Falcor sia qui a pesca.    anzi, lo trovo uno dei forumisti più corretti, anche se gli manca il prezioso dono della sintesi ed ogni tanto si perde nei discorsi.



ma tipo magari leggi quello che ho scritto?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> non mi riferivo assolutamente a JB...manco c'ero quando c'era lui. mi riferivo a qualcosa di molto più recente, proprio su una *cazzata** di questo tipo *su cui si alzò il solito polverone. Ma magari ricordo male, anche se non mi pare..in ogni caso chissene. Semplicemente io non mi sognai di metterci bocca. Qui volevo chiarire una cosa con due parole...ma a regola ne servivano 3....o forse 0...ma scrivo talmente poco che pensavo di poter esprimere un concettuncolo.
> E RIPETO, perché magari non si è capito da come ho scritto: nessuno se l'è presa per quello che ha scritto Marietto, era collegato ad un discorso uscito fuori ieri o ier l'altro, non ricordo. Ma mi pareva di essermi spiegata.
> Io non ho nessunissima sensibilità, ho solo chiarito un punto dato che è uscito 4 volte in 2 giorni....ma Marietto ha capito benissimo che non ce la siamo presa per lui.


Ora ho capito. Quelle erano cattiverie gratuite e insinuazioni fatte seriamente e non bsttute. 
Comunque a posto così. Semplicemente sensibilità diverse


----------



## Tulipmoon (10 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora ho capito. Quelle erano cattiverie gratuite e insinuazioni fatte seriamente e non bsttute.
> Comunque a posto così. Semplicemente sensibilità diverse



aridaje.....sei assurda


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> aridaje.....sei assurda


Ma che ho detto ora? Sai che non capisco perché te la prendi
Io me la prendo per certe cose tu per altre. Ma dove sta il problema? 
Non era mica un attacco a te


----------



## Tulipmoon (10 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che ho detto ora? Sai che non capisco perché te la prendi
> Io me la prendo per certe cose tu per altre. Ma dove sta il problema?
> Non era mica un attacco a te



le cose sono due o fai la finta tonta per rigirare i discorsi, andando a diritto come i muli; oppure non ci arrivi proprio ed allora è inutile dialogare, ma non credo sia questo il caso. Certo è che da tutti mi potevo aspettare che si insinuasse nel mio post (senza capirlo peraltro) facendo un commento come il tuo, tranne che da te. Ma tantè...vi lascio in pace. Buon proseguimento.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> le cose sono due o fai la finta tonta per rigirare i discorsi, andando a diritto come i muli; oppure non ci arrivi proprio ed allora è inutile dialogare, ma non credo sia questo il caso. Certo è che da tutti mi potevo aspettare che si insinuasse nel mio post (senza capirlo peraltro) facendo un commento come il tuo, tranne che da te. Ma tantè...vi lascio in pace. Buon proseguimento.


Anche a te
Edit: probabilmente sono tonta davvero non finta perché non ho capito cosa ho scritto di così assurdo da farti incazzare così
Mi piacerebbe chiarire ma vedi tu


----------



## Bender (14 Giugno 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si ma, non è che i 32enni si offendono se li chiamate ragazzi! [emoji28]


concordo


----------

